# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR: The adventure continues as Gerry G returns to Negril

## gerryg123

God, I have so anticipated this moment. I am at LAX airport in Los Angeles, awaiting my flight. I can't wait to get back to Negril, that wonderful playground that I've been seeing in my dreams since my return this past summer.

The last trip report was a whopper -- you can read it at http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ng-a-GOOD-time! -- and hopefully, this time I can provide just as many details, insights and opinions.

I will be brutally, brutally honest, from a standpoint of a man who truly loves Negril and its people, so if that's OK with all of you, it's OK with me!

Flight boards in a few minutes. See you on the other side (unless I get totally bored during the layover, then I will check in one more time. After all, Brasi already had 2,000 hits and still has not landed 'pon the Rock!).

----------


## Vince

Party is going to hit the rock on Rob's B~day~its going to be a good day in Negril!!!

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Well your probably half way there....maybe. Have a great time! Sure you will.

Cheers

----------


## Vince

I'm sure he is on his 2nd drink too :Smile: ~or 3rd drink :Smile:

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerry,
I was collecting info and I'm pretty sure I saw a couple of videos you produced on Youtube.
Was that you?

----------


## meinvancouver

Hey Gerry have a great time for all of us!!! Cheers bud  :Cool:

----------


## Hateswinter

Bring it on.................we are waiting!!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Oh goody  :Big Grin: 

Have a safe trip GerryG

----------


## a214trip

Enjoy!!!!

----------


## Marko

Enjoy to the Max!

walk good.........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## booger

Have fun for you,me, and everyone else who cannot be there.

----------


## Patty Sather

:EEK!:  ohhhh lordy....... I wish I had more days off this week....... reading will be fun!  :Cool:

----------


## justchuck

Welcome to Negril . . .you are going to have a bunch of boardies who are stuck back home (me included) looking forward to your adventures and observations.  Enjoy to the max!

----------


## negrilaholic

Hey Gerry I got your message but you pm box is full but I have Bobo's phone number for you but you need to clear out a space for your messages.  :Smile:

----------


## Clarity

Hey Gerry, Brasi just updated. Where are *you* at?  :Wink: 
Glad you had a safe flight in! Looking forward to hearing your impressions of your first day in Negril!

----------


## irie luv

Can't wait for the report, Gerry123, I must say,in my opinion you have had one of the most memorable reports thus far,so I am eagerly awaiting this one. I assume we have not heard any real details yet because they are partying like  rock stars and they are probably recouperating as we speak....or they may still be up, from the nite before lol!

----------


## rastagal

Oh Goody!  The last report was like a soap opera that never ended!  I don't think I will ever forget one particular line in your report that makes me crack up everytime I think about it...something like" I finally got in, and then I finally got in" HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Classic.

----------


## Sophie2012

Your other trip report was the first I really read when I got in this group.  It was so entertaining I can't wait to read what this trip has in store for us!! Have fun!

----------


## Sheba

Hope you arrived safe and sound.
Looking forward to hear about your long anticipated journey.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3Z4PX2JI_c
B

----------


## gerryg123

OK here we go, folks: 

I arrived late Wednesday, just past midnight so early Thursday I guess.

I shared a ride to Negril with another tourist, a nice lady from Miami. As soon as we got into a cab together, we rolled one up – that’s always the way it is in Negril, unless you’re on a big Juta bus or something.

A few crabs scurried across the street as we headed here from the airport, and I immediately began to feel like home .... I was greeted at Sunset on the Cliffs hotel by Gooden, a big, tall, friendly security guard. He checked me in, and it turns out the hotel gave me a very nice room – better than I expected. I’m right on the ocean in a corner unit, downstairs. The room is not fancy but it’s very clean and very nice, and the AC blows cold (no ceiling fan, though, a bit unusual for Negril).

I rolled one up, walked across the street to DeBars, a great chicken restaurant. They had stopped serving but Eddie was there, and he was happy to see me because we had hung out quite a bit last time because Nicky had lived across the street at Dreamscape Villas. He made an exception for me and brought out a plate, plus I had a cold drink there, and Eddie got me kind of caught up on what’s been happening.

I guess most of residents have been cleared out of Dreamscape, he said, and now there’s a big gate in front that was not erected the last time I was here six months ago.

Oh, the chicken tasted good. Super spicy, but good.

----------


## gerryg123

I could have called someone to pick me up to go somewhere late at night, but it was nice to simply return to my room and chill. I soon fell into a deep sleep. 

I know I slept well because the sheets were barely even mussed up when I woke up a few minutes ago! The first night in Negril, I always sleep really, really well.

----------


## gerryg123

It was early when I woke up, about 7 a.m. for so. Thats when I realized how nice a place Sunset on the Cliffs is  in the daylight, the place really came alive, mostly because of the majestic view of the ocean. The ocean is a little rough today  I hear it was much worse the past couple of days  and hopefully the water will get more calm as the week moves forward.

I enjoyed a nice breakfast, and then the mission started: I had to get a motor scooter to really work my way into Negril vacation mode. I had made an agreement through emails for Gasford at Gas, but he backed out it, imploring me to give him more money than what we had to agreed to; they guy is VERY hard to deal with, but I did get a nice, very new-looking scooter, but not at 18 per day as he had promised in writing but 22 per day.

I could walked and headed to Tykes or Elvis, but I said WTF and just did it.

----------


## gerryg123

The first thing I did was reload my phone. I guess if you go more than 90 days, you Have to re-up, and it had been nearly six months, so I took care of that. Then I drove back up the hill to Seastar Inn, where I met Brassi the first time, and we shared breakfast with Tawnee and her hubby, Randy. All great folks, and everyone was in a really good mood.

I was missing Jodie, my Negril girlfriend, so I quickly went up the hill and picked her up. She lives across from Sir D Lookout, and I surprised her, though she knew I was arriving last night, I think. She did not have a chance to get dressed up or even put on makeup, but she looked incredibly good  and we were really happy to see each other. I miss her a lot! 

Jodie, whom I had first met a few trips ago when she was working at a little west end bar called Bantons, is very nice, very sweet, and yes she has many of the qualities prized by superficial men.

I took her back to Seastar, where we sat drinking juice  Seastar makes a mean blended fruit punch with real fruit  and rolled some up.

----------


## gerryg123

Brassi was a little tore up from the night before, the great New Yorker having overdid it a bit in his first evening  of hedonistic Negril freedom, so I put Jodie on the back of my scooter and we drove around in the hills a little bit, laughing and having fun.

By chance I ran into a pal from last time, John, my friend from South Dakota whom you might recall I met on my last reach the night I spent the whole evening hangin out Mi Yard till like six in the morning. John is again staying at Tigress – he is very loyal to that place.

----------


## gerryg123

Jodie had to take care of some stuff, so I dropped her off and went all the way to Keiths house  he is my whiz-kid, Philly friend who had made a killing on Wall Street before retiring in his early 40s a short time ago to buy a big house in Negril up near Bantons past Moondance Villas. Keith was in a great mood, as always, having just a returned from a two-day siesta at the Ritz Carlton in Montego Bay with one of his many mix-n-match girlfriend. He always has a spliff in his mouth and is usually dealing with something pseudo dramatic, so he is a really fun guy to hang out with.

He has built a thatch-roof palapa on his property, and the place is really coming together with the help of his live-in  assistant, known simply as Rasta.

Now I was really starting to feel at home as we burned spliffs under the palapa  theres something extra special about Negril because its the only vacation spot where I know a bunch of peeps, so its almost like a second home for me.

----------


## gerryg123

I have a lot on my mind. 2011 was a good year, but I spent the preceding months not just working full-time with two jobs plus being a single dad to two young daughters, 6 and 8, plus brewing up a romance or two PLUS I have returned to college to begin law school (I want to make 200k per year!)  I am TIRED. I need this Negril vacation not just to relax but to recharge. Not just my body but my spirit. After 11 nights here, I have promised myself I will return to Los Angeles totally invigorated and ready to take on the world.

Some of my other stops through the day included a visit to Treehouse to eat some pizza (it was NOT good, surprisingly, as I think they must have changed chefs or something), a trip to Chinaman store for supplies then next door to Valuemaster for Sunblock for my face, and back to Seastar Inn to swim and then also back to Sunset on the Cliffs to swim.

----------


## gerryg123

Back at Seastar as the sun began to set, I had a big plate of pasta , hangin with Brassi, then Jodie came and met us. We rolled a few and got red-eyed together, then back to Sunset on the Cliffs for a little siesta. Jodie went to meet her kids for a bit, so took the motor scooter back to Seastar yet again, still having plans for later that night to hit the Jungle for Thursday ladies night, then perhaps Scrub a Dub – I told Jodie it was boys night out, LOL – and Seastar Inn owner Chris was really in his element, drinking scotch and rooting for Winnipeg on TV, as the hockey game was being broadcast.

Well, I guess all the sun and fun caught up to me, because I returned to Sunset on Cliffs around 7:30 p.m. for a three-hour nap, but I was so sore and tired from the sun and all the exercise of riding the scooter around without being used to it (I am really a slow mover back home!) that I just crashed out.

----------


## tranquilitygurl

Awesome report so far....thanks for taking us along on your reach.  I look forward to your report daily!

----------


## gerryg123

There is more fun ahead. If you remember my report from last time, I always build a certain rhythm as the days move forward and the week-plus-long Negril visit goes from G to PG to PG-13 to R to Triple XXX, so I am pacing myself.

But I can tell you one thing without question: I am having an amazing time. I’ve never been happier returning to Negril, and I know for sure the best is yet to come.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerry,
Have you ever tried Archway Pizza (west end)?

----------


## gerryg123

No, not yet. But it sounds like a good idea. I love food. It's one my fav things about Negril. I must hit a road-side jerk stand today -- it's been a long time.

----------


## The Chooch

Lovin it Gerry !!! Keep it comin........

----------


## Brian

Yes Gerry, Archway Pizza is most excellent!

----------


## Vince

Irie report so far :Smile: ~Bless!

----------


## irie luv

Damn Gerry...Thats all I can say right now. I'm feeling this report.

----------


## Delta

Gerry: congrats on your return to law schoolL  I want to go back and get my PhD but Sallie Mae told me that I need to pay on my previous education before she lets me get anymore LOL!

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerry,
I've spent most of the last two days reading your July report.
I'm a slow reader.

I work deep in the intestinal tract of the criminal justice system and I'm so ready for a vacay.
Your trip report was "_just what I needed_" to quote the "Cars".

I sincerely hope my sweet heart and I get a chance to meet up with you and Brasi.
Seriously!
Respect Dude!

----------


## gerryg123

I woke up this morning  and enjoyed a nice Negril breakfast at Sunset on the Cliffs  dumplings were so good. Then I went to Seastar, like usual, took a little swim and had the honor of witnessing Brasi indulge for the first time in a Purple Reign  he liked it.

Smoked up, jumped in the pool. Repeat as directed. Ordered another plate of spaghetti, ate half of it, saved the other half. Then I decided I wanted to go somewhere. I was thinking Rhodes Resort for the esoteric feeling of chilling on a calm beach without many others around. 

I was cruising along in my scooter, I decided instead to stop in at Long Beach, having never gotten into the water on that part of the beach in all my Negril visits.

It was nice, but Im not quite feeling well  a little stiff, like my arthritis is acting up, as my joints are a little sore. Oddly, I am totally comfortable riding the bike, but once I get off to walk around, I am kind of in slow motion. I think I am going to be OK.

----------


## gerryg123

Went to Juici’s and had a plate of fried chicken. It was good – tasted a LOT like KFC, oddly – but it was not cheap – four pieces for 850 j, something like that, though you get to pick the pieces. She would only give me four little packets of ketchup, I asked for one or two more,, and she said I would have to pay a dime, lol. That’s bad business – i had just spent 10 dollars,  give me a break!

Then I went to Sunset on the Cliffs, rested up a bit on the bad. Oh, btw, last nite someone was singing karaoke near Sunset on the Cliffs, and the two things I noticed was it was very loud and very had. One of the singers sounded like an injured moose calling for its mate, lol. But it’s all irie.

I visited a pharmacy, got some anti-inflammatory pills, hope that works. Otherwise I might have to see a doctor. I think I will feel better soon. Still having a good time.

----------


## NEGRILJAIL

My guess is over indulgence ..with the sun of course !!!  On a serious note ..ask a local to get you some "tuna" . It is a plant that you mash and drink .. they will know what you are looking for .. the stuff is sort of nasty to drink ..but worked wonders for me and my banged up hockey body ..trust me I was most skeptical ..but damn .. I was back to 100 % in a couple of hours ..amazing !!

----------


## northcoast

Somebody recently told me that "alcohol" & coffee cause inflamation, which, in turn, aggravates arthritis....just a thought...

----------


## gerryg123

have had very little coffee and very little alcohol. But if ganja happens to cure it, I should be ready to work at Ricks as one of the divers any moment .....

----------


## Marko

> have had very little coffee and very little alcohol. But if ganja happens to cure it, I should be ready to work at Ricks as one of the divers any moment .....


get drinking and smoking mon!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## justchuck

" But if ganja happens to cure it, I should be ready to work at Ricks as one of the divers any moment ...."

LMAO,  boy I'm glad I wasn't taking a drink when I read that!  That was hilarious.

----------


## captaind

Gerry,

Just an old guy's opinion...slow down and unwind

Regards

Cap

----------


## rastagal

Good stuff

----------


## Clarity

Yay! Sounds like you're having a great time in Negril! I'm looking forward to reading more! - Did you grant Brasi his sit down interview yet?  :Wink: 

I do hope you feel better soon though, It's probably all the sun, drinking, partying and fast scooter drivin'
A little bit of R & R and I know you'll be back on your feet. :Smile:

----------


## irieworld

Gerry, the sea is good for aches and pains--I recommend swimming in the sea and chilling out. And I have to second negriljail on getting some tuna (the plant not the fish!) I had a really bad fall a couple of trips back on wet slippery tiles--was bruised up something fierce. A local friend brought me a couple of pitchers of tuna and water mixture--really slimy stuff. He made me drink both pitchers and I kid you not, the next day, the bruises had nearly disappeared and the pain was gone. I had also gone to the clinic in Negril, but all they did was confirm that I hadn't broken anything. Get some tuna, man, and drink it up.

----------


## gerryg123

OK, i experienced a little action last night .... 

Like I said, I was not feeling well because of my inflammed joints, so I went to sleep early at Sunset on the Cliffs, and the meds finally starting working, so I was feeling a lot better.

I woke up, and it was still dark outside, so I thought it was 5 a.m. or something, but then i scrambled for my watch, and it was only 2:30 a.m.

I went outside on my porch, listening to the gentle call of the waves softly brushing against the Cliffs in front of me. It was nearly a full moon, and the stars were shining brightly. I rolled a nice one, sat out there and smoked a good portion of it, and I was feeling pretty happy because i knew I was feeling better, especially my knees and joints, and not worse -- cause if it worse, I was not sure what my next move was going to be, probably see Dr. Grant (Chris from Seastar Inn vouched for her).

So I had cotton mouth and was a bit hungry, so I figured why not take a moonlight drive on the motorbike to Mi Yard. I had a craving for festival bread.

Anyway, i start up the bike, motor down, and I guess I was not paying good enough attention because it was dark, of course, and I missed Mi Yard completely.

----------


## gerryg123

That's OK. I kept motoring along, having fun. I hit the roundabout, where I know all the jerk-barrel guys always hang out, but not much happening there, so I kept going. I saw winner's circle, where they have those wild parties on the roof until the wee hours, but it was pretty quiet, too.

Where was everyone? At this time of night, there aren't too many choices, so it had to be Scrub A Dub.

----------


## gerryg123

I was not feeling as red-blooded as usual, so I was in a look-but-no-touch mood as I climbed the hill towards Scrub a Dub, which for the uninformed its a wild, wild club that's sort of a dance club and strip club all in one.

Anyway, it appeared there was something big going on cause as I neared the club of ill-repute, there were TONS of cars and tons of locals milling about, and 10 to 15 jerk stands, etc. Turns out, it was a huge local party with a live band playing there, a special event.

The event was actually just ending as I pulled up, so just everyone was leaving and streaming out in the street, mostly youngsters and NO tourists at all.

I figured I would peak in, see if my fav dancer from last time, Rochella, was there, but like I said, I was not into anything private or anything like that, and I only pulled like 25 dollars from my little pouch, left the rest in the scooter compartment.

Turns out, there were no dancers at all, as like I said everyone was leaving, lot of drunk folks enjoying their Friday night. These were regular peeps, not hustlers, and no one was grabbing me or soliciting me or anything like that, not even saying hi to me really.

I had a quick red bull, and put the change in my back pocket of cargo shorts, one of seven pockets including one shirt pocket on my button-down shirt.

Here's where it gets crazy .....

----------


## gerryg123

These young kids, maybe 19 or 20 years old, they come up and say hi to me -- the usual drunk, red-eyed fist bump, ya mon, how ya doin, where you from man-type of greeting. The kid was wearing a sideways Boston Red Sox hat, I remember that much.

So a few moments later, as I am making my way out there door, the kid kind of brushes against me, kind of invades my personal space, and I feel him reaching for my back pocket where my 21 dollars is.

I am like WTF, and I call him out on it, and he is really apologetic: "I'm sorry, I'm sorry, I'm sorry."

I did NOT want to fight, though I am a tough guy and there was a 50-50 urge -- at least -- to punch this fool in the face, and I nearly lost my cool and did just that. Instead, I mad-dogged him hard, just glared into his eyes and did not flinch, and he was scared, or so it seemed, cause I am like 6-1, 250, and he is like 5-9, 140, but I just did not want to see myself in a scenario of a 47-year-old tourist fighting a teen-ager (and maybe his friends? who knows) at 4 a.m. after a Friday night at a crowded club, know what I mean. (no security in sight, BTW, and they did not even charge me to get in.)

I reached back, felt my pocket, and the money was still there, so I figured, whatever, it's all good. So I am like, 'Get the Frick Out, Mo Fo', and he does. Still, lesson learned.

I hop on the scooter, feeling pretty violated -- how do you think this kid would feel if he had traveled 3,000 miles on a vacation and found himself with 500 whites and one of them tried to pick his pocket? -- so I motored back down the hill, then made a left back towards the roundabout.

----------


## Iriesistah

hanging on the edge of my seat......more...more

----------


## gerryg123

So I get to Mi Yard, because I knew my friend, John, from South Dakota, would be there -- he always is in the early morning. So I am telling him the story, and I casually reach to grab the money in my pocket just to make sure it's all still there, and I will be darned -- a $20 bill is MISSING. So he DID pick my pocket, just got the 20 and not the 100j, that little SOB .... Mind you, nothing like this has EVER happened to me before, even in California, where through the years I've partied with everyone from millionaire rock stars all the way down to crack ho's and real street gangstas. 

So now I am amped up. My friend John says the same thing happened to him once in Negril, and they got 60 dollars from his little waist bag -- "I knew it was happening as he did it, three 20s," John explained -- so I was quite disappointed. Not upset, not mad, but truly disappointed to think someone would actually do this to me. Call me a fool, but the whole thing kind of put a chink in my faith in humanity.

----------


## gerryg123

Anyway, there was a big part of me that was actually relieved, because 99 percent of the time I am carrying hundreds of dollars. Very rare for me to leave money behind in the compartment of my scooter, but for some weird reason, this time I only was carrying a little bit of money, maybe a subconscious reaction cause I was so outnumbered in this place.

I jumped on the motor bike, scooted up the hill. I passed Sunset on the Cliffs. I passed Sea Star. I passed Rick's Cafe. It was black at night, only the stars lighting the sky, and I kept going. I went all the way to Westender Inn. Kevin, the worker, was there, and Jermaine too a few moments later, and Kevin rolled one up for me, and we walked together to the shore, smoking and then chilling on the loungers near the shore.

I told him what happened. He says the guy probably got the 20 first, then was going for a second score when I caught him.

I sat for about a half hour by myself, kind of mad but also kind of laughing about the whole thing because what can I do about now? Plus, like I said, it was only a little bit of money and could have been a LOT, and then I would have been really depressed.

So we say our goodbyes. It's a bit past 5 a.m., still pitch dark, and I start motoring bike. BTW, someone fixed ALL the potholes on the road and nearly all of them on the main west end road, too, so that's really nice. You don't have to worry about pot holes anymore, which sounds silly but it was pain on past visits cause it's REALLY dark at night up there.

Anyway, I am cruising back, near Banton's, and I hear the strumming guitar and the lovely singing of someone playing an acoustic version of "Touch of Gray" by Grateful Dead. Surprise, surprise, it's Rastagirl777, who used to tour around with Grateful Dead ...... _Ha ha, just kidding. I just wanted to see if you'all were still reading -- there was NO rastagirl777 sighting!
_
So, back to reality, I am hungry after all, and I've calmed down some, so I go back to Mi Yard and have a fish critter (so good, but with a little spicy kick to it that I was not expecting) and some festival bread. Only like 2 dollars, Mi Yard is a great place for a late snack. I sat and chatted with John for awhile. He was so impressed that I still tipped 100j, I guess he thought I would be mad, he said, but what you gonna do? Stay mad at the world. You can't un-ring a bell or uncook an egg, it happened, and it's over. 

Now that I am writing it down, I am pretty much over it, though I am sure I will share the story with like 10 peeps today. Also, I am just happy I am feeling better. Plus, when I put on a new pair of shorts and after taking a little nap in my room, I discovered some money in the pocket that I had forgotten about, so I am all even, right????

I want to go somewhere fun today.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm pleasantly surprised when people behave well.

But faith in humanity (regardless of location) is a luxury I can't afford.
Don't mean to get all serious but wasn't Pol Pot a human(killed millions of his fellow Cambodians - 21% of the country)?

Here is *Mark Twain* take on faith in humanity (heed the closing phrase):
"_I have no race prejudices, and I think I have no color prejudices or caste prejudices nor creed prejudices. Indeed I know it. I can stand any society. All that I care to know is that a man is a human being--that is enough for me; he can't be any worse._"

I guess I'm trying to say don't let it throw you.

----------


## suzengrace

Alright Gerry..Count your blessings your only out $20.00(people have lost a helluva lot more than that) and the fact you didn't start a fight is also blessing..You could have wound up at Sav hospital or a  whole lot worse-..No matter how familiar you are with the area and how many locals you know-got to remember your still a walking dollar sign to most and also an outsider (esp on turf like Scrub-a-dub)...I know you know this Gerry....Tread lightly ....

Ok..except for that bump in da road-glad your having a "goodtime"-keep the adventure rolling..I'm waiting to read more... :Smile:

----------


## Patty Sather

A fabulous lesson learned " and for us all to learn by" Thank Gerry, glad your feeling better ,

Let your adventure continue ..and glad you didnt have to throw a punch ~

Rum ~ We are from a law enforcement background also and it trains you to trust no one to a extent especially with what you are not familiar with And not necessarily even what you see ,
As a woman we have it worse than men most times ~ Be careful~ Hey! dont forget your assignment in the cave.. :Big Grin:

----------


## ackee

...and you are in Jamaica.....giving details on how much money yu have, carry with you and where you visit. Be careful.....information get around ....

----------


## gerryg123

Well, after last nights not-as-bad-as-it-could-have-been fiasco, today is turning into a nice day. 

My cabbie, Shayne, picked me up, and we went to Rhodes Resort. Its a really nice place, very calm beach and just a nice way to enjoy the ocean in relative privacy.

Its Saturday, so theres a big party at Seastar Inn of course. Technically, I wont be checking in until Sunday, but I have been hangin out a lot, eating countless plates of spaghetti and today a nice lobster plate to deliver me from down in the dumps  it was so good, too, a nice big tail with melted garlic butter, potato a nice cup of soup, too. For $22, cooked perfectly, you cant beat that deal when you throw in the ambiance of being at Seastar.

I guess theres a wedding today here  I am assuming before the big show  so theres lots of hustle and bustle as Chris, Francine and several of the workers are putting things together.

----------


## Sweetness

Hey Gerry - so cool to hear you made it out to Westender to hang out and chill.  Glad you are enjoying yourself.
I can also vouch for Dr. Grant - she is great.  Went to her for a sinus infection and got great care.  office visit $14US, meds (4 different things - decongestant, nasal spray, antibiotics, et.) $20US total.  Exact care I would get in US and much cheaper.  She will fix you up mon.   Journey on brother...............

----------


## gerryg123

I did in fact see Dr. Grant, and she did a nice job. A shot in the tush, and then I start a prescription tomorrow. She says I will be in tip top shape!

----------


## Clarity

It sucks to be pick-pocketed. That has happened to me twice. Once in NYC subway and once at a concert in Florida. Both times it bothered me for a good number of hours until I got over it and moved on. Luckily it was a small amount that was stolen.
Besides that incident, it sounds like you're having a great time. 
Hope we see you at the Seastar webcast tonight! You better wave! :Smile: 
Looking forward to your next update!

----------


## gerryg123

It's been interesting limping around. Instead of being offered ganja, then a girl, then an 8 ball, they see me and ask about pain killers, lol!

----------


## gerryg123

BTW i have a great photo of the Doc getting ready to hit me her best SHOT ....So far, that shot of cortizone has been one of the best moments of the trip .....

----------


## Sweetness

LMAO Gerry - Dr. Grant is full of grace but looks like she don't play so I bet that photo is hard core.
Glad its helping....take it easy (a least a bit).  Just talked to Kevin and he said my name came up and you said kind things (thanks for that).

......ROCK on brother (but be safe).

----------


## rastagal

Don't feel no way man...same thing happened to me when I went to Western Consciousness one year...moved my money from my backpack to my front pocket and as I stood in line some guy bumped me and I knew EXACTLY what was going on...but it was too late.  I think I had a good 80 bucks on me so you were lucky...  it does piss you off for a while but so it goes. Glad you are feeling better!  Looking forward to more....

----------


## gerryg123

Well, the jerk-chicken rivalries are heating up on the Strip. 

Step Aside received a huge boost when Conde magazine did a huge glossy spread about him a short time. But I think some of you might remember Winston, who has a cook stand near Grand Pineapple. He's the one in my past report that was holding up the Crab for a photo on negril.com -- by the way, he says a million peeps have come up to him and have said they love that photo (negril.com is very popular out here) -- and Winston says the Conde story was unfair because Winston  has been around longer, and has been doing it longer.

"Everyone who comes, they taste this guy's jerk sauce, then that guy's jerk sauce, and they always say I am the best," Winston proclaimed late last night after I skidded to stop when I saw by the roadside. 

You've also got to throw Smokey Joe into the mix -- Winston says that guy can hang with just about anyone -- and a few others.

What are names of the other top guys on the seven mile?

----------


## cinnni

The guy outside of Hidden Paradise...my friend said he was pretty good too.  I dont eat chicken but she liked it a lot.  
Enjoying your play by play report Gerry.  

Couple of years ago hubby almost go pickpocketed.  Coming out of the Jungle and we were holding hands walking around the massive crowds right behind the vendors.  I seen a group of 3 coming...1 girl 2 guys and they made the hair stand up on the back of my neck. We were pretty much trapped with the mass amount of people right there and couldn't move so told hubby ...watch ur pockets right now...those 3...watch them.  Sure enough..they were a tag team. The girl tried to break apart hubby and I by pushing thru our hand holding hard and pushing again..I gave her a sharp elbow to the ribs told her to back off *itch.  Hubby feels the guy trying to reach into his pocket(which by the way was zipped and buttoned) and slammed his bottle down on the guys and said not me azzhole adn we kept walking.  Freaked the hell outta me to be honest as I've never had anything like that happen.  Just reinforced the need to watch ur back especially in a large crowd

----------


## gerryg123

ya, this fool with the Boston Red Sox hat was with a friend, too, and the friend was engaging me as all this happened. Do you think they might have been working together? That's pretty low. .... Now that I think about it, it's Scrub A Dub's fault. Had the club not hosted an event -- Popcorn and Tommy Lee, I think was the name -- and instead just had girls dancing, I would have been more focused. There were no hips swaying, and that threw me off, LOL LOL LOL .....

----------


## Patty Sather

:Big Grin:

----------


## negrilbound

Gerry,
I completely agree,,,,,,you were completely unfocused,,,,,,It's all Scrub A Dubs fault,,,,lol
there should of been some scantily clad strippers and some bone humping music going on, a little bump and grind,,, and you would not have lost your train of thought,,,,lol
As the most interesting man in the world would say " Stay focused my friend"

----------


## gerryg123

So backtracking just a bit, Saturday night was a really fun night. The anti-inflammatory shot kicked in nicely, so I was nearly back to normal speed -- read not very fast -- and the only bad thing was no head buzz, otherwise a great shot.

The Seastar drummers came out to blur of motion and tribal beats, including Francine (lady is a bundle of energy, I will say that), and the crowd was swelling. Center was the wedding party, including the groom who was smoking spliffs during most of the revelry, along with my friend from South Dakota, coincidentally, who served as Best Man.

I met Negril Bill, great guy. He was taking pro photos of the event, and he says he is an ocassional poster on here but more so a VERY dedicated lurker ..... Also, I guess he knows Jodie from way back from when she was a bartender, says she is good people, but of course I already know. She is just so kind and incredibly respectful to everyone she meets. And she always sparks up a friendly conversation with any and all locals and workers. 

Anyway, I also met the owner of Xtabi, who was at the bar and in a great mood. I guess he and Chris are good friends, sure seemed that way. I told the Xtabi owner that I loved his establishment, and Chris chimed right in: "Watch out, he is going to ask you for something!"

Frankly, I would have liked some information about why Donovan is no longer there since he's been an Xtabi fixture for like 18 years. But it was all good, a party, and I did not want to ask in case there was some embarassment on someone's part. I guess peeps come and go, ain't my business, but Donovan was a special bartender IMO.

----------


## gerryg123

Anyway, I was kind of back and forth from up and down the hill because I also wanted to catch a little Yellowman at Roots, so that's probably why I did not bump into Brasi. But I did hang for a bit with Rob, who warned me NEVER to carry cash in my back pocket -- some Negril advice I promise to take seriously!!!

BTW, I do work in the music industry back home, and I have to say Steven West's talent is off the charts -- especially the backup singers particularly the keyboard player who was smokin' and playin' at the same time.

Also, Robin Banks has an amazing voice -- can't that lyric out of 'I can't stop loving you, I can't stop wanting you" out of mind. Reminds my of Cheap Trick.

----------


## Schuttzie

Glad you are feeling better and having a great time, Gerry!

----------


## gerryg123

I am having a good time. I woke up Sunday and knew I had an action-packed day ahead.

First, I had a nice breakfast at Sunset on the Cliffs -- Jamaica theme again -- before checking out, as today I was ready to check in officially to Seastar Inn.

So I took the motorbike to Seastar, just to make sure we were all good (of course we were), then decided to pick up Jodie up the road, as I had not seen her in a couple days while recovering from my inflammed joints. BTW, I am perfect now, feel just fine, so that is good.

----------


## gerryg123

So I told Jodie let's spend the day together, though I have some little errands to run, so you get on the back of the scooter, and we would be good to go. So my beautiful Negril girlfriend hops on, and first I need to back up a bit, cause I had actually picked her up first and brought her to Sunset on the Cliffs to check out -- in more ways than one, as we got exceptionally stoned smoking spliffs on the balcony while enjoying the ocean.

Anyway, I knew I had to get my luggage to Seastar before checking in later cause I had a snorkel appointment at noon with Famous Vincent. So we flagged down a red-plate taxi and I paid him 500j to tote my luggage to Seastar Inn, as I followed behind in the scooter.

It was nice to take a hot shower, I had been missing that at Sunset at the Cliffs, which had two temperatures for the shower -- cold and VERY coldThen we went to vis. it the fishermen near the river, and I got a big ol' bag of little fish to fry at Booby Cay as part of the snorkel trip that was coming up soon. I could not find Patrick, the fisherman who last time gave me a great deal on a big string of fish n lobster, but this time for only seven dollars I got a lot of fish, like 16 of them!

----------


## gerryg123

So the plan was the meet my friend Anthony at Whistling Bird; he is a great guy, an expat who runs the hotel and has been in Negril for like 20 years .... he has some great stories about the old days when schools of hundreds of rays used to darken the shore on the beach.

Oh yes, I cleared up the issue of who owns Whistling Bird, an issue that was disputed in my last report six months ago. Anthony has indeed inherited the hotel from his parents. He says he wants to be in my trip report again, too.

We ate jerk chicken at Whistling Bird -- spicy, good but still not quite as good as the road-side jerk stands -- then Roger, Vincent's first mate, called and said he was having issues and was sending another boat to pick me up. All good. We were greeted with a new boat and crew a short time later, joining three other couples of mix-n-match Canadians n Negril locals, and we stopped for a snorkel on the way to Booby Cay. It was a bit choppy but still fun!

----------


## gerryg123

At Booby Cay, I met 'Homie,' an older gentleman who is always cooking on the island with a couple of others. He says he wants to be in this report.

We had the fish, which he cooked for us, plus I bought two big lobsters for $30, plus $10 to cook everything, it was all good.

A baby moray eel was near the shore, swimming around, but no rays this time.

We smoked and ate a big plate each, then with the sun shining nicely compared to overcast on the way there, we returned to Whistling Bird, where we hopped on the motor bike and officially checked in at Seastar Inn.

----------


## negrilbay

Glad your having a good time Jerry, wheres the pic?

----------


## gerryg123

So by now it was late afternoon. I was making my out towards the main road from Seastar Inn with Jodie, and who do we run into but the great Brassi from New York ... We make plans to have dinner together in a bit at Bentley's Crab House -- a recommendation from boardie Marko, who has become a close friend through the months (he is right behind me, scheduled to arrive at Seastar Inn in two weeks).

I had made prior arrangements with Bentley -- great guy, BTW -- for a FEAST to include lobster, a large stack of crab cakes and like four different side dishes. I dashed down the hill to give me 50 dollars cause we had never met, and I wanted Bentley to know it was all good and he had no worries because biz is slow in Negril these days -- especially for Bentley cause he is off the main road on Pee Wee Lane near Samsara, about a quarter mile up, so it's hard to find.

Meanwhile, Jodie said she wanted to visit Bantons, and frankly so did I cause I have missed him on the two or three times I tried to visit over the past few days. This time, he was there, so did the whole fist bump thing and smoked up -- he says he wants to be in my trip report (Rob says I should get permission if I use real names, so I have been doing so).

Keith, my friend from Philly, joined us, and there also was a young kid, maybe 7 years old, who reeled off some DJ rap lyrics and was quite impressive! I told him he was going to be famous one day ......

Well, the sun was setting, and I knew I had to hook up with Brasi down the road and eat at Bentley's, so I dropped Jodie off, and descended on Seastar Inn. Brasi did not want to ride on the scooter with me -- understandable, especially considering it had begun to rain -- so we cabbed it to Bentleys, where we had a truly incredible meal that included great conversation and good vibes, as we had the second-floor restaurant all to ourselves.

There, I met an American who was Bentley's good friend. His name was Andy, and he wants to be in the report. He is a spear fisherman, and had got a lionfish that day that he ate raw like sushi! True story~~~

He says he will take me spear fishing with him later in the week -- an incredible stroke of luck, as I had put a post up a month ago or so about wanting to try spear fishing~!

It was still wet when we returned, so Brasi and I hung out until the wee hours drinking mixed cocktails and talking about our lives -- it was a nice time, though here we are back to the present, and I am bit hungover.

----------


## Vince

Great story!!!!!!!

----------


## rastagirl777

Look.  I know everyone vacations differently here – and I have no judgements about what people do while they are here.  What goes on in Negril kind of stays in Negril, no?  But you did the fear and loathing thing last time…and you claim to know “the runnings” yet based on what I’m reading you still have a lot to learn - as you should as you are a relatively new visitor here.    I’ve had my time here of partying, watching the sun come up, the moon set, dancing on tables at all hours at MiYard – but that was many years ago.  When I first started coming here in my 20’s I did not have the benefit of boards such as this that dispensed invaluable advice – Over the past 30 years I have made true friends that have guided me, I’ve watched and learned…and knock wood I’ve never been pick-pocketed or robbed or even threatened.  But I also use my guts and instinct to remove myself from what could be dicey situations.

“truly disappointed to think someone would actually do this to me. Call me a fool, but the whole thing kind of put a chink in my faith in humanity.”

Do this to you??  What makes you a different tourist than anyone else?  You put yourself in a tenuous position, setting yourself up for something like this – or worse.  A chink in your faith in humanity?  Look - like it or not you are not in Disneyland -  you are in a desperately impoverished third world country.  Not saying what happened was OK – I detest the crime that goes on here.  BUT – you were the only white boy amongst a group of locals at what appeared to be a private party at a STRIP CLUB. 

I’m surprised you hadn’t been pick-pocketed before and despite all warnings from this board you still carry around hundreds of dollars.  Good thing you didn’t that night.  You take chances late at night at dubious places so this was bound to happen sooner than later.  Sorry if I’m talking like a mother hen – but maybe you should rethink your behavior at that time of night and stop trying to be something you are not.  You are LUCKY all that happened was that $20 was plucked from your pocket.  Those same boys could have followed you out on your “scooter” and done much more to you.  Good thing you didn’t  punch that kid in the head – cause that kids has brothers, cousins, uncles – could have been ugly.  You may think you are tough but young thugs with guns and knives are NOT unusual in Negril.  Step back – you have kids.  You have nothing to prove.  Cap’s advice is excellent and I’ll add to it.  Jamaica is a magical place if you allow yourself the time to PAY ATTENTION.  I know there are many tourists who feel they have to party their asses off, get ridiculously and stupidly drunk and stoned and feel they have something to prove by going to local spots and trying to “look cool and in the know".  These kids had your number.  While the one kid was apologizing, the other was taking that $20.  Stay AWARE.  Stay SAFE.

Have you ever watched a sunset and seen a green flash?  Have you ever watched the sunrise and taken in the multitude of colors and drama that goes on in the sky during that time?  Have you ever just sat and stared at the ocean for hours watching the gentle waves when all of a sudden you catch a pod of dolphins playing off in the distance?  Or fish jumping through the sea?
Its amazing the life lessons you can learn by doing simple things like that.

 “Anyway, I am cruising back, near Banton's, and I hear the strumming guitar and the lovely singing of someone playing an acoustic version of "Touch of Gray" by Grateful Dead. Surprise, surprise, it's Rastagirl777, who used to tour around with Grateful Dead ...... Ha ha, just kidding. I just wanted to see if you'all were still reading -- there was NO rastagirl777 sighting!”

Chances you will not have a Rastagirl sighting the entire time you are here. Our paths may cross (MAY) but I doubt we'll know or acknowledge each other, we just roll differently and with different people.   At 5:00am on Saturday I was no where in your world, that’s for sure and if there was Grateful Dead playing it was not from my house.  Plus, I am not some “character” to be included in yours or anyone’s “trip report” to see if they were “still reading”.  Who cares if you saw me????  Please respect the fact that some of us live here, full or part time, do our day to day and have nothing of interest to offer you or your story.  If you want to include someone in your writings ASK their permission FIRST.

“Frankly, I would have liked some information about why Donovan is no longer there since he's been an Xtabi fixture for like 18 years.”
Unsolicited advice #2:  NEVER ask ANYONE – owner or manager or co-worker about their personal business.  You don’t “know” the owner of Xtabi.  You met him for one minute at a bar.  Why would it even cross your mind to ask such a thing?  Would you do that at home?  I hope not.  Its none of your business.  Donovan was not your friend.  He was your bartender.  If he was your friend you’d know why he’s not there anymore.  Seen?

Again, I’m sorry if it seems like I’m laying into you here I really don’t mean to and I hope you take this in the spirit in which it is being given. Live it, learn it – and pay attention.  You have too much to lose by doing something stupid on a tropical island and risking not seeing your kids or starting law school or jeopardizing your life at home.  It’s a vacation.  Not a live action movie.

Please enjoy the  rest of it and stay safe.

----------


## brasi

I will attest to that feast being ridiculously good. Unbelievable food. You must believe me...thanks to Gerry...via Marko. Not sure I have ever tasted anything as delicious as the crabcakes with the "magic sauce."

----------


## booger

Keep it coming Gerry! I have to admit that I appreciate your carefree attitude and as long as no one else is getting hurt all is good. Don't let the detractors put a damper on your fun. Life is short and every day should be lived to the fullest. For some that would entail walking down the beach with their honey, someone else that might include jamming with their friends, and for some it's the endless party. Regardless, we all tick differently and I appreciate your honesty. 
 Good advise from Rob on asking folks before posting about them on here. I don't even talk about Jamaica at work due to assumptions some people have, or should I say ignorance.

Party on and continue to report in please. I know myself and many others are eagerly awaiting the next installment.

----------


## Lola

> NEVER ask ANYONE – owner or manager or co-worker about their personal business. You don’t “know” the owner of Xtabi. You met him for one minute at a bar. Why would it even cross your mind to ask such a thing? Would you do that at home? I hope not. Its none of your business. Donovan was not your friend. He was your bartender. If he was your friend you’d know why he’s not there anymore.


Hmmm, folks ask all the time where so-and-so went, etc.; its a tourist town and the people working/serving have a lot to do with folks' experiences during their trips, so it makes sense that people would be asked about when not seen.    

I have learned to use discretion as to when and of whom i ask questions, but have never felt its not my place to ask ANY questions about or of someone.  Heck, the locals don't have any problem asking ME a bunch of personal questions, LOL.  

Gerry is on vacation, I'm sure he's not the only repeat Xtabi customer that has asked about this particular Donovan.

----------


## Manda81

I thought Gerry said he was going to ask or rather wanted to but decided not to as to not cause any problems...

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Just a side note about "sharing wisdom". 
My daughter, as well I,  is a devotee of Negril.
Obviously, she's younger than me and quite into partying (I'm more the walking down the beach with my sweetheart kind of tourist).

I never pressed as to exactly why, but she came away from this board feeling admonished, and like an outsider.
That is not my experience, just the opposite, but you never know how folks are going to take things.

----------


## irie luv

Lets take it easy on ole Gerry G. We all know his style and Rob seems to be doing his monitering pretty well and he has given Gerry some good advice. We all know the rules on if you don't like a report...
Negativity no good.

----------


## meinvancouver

Gerry keep up the good work and its always good to let newbies know all of the scams and ways tourists get had. Some people are just no fun and probably need to get out more, so don't worry about them.

Party on Dude

----------


## Katho

Wowsers...lol...that was way unnecessary and over the top!! So much so that I think...well..no comment would be best  :Wink: 

Really enjoying the report Gerry, keep it comin'!

----------


## Muck

I agree Katho-


Some of us around here need to get off our sanctimonious soap box. I enjoy reading Gerry's trip reports. I may not be as quite as adventerous as he is, but I find his reports very entertaining. He's a big boy and can take care of himself. Life is all about lessons, and we all learn them on the fly.

----------


## Biggs of the week

It's your vacation be safe ! What I think is funny anymore the number of veiws is the judge for a good trip report ?

----------


## northcoast

"Jamaica is a magical place if you allow yourself the time to PAY ATTENTION."....from rastagirl...honestly, TRUER words were never spoken...

----------


## Bnewb

> Please respect the fact that some of us live here, full or part time, do our day to day and have nothing of interest to offer you or your story.  If you want to include someone in your writings ASK their permission FIRST.


YOU have got to be kidding me!! You're offering this advice??? I guess it only applies to you....

----------


## Vince

^^^^RUT RO!!!!!!!-I agree with Lisa :Smile: -Enjoy YOUR time on da rock gerryg :Smile:

----------


## shooter1

I love this report. It's fun,informative and honest.Absolute 100 percent Not offensive in anyway shape or form. Keep it coming Gerry!!!!

----------


## Tpon

nice report Gerry G.  Don't let the hater change anything.  Follow Rob's advice!

----------


## justchuck

Much respect to you Gerry for a fun report,  bring it on!

----------


## Sheba

Come offa mi name and go look your owna fame.
I agree . I don't like anybody to chat me.
Respect Ms R. 777

----------


## kenje31

Gerry, you are making me sooooo excited to know I will be there in less than 2 weeks!!!!

----------


## irieworld

Go Gerry and Brasi. counting on both of you to give me a Negril fix. Gerry--no photos? Anyhow loving your check ins and glad you got over the sore joints thing. Also I am sort of in awe of your scootering around everywhere--I rented a motorcycle one trip but did not get around near as much as you plus the kick start was not always starting. Maybe a scooter is in order for my next trip. One love!

----------


## Clarity

Enjoy your time in Jamaica, Gerry, I hope you keep writing. I’ve been enjoying your trip report. 

P.S. Markus has been dreaming about renting spear gun and catching some lion fish. We only saw two lionfish on our last trip to Negril, but A LOT in April. (lionfish scare the bejezus out of me)  I’m looking forward to hearing how it goes!

----------


## monk

> ya, this fool with the Boston Red Sox hat was with a friend, too, and the friend was engaging me as all this happened. Do you think they might have been working together? That's pretty low. .... Now that I think about it, it's Scrub A Dub's fault. Had the club not hosted an event -- Popcorn and Tommy Lee, I think was the name -- and instead just had girls dancing, I would have been more focused. There were no hips swaying, and that threw me off, LOL LOL LOL .....


come on bro, of course they were working as a group. that's a very typical set up. the whole time you were staring down the one guy he was probably just keeping you engaged, letting you feel froggy and keep some face, while his bredren was doing the lift. I'd lay odds on that. pickpocketing depends on distraction. some of the crews are actually a little hilarious- one team caught at wavs during a stageshow was a man and man woman crew- by that I mean one man was dressed like a woman. They were hosing people left and right and just got too greedy and being from out of town tried to fleece a sav cop. Definitely the wrong pocket to have your hand caught in lmao. Anyway they had about 50 empty wallets stashed with a wig and dress. They didn't have any of the cash, there was a third part of the team who walked off with that.

don't feel anyway, it's not exactly that you were the white guy or whatever, pick pocketing is an opportunists job, catch them all the while and they don't tend to discriminate.

i wouldn't go announcing you roll out with so much cash much less announce anything of the sort. I don't see why people would egg you on about it to be honest just to fan the trip report, please be smart. no trip report is worth getting pinched out of all your cash and worse, as ackee said discretion is the better part of valor. You wouldn't go onto a NYC travel forum and announce where and when and how you were going to be about the place would you? Like hey everybody, I get into town tomorrow and I'm going to hang at XYZ Bar (look for me on a moped) and I always have 700 bucks on me!!! Would you? No man...lol...anyone who did that you'd think was nuggin futz.

Also, most Jamaicans, like 99.99999999999999999999999999 with a couple more 9999999999s literally detest thieves and will just as soon put a chop in one as look at one. Just so you know...anyway am not saying you should have shouted them out for street justice, just saying discretion is the better part of valor in the very first place right?

----------


## poolguywindsor

I am following along too, getting ready to tell my New Years eve story, from what I remember was like a Gerry G night.lol

----------


## monk

p.s.- if you simply MUST roll out with a ton of cash, keep it in different locations on your person, so that if you do get fanned they won't get it all.

----------


## rastagal

You should have posted the disclaimer like I did...keep the negativity to yourself!  Anyway GerryG, this is good stuff. ON WITH THE SHOW!!!!!!!

----------


## monk

i hope nobody thinks i am being unirie lol!

----------


## gerryg123

Another fun-filled day pon the Rock ..... I found my way to the Seastar lobby area just as Brasi was being picked up by Bigga to go the country, and I started today with no plans at all -- just go with the flow.

First stop, Xtabi. I had missing that place so much, and in my sleep through the months I had been seeing myself back over there, ordering fru fru drinks with no alcohol, spark up, jump the cliff, lay pon the raft, repeat -- a proven formula.

Omar was bartending the early shift, and he was in a great mood as always. I drank a nice glass of mixed juice, then hit the water. Xtabi is so nice, I had my raft and everything.

I kicked down Omar to watch my raft (he says I am good for whole trip), then headed to Summerset Village. I had heard the place is a great deal if you do an extended run, though it's not exactly the Taj Mahal -- though some units do have AC, plus there is a nice clean pool ...... Problem was there no one around cept the gardener (he does more than flowers, btw ha ha), no one at the bar, etc. 

So I was sitting near the scooter, smokin a spliff, kind of getting a feel for the place. That's when I saw her ..... a beautiful Jamaican lady tourist from Sav who called me over .....

----------


## gerryg123

She was a very pretty lady, about 30, and she invited me to her unit, asking if I wanted to smoke some hash with her.

There were three or four others around, including a young boy about five or six years old. The lady was quick to tell me that was not her child, so I was thinking is she flirting with me???? But then she also qucikly added that she had a young kid, too, just not right there right now.

Hmmmm. I don't smoke hash, too harsh, but I told her maybe I would see her around. It was all good. The gardener told me he could show me a room, see what it looks like, but the cold hard truth is, I would be a fool to stay anywhere else but Seastar, it's just a good fit.\

After an ATM run -- all 500s, what a trip, eh? --I took a little nap at Seastar Inn, then went downstairs and ordered a blended fruit drink, and they were also nice enough to heat up a plate from Bentleys that I had leftover from last night ...... I was going to go to Mayfield falls with some yardies -- Henry from Seastar was making the run, so I knew I would be in good hands -- but then I started remembering those potholes and slow roads, and I just did not want to be a van for such a long time.

----------


## gerryg123

Instead, I jumped on the bike and went up the hill. I picked up Jodie and we went to Out of Town Pastry, where we bumped into Keith, my friend from Philly ..... Negril really is a small town, particularly the cliff area.

I went to see Banton, smoked up, then hit the road again and went all the way to Westender Inn. I walked around, remembering some of the great times I've had here ..... The rock pool was in perfect shape,, so clear that it almost looked empty from one angle.

----------


## gerryg123

It was getting toward that time for Sunset. Jodie and I went to Xtabi and ate at the edge of the cliff as the sun found its way into the ocean, celebrating with beautiful colors, the reds against the blues of ocean, so very nice. It was actually quite romantic. I met up with Jodies three young children, and they were really nice .... I've met them a few times, and I usually try to give them some candy or a patty but this time, I had all those 500s, so I just peeled off 500 for each one, and they were quite happy!!!!

Then the nut guy with the steaming cart rolled up to us, and for an additional 500 j we were able to get 10 assorted bags of nuts -- I even got one for myself, and it was good!

I dropped Jodie off, told her maybe we can hang tomorrow. I went to Catch A Fallin Star to hang at Ivans, and also smoke a spliff by the the rocks -- love all the little nooks and crannies. I order a strawberry daiquri, no alcohol (like they ever so anyway, lol), then I called Bentley to ask what he was doing, cause that guy just gives off a great vibe. I like hangin out with him.

----------


## sandman66

Nice report so far gerry. Have to admit I was looking forward to hearing about your Grateful Dead jam session LOL!(who ARE the grateful dead anyways?) Don't worry, just because we all don't "live" there part time, (just lowly tourists) doesn't mean we can't go there and have a hell of a good time, with both the locals and other lowly tourists. You learned your pickpocket lesson, now you can move on.

----------


## suzengrace

Gerry.you should have went to Mayfields..screw the potholes..A sublime place to lite up...Make sure to go there before you go home-get outta Negril and exp.the real Jam at least once...
and some people dont live there-but stay/vacation for extended periods..there's a big difference...(no matter how long you been coming to the island)Living there and dealing with da system is a whole nother ballgame..

Gerry-keep on partying your "style"..no problem with that..your there to do it up anyway you wish(funny how others had their chance)..but glean a little knowledge  some of us are passing on and stop talking about the cash you have..I think its great your helping the locals and their economy...but believe it of not-your setting yourself up...

Shssh about $$$.....ok...on with the  report...(and yes. dont include anyone w/o proper consent)..

----------


## pretty40

Lovin your report Gerry!! Keep on livin it up... Guess i better research the rules on trip reporting lol

----------


## RockRobster

> I am following along too, getting ready to tell my New Years eve story, from what I remember was like a Gerry G night.lol


LMAO!!!! 

"Driver......I can't hear the radio.......Driver....."

Love ya big guy!

----------


## gerryg123

So I chilled with Bentley, had a dragon stout and a smoke. Then, I realized it had been more than an hour since my last meal (LOL), so my next stop was Debar's for some Jerk Chicken, a cold bottle of water, and of course another spliff. Eddie's wife was there -- a beautiful blonde American who looks like a fashion model -- and we chatted a bit about the USA, Negril and the fact so many repeat tourists seem to gather at DeBars (that has to be a good sign, right?). 

I took off towards seven mile, just havin' fun and let the wind catch me as I motored along. I met another Jerk chicken guy in front of Roots, asking if Step Aside was around. He said no not now but that his own chicken was better anyway, lol.

There was some sort of event going on at Roots, but it was early (read no party girls circling like sharks).

My Negril phone rang. It was Raquel, a cute local lady I had had a little fling with last time ..... We made tentative plans to see each other sometime today, so I guess, like a typical Gerry G vacation, I might have to work up a little rotation, lol ..... I went to bed early, about 11 p.m. (still can't figure out how to use the TV remote); I have not watched a single minute of TV nor read a single page of my books (Jackie Collins novel and autobiography of Duff McKagan from Guns N Roses), so that must mean I am having a good time.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Yes RR Ras Walleye refreshed my memory of the new year Seastar shuttle.

----------


## Marko

living your adventures through you......glad you hooked up with Bentley..........
Bentley knows a lot of good people and the guy is one heck of a cook.........
and looks like there is no shortage of ladies for you to hang with this reach........lol

Enjoy!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Maryann

Great trip report, Gerry!  Enjoying your adventures.  Greetings to your friend John from South Dakota!

----------


## RockRobster

> Yes RR Ras Walleye refreshed my memory of the new year Seastar shuttle.


PGW, Tam and I are DYING to know what happened after you got dropped at Canoe! We saw the throngs before the roundabout and wondered if/how long it took you to get through!!!

And for the record.....we thought that lady was quite rude, PGW.

----------


## rastagirl777

I've gone back and forth regarding responding to all the "hateful" posts made regarding my, as I look at it, somewhat "hateful" post a page or so ago.

Gerry - I apologize for being harsh.  Buttons were pushed for sure.

You see - unlike a lot of you, I am shy about meeting boardies.  I seldom do but when I do introductions are made properly and if it is someone I've had a good rapport with online I can sometimes come out of my shell.

Over the past 5 or so years though someone has been "outing" me to complete strangers which has resulted in my discomfort and once with a kind of cyber stalker guy that let himself into my yard.  Recently this happened at a wake/memorial I was attending for a good friend...I was with my close friends at a table and someone approached me...telling me that that person who has been "outing" me on a regular basis pointed me out.

I was put in the position of lying to that man as I felt a little freaked and invaded.

So when I was told my name was in your trip report and saw how it was in your trip report - I'm sorry - I lost it.  I still wonder why you had that in there but its your trip report.

Lisa:  The advise I gave that folks should ask permission before using people's names and photos in these reports I do hope applies to more than just me.  I know when I write of my experiences here in the place I love, the place I call home every winter - I'm very careful about that.  I am in the business of discretion professionally - and have been for a long while.  And you and I agree that sometimes some people look upon the residents of Negril as "characters" and sometimes we are treated as such in writing, photographs and even in person.  And it doesn't always feel good.

So, again Gerry, please accept my apologies if I came off as "sanctimonious" or rude.  And in the unlikely chance that we do meet - we can buy each other a Pepsi.

----------


## Craig123

> So, again Gerry, please accept my apologies if I came off as "sanctimonious" or rude.  And in the unlikely chance that we do meet - we can buy each other a Pepsi.


As my mother always said "It takes a big person to admit their fault". Hats off to you RastaGirl. Big respect.

----------


## Rob

> Over the past 5 or so years though someone has been "outing" me to complete strangers which has resulted in my discomfort and once with a kind of cyber stalker guy that let himself into my yard.  Recently this happened at a wake/memorial I was attending for a good friend...I was with my close friends at a table and someone approached me...telling me that that person who has been "outing" me on a regular basis pointed me out.


Rastagirl,

I am glad you came in and apologized to Gerry. I dont feel he meant any harm in his comment.

We do remember that "cyber stalker" incident. We tried to help you with that incident. And from what I can recall, no one outed you. It was the fact that you had posted your "yard" location in such detail on Trip Advisor that the person in question simply followed your descriptions and found the place. We warned you at that time to not post so much personal information on the internet or situations like that are bound to happen. Whether you want to believe it or not, by your prolific posts on the various internet sites that you frequent (like TA with over 8000 posts), you are becoming a bit of a "celebrity". And as you told both me and Lisa - sometimes you just have to "suck it up" and accept it when people post stuff about you on the internet. If that advice applies to me and Lisa, I would have to suppose it would apply to you as well.

As you discovered this summer, when you post mean spirited comments about people who actually live and work in Negril, sometimes even your friends down here will have to stand up and let you know that you are out of line. You seemed very distraught when you had to remove the comments that you made - so please lighten up on others in the future. Let he who is without sin cast the first stone...

----------


## goldilocks

> i hope nobody thinks i am being unirie lol!


Loving this trip report, (but I would not want to be mentioned in it without my permission! which I think is a big part of what R7s is concerned about)

Personally, I think that it's best to stay under the radar when vacationing.  People talk - either truth or rumors - and the wrong thing said to the wrong person can put folks in bad situations that last long after the tourists have gone home.  On the other hand, what would I have to read?

Walk Good and Be Safe!

----------


## gerryg123

It's all good in the hood. 

I went to Xtabi first thing this morning, enjoyed a nice cup of coffee, then i hit the water, floating around from about 9 a.m. to 930, just me and that beautifui sea. It's calm in the morning, just floating around, me and my thoughts. Like a big pool with coral in it, and sometimes it's fun to float right to the edge, so you're shaded .....

After, I headed to Bentley's to meet my new friend, Andy, the one who helped out with the meal a couple of nights ago. He's the one who invited me spear fishing, so we're all set up for tomorrow. Then, if it goes well, he said he go SCUBA spear fishing the next day ..... fun fun fun!!!!

On the way back, I visited the tourist from yesterday at Summerset, Crissy. She's a nice lady, so we went to Seastar Inn for a blended fruit punch and a smoke.

We went to the store cause I had to buy shaving cream but the store did not have it -- everything else but that, lol.

We said our goodbyes, all irie, then I went back up the hill to pick up Jodie. She was just getting ready, so in the meantime I arranged a big platter of soup for an hour later at Sir D, as the ladies working there said they need to get all the ingredients for fish soap -- they promised I would love it.

We headed to Banton's, chilled out a bit, then to Westender, which was as lovely and peaceful as ever. I had drink, took a dip in the rock pool. Got so stoned I lost my spliff after putting it down in one of the little crannies, lol.

We hit Banton's again, then I went across the street to Keith's house, told him about the Spear Fishing plan, and he is all over it. He has a pimped-out spear himself, and he says he's good at, though he did forewarn me that you have to hold your breath pretty long sometimes to be successful.

Should be interesting.

We went down the hill to eat our soup. Two big bowls, plus bread. Good stuff, though you have to spit out the little pieces of fish bones here and there, but all irie.

Have a bit of work to do, but I might just blow it off! Having too much fun!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

How odd trying to find shaving cream. I went to three different stores (including the same one twice, in a red-eyed daze) looking for shaving cream; eventually I made it all the way down the hill to the big store next to the pharmacy. But alas, it can be done, and I am clean shaven.

It started to rain a bit on my way back up, but it was all good. It felt very nice.

I am going to chill for a while, then plot my next move ...... 

Oh btw, saw Bnewb yesterday at Seastar Inn bar -- almost did not recognize her cause of her short hairdo that makes her look even younger than before!

Also ran into Islander, a fellow boardie. She is a very nice lady.

Plus, I re-upped with Bentley, giving him 20K J in advance for what he promises will be an amazing spaghetti plate tomorrow. Life is good, my friends.

----------


## Bnewb

> Over the past 5 or so years though someone has been "outing" me to complete strangers which has resulted in my discomfort and once with a kind of cyber stalker guy that let himself into my yard.  Recently this happened at a wake/memorial I was attending for a good friend...I was with my close friends at a table and someone approached me...telling me that that person who has been "outing" me on a regular basis pointed me out.


I'm not sure who else "outed" you at Roy's memorial....but I will apologize for the one and only time I've ever "outed" you...which was to Ras Walleye...I'm sorry you felt you had to lie to him at a "wake/memorial".  It was an emotional time as you well know and I did not connect you would hide yourself to a good friend of ours nor someone Roy had known since 1998. I also get confused sometimes when people announce they want the "truth" and then don't participate fully in the truth themselves.
And, as far as outing you on a regular basis...you never have to worry about that from me...nothing would ever be farther from the truth!!!
And, at the time of your "cyber stalker guy"...we were happy to try to help you out!!




> Lisa:  The advise I gave that folks should ask permission before using people's names and photos in these reports I do hope applies to more than just me.  I know when I write of my experiences here in the place I love, the place I call home every winter - I'm very careful about that.  I am in the business of discretion professionally - and have been for a long while.  And you and I agree that sometimes some people look upon the residents of Negril as "characters" and sometimes we are treated as such in writing, photographs and even in person.  And it doesn't always feel good.


Nikki: Yes, I very much agree "that sometimes some people look upon the residents of Negril as "characters"...just as you've done with Rob and I in your not so polite & very public postings.


Forgive me for the interruption...Gerry...please carry on....especially if you keep making such kind comments like that about me!! Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Shakedown

you kill me <GRIN>

----------


## Manda81

*smirk* lololol 

K on to the trip report. . 

For the most part I've been keeping up with your posts and it seems as if you're having a good time Gerry.  I'm intrigued about Bentley's I'm a huge fan of Crab Cakes and it sounds as if Bentley's is the place to go!! I was wondering though you said you gave him 20K JA in advance for a pasta plate dinner .. was that a typo ? 

I'm really looking forward to your report on the spear fishing .. what a great experience you'll have!! Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Lax1724

Gerry-

I like the way that you roll with the punches.  Also, no worries on the spear fishing, from reading your report it seems like you are getting a lot of practice inhaling and holding your breath.  These rg posts are staring to bring me down.  I say we put it to rest starting at post 133.

----------


## gerryg123

ya, Manda, i was thinking of buying pasta for all of Negril, lol. I meant 2000 J and that actually included a dragon stout from last nite, so I forwarded Bentley 1500 .... Went down to he lobby, had another blended fruit juice and (big) spliff, and just chilled for a bit enjoying watching everyone else frolic in the pool. It's a nice mixed crowd here, from young kids to party-animal adults to the odd senior couple that might fit in at the Country Club crowd.

----------


## jeannieb

> Plus, I re-upped with Bentley, giving him 20K J in advance for what he promises will be an amazing spaghetti plate tomorrow.


Gerry, I'm following along. You seem to be happier.  :Smile: 

I just wanted to ask...you gave your friend 20k j for a spaghetti dinner? That's like 230 bucks. Is that number right?

EDIT: Doh. I just read the post above mine.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics ....

[ATTACH=CONFIG]8107

[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]8108

[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]8109

[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]8110

[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]8111

[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]8112

[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=CONFIG]8114
[/ATTACH]

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics ....

----------


## Manda81

> ya, Manda, i was thinking of buying pasta for all of Negril, lol. .


hahaha I thought so Gerry wasn't nit picking but thought maybe something a little "lighter" might get things back on track.

----------


## Vince

Thanks for da report gerryg!!!!!!!

----------


## sandman66

Thats one good looking pie there gerry. Where's it from?

Wondering if you are a certified diver? If not be careful scuba diving - safety first. If you are a diver, good luck with the spear fishing. Plenty of Lion fish around.

----------


## gerryg123

The pizza is from Treehouse. The waitress is from Sir Lookout. The guy eating is Banton. The pics of me are in front of Sunset on Cliffs n Treehouse n Xtabi, I think .....

----------


## booger

Hey Man,
  You make it out to Half Moon and Percy's?

----------


## Clarity

Keep it coming Gerry! Loving the pics and your report!

Markus is requesting that you remove any and all lionfish from the ocean around the "Catcha Falling Star" area first. (That's where we want to go in April.) 
If you can't get to all of them, he asked that you leave the speargun there and he'll take out the rest of them for you. 
Thanks :Smile: 
Have fun tomorrow!

----------


## booger

> Keep it coming Gerry! Loving the pics and your report!
> 
> Markus is requesting that you remove any and all lionfish from the ocean around the "Catcha Falling Star" area first. (That's where we want to go in April.) 
> If you can't get to all of them, he asked that you leave the speargun there and he'll take out the rest of them for you. 
> Thanks
> Have fun tomorrow!


Great idea! And I'll take over when Markus is ready for a break.

----------


## negrilaholic

Loving the trip report, Gerry! Yah, Summerset is definitely a pretty quiet place, and unless it is around breakfast or lunch time sometimes you can't get the guy who is the cook/bartender and dangitall forgot his name. Eddie's is my favorite hangout too. And have you run across my friend Bobo yet? He is good people. 

And I am really glad that there was an apology made by Rastagal I think it showed a lot of class, imho.

----------


## gerryg123

So, after chillin a bit at Seastar Inn, I welcomed yet another female visitor, Raquel, and together we headed to Three Dives to hang with Rob, enjoy an incredible sunset, and of course to feast once again on Jerk Chicken. 

in the interim, I had devoured by myself a previous plate of jerk from DeBars (btw, at the exact same time, Eddie n his wife were at Seastar, as we greeted one another upon my return from his restaurant, which was quite a coincidence), then later, at the end of the night, I had a third plate from a guy near the roundabout, so that made three plates for the day -- I think I am about the sprout some wings, lol.

The third plate I only ate some of it, put the rest near my puter before falling asleep.

After saying our goodbyes, Raquel, who lives in Sav, headed out, and I took off on my motor bike seeking my next adventure. I was in the mood to ride without the helmet (read: no pot in vehicle), so I took off, down the hill, past the strip of hotels, all the way to RIU Negril.

I was hoping to catch P King, a cabbie whom I ve known for many years and who works in front of RIU, but alas, for the second time including last reach, I could not find him to say Hi.

I cruised back, parking in front of the Jungle just for fun (they were having an event, but nothing like Thursday night, I assume), where by chance I ran into Shane, my fav cabbie who has been taking care of me and Brasi since we got here.

Shane is an amazing young man, and I have gotten to know him well, this being our second trip together after I had first met him in front of Legends this past summer on the last vaca ....

He is 30 years with two kids, a baby momma (as he puts it), and wow he works hard. He starts in the morning, working all day at Legends (it's called a 'home run' when someone wants to go to the airport as opposed to Ricks or somewhere similar), then he works all night in front of whatever club is most crowded that particular evening. I would say he works from 8 a.m. to 3 a.m., and that's impressive, especially compared to the hustlers on the beach who big tourists for a dollar.

Anyway, Shane invites me to his house for dinner, a sincere invite, too, and I am really touched. 'You have five nights left, pick a night,' he says to me. That's really touching. He says he lives in the country and says we can have a great home-cooked meal together. 

Find me a cabbie like that anywhere else in the world, and i would be surprised. But in Negril, there is an extremely strong sense of friendship and loyalty, not just between workers and tourists but between workers and workers and even between tourists and other tourists.

There is love in the air in Negrl (except for the Red Sox-capped fool who picked my pocket, of course), and it's going to be sad when I leave because I feel more at home on every reach.

God, oh god, I wish I was a millionaire so I could stay forever. Can anyone relate to that????

----------


## justchuck

Yep, I can relate to that, now if only my lottery numbers would come in!

----------


## gerryg123

Also, I forgot to mention last night I met a really fun guy named Perry, an older gentleman who was hangin' with us at 3 Dives and who says he wants to be in my report. 

I casually asked him if likes the chicken at 3 Dives, and he the silver-topped expat says: "I would think so. I've been coming here for FORTY years.'

Wow, that's impressive. Perry used to own a Negril restaurant called Between Two Worlds, and he has plans to build another one and start over again. I guess he and Rob are old friends, and they appeared happy to see each other again.

----------


## rastagirl777

Gerry you should try to make it out to Half Moon at some point.  Its an awesome spot and a beach like you've never seen before.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Hey RG 777 maybe Gerry can pick you up on the scooter, and you can show him where it is.  This is only suppose to be funny, I am not serious.lol,lol

----------


## Vince

^^^ :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

Well, the spearfishing turned out to be a HUGE success. I met Andy, my new friend whom I first got to know at Bentley's a couple of nights ago, at Xtabi. He set me up with spear, taught me how to use it, then we sparked up. I was totally stoned when I jumped into the water, and no surprise I let the spear gun slip on my first shot and it drifted like 25 feet down, lol, but I managed to retrieve it.

It took a few minutes to get the hang of it, and when I saw a big puffer fish, I suggested Andy do the shooting. He nailed it, and it puffed up extra big with spines just as the spear went in -- a bit violent but very exciting. A few moments later, I saw a puffer (the slow fish are much easier for me), and I went down about 20 feet, aimed right for it, hit it, but the spear bounced away. Darn ......

It still there. I went back for air, took a deep breath, descended on this poor puffer fish, and nailed it right through its body. My first official catch. I was going crazy!

Then Famous Vincent picked us up and we went to a reef. There we shot lots of fish, caught a few lobsters, too. What a blast.

We headed back to Xtabi. I ordered a nice cup of soup with coco bread at Seastar, and it will be waiting for me downstairs now that I've come to room to freshen up a bit (read shower, then smoke).

Pub crawl soon. Ya mon.

----------


## Lady Jane

Is someone preparing the fish for you? Pub Crawl! Wohoohhooo

----------


## gerryg123

I gave Andy the fish to hang out with Bentley. They're like best friends .....

----------


## rastagirl777

PGW, hahahaha.  I think Gerry can find his way around pretty well at this point, don't you?

----------


## gerryg123

The pub crawl was incredible .... details forthcoming ....

----------


## poolguywindsor

I saw a picture on Facebook and you were in it at C&D! On the pub crawl!

----------


## gerryg123

Ya mon. That was one of several stops, and everyone was having a great time. It was me, Jodie and Brasi the first ones picked up at Seastar Inn, then more tourists joined, folks from Wyoming, Texas, New York -- it was really fun. 

We went to a new place called Swordfish -- great view, and an up and coming bartender named Mario who mixed a nice drink or two. Pee Wees was nice. At Country, I visited Jennys to get some special cake, and like four peeps warned me to wait till bed time to try it out, lol .....

I also stopped in at Trayon's chicken, where a met a nice Rasta named Ricky, who says he wants to be in the report.

By the time we made it to NO LIMIT, folks were feelin' no pain.

----------


## rastagal

I love it when you add in the part "And he also wants to be in the report"!  Makes me chuckle every time!

----------


## marley9808

> I love it when you add in the part "And he also wants to be in the report"!  Makes me chuckle every time!


Me too!

----------


## Sprat

A fun report, haven't chimmed in ...but due to editing...things are back on track....lol Have fun...  :Smile:  Lot of familiar friends/ regulars whom you have met...

Just for future reference...Negril gets smaller everytime you reach....sometimes the names and faces change, but sometimes...it's the same old.

Have fun  :Smile:

----------


## poolguywindsor

Oh that cake!

----------


## Eco

Wash it down with some tea from Tedd's....

----------


## HuskerJohn

Great report so far!  Oh, by the way, try the chess cake at LTU...... :Embarrassment:

----------


## gerryg123

great night in Negril, as always ... details coming soon.

----------


## booger

Gerry,
 I appreciate your on site real time reporting....... 


So how was the cake?

----------


## gerryg123

Did not eat the cake after all. I am getting tired of pot. Now it's time for style over 'substance,' lol.

After the pub crawl yesterday, we headed to Bentley's, so I could eat my spaghetti and crab cakes and chill for a bit. It's nice over there on his second-floor balcony restaurant, though as mentioned before he does not get much traffic because he is stuck on side street instead of the main road. 

Let's call Bentley an undiscovered gem.

After, I hung out with Brasi for a bit at Sunset at the Cliffs. Had a few drinks so I took a cab home, and when I returned this morning the scooter was GONE. I nearly had a heart attack cause the scooter guy has my credit-card imprint, but alas the hotel security simply moved it to the other part of the lot. Gooden said the reason was so it would not be by itself!

It was nice to reacquint myself with my two-wheeled machine.

Then I went to Xtabi, and whom do I bump into but Rumpleforeskin! He has a really pimped-out room overlooking the ocean ..... that man really knows how to live!

----------


## Vince

Keep it coming gerryg!!-How long you staying on da rock?

----------


## gerryg123

I am here for three more nights, so it's winding down, and I am a bit sad ..... I always do the math in my head to figure out how many days I have left -- I know it's a bummer, and I can't help myself!

So I chilled a bit with Brasi and our new friend Andy at Sunset on the Cliffs, then headed for a quick little nap, anticipating another wild, hedonistic evening at The Jungle. 

_Welcome to the Jungle, we got fun and games. We got everything you want ...._

Just had a nice bowl of pumpkin soup along with leftover crap cake .... ya mon.

----------


## Manda81

> Just had a nice bowl of pumpkin soup along with leftover *crap cake* .... ya mon.


 :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

Spent part of the afternoon at Seastar Inn with Jodie, drinking pina coladas and eating french fries and swimming in the pool. It was nice, and there are some really cool, down to earth yardies at Seastar Inn -- lots of laughter and splashing around and music and ganja smoke.

I wanted a little time to myself. I headed to Xtabi, rolled one up, ordered a nice coffee with tons of cream and tons of sugar. I flung my raft over the Cliff, then jumped in behind it. The water was very calm and Sunset was coming -- rare for Negril, where it often kicks up during the late afternoon ..... I took a little Gerry G-style video (me talking and slowly spinning to see a 360 angle) with the usual ya-mon commentary. I'll post the videos when I get a chance .....

I leave in three days, and I will be ready. I miss my daughters ......

----------


## marley9808

> ..... I took a little Gerry G-style video (me talking and slowly spinning to see a 360 angle) with the usual ya-mon commentary. I'll post the videos when I get a chance .....
> 
> .


Ha! I remember those! Ya Mon!

----------


## Brian

Great report, Gerry. Enjoy your time remaining and don't worry be happy! Make those memories that will keep you going until your next reach!

----------


## Marko

> Wash it down with some tea from Tedd's....


lawd of mercy......Special Cake and Mushroom Tea......you trying to kill the guy.......lol

glad you enjoying the Cliffs Gerry.........Bentley is quite the character.........
please tell Bentley mi(Mark) soon come........Saturday the 21st

you still have a fun 3 days in front of you........
Enjoy!!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

I was craving jerk chicken, so I went to Debars and had my usual $8 plate with bread, plus a water, plus an extra 200 j for Eddie or whomever is working the grill ..... That place rocks. ..... I took a ride all the up to Bantons to hang with Keith -- but the fool was not home, lol --- so i guided my way back down to Seastar Inn. There, I sat at the bar doing some work over the Net, then I rolled up yet another large spliff and smoked up, knowing I was coming back to the room to take a nap.

My cabbie Shane just called. He's picking me up at 11 p.m. He's also looking for Brasi, whom I assume is coming with us tonight to the Jungle, though it's not 100 percent. Shane loves Brasi -- he's a big spender, a big tipper, and he rarely bargains!

----------


## gerryg123

Oh BTW Marko, Bentley thinks very highly of you .... He says he is going to kick you down because Brasi and I have spent like 300 dollars with the guy already, and I had told him you re my friend. Ya mon.

----------


## justchuck

Thanks for the updates of your adventures,  I know the feeling well of those last three days, on one hand you just want to stay forever but on the other hand you kinda feel satiated and ready to go!  And you gotta go home so you can ready to go again.

----------


## JitterBug

hi gerry
as i was coming in from my scenic drive from little bay through west end, i spotted you on your scooter trying to buy fish that was still moving on the string . . . next time, you were sitting on a wall with a young lady drinking a beer . . .  loooks like you are having a great time!

----------


## Marko

> Oh BTW Marko, Bentley thinks very highly of you .... He says he is going to kick you down because Brasi and I have spent like 300 dollars with the guy already, and I had told him you re my friend. Ya mon.


you guys are spoiling Bentley......lol.......him would give you the shirt off his back if you let him........
Bentley and his family are great people...they were born and raised on dat Ella Drive/Pee Wee Lane
lookie forward to meet this Andy guy....sounds like a good guy...probably already know him...dunno

Enjoy!

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## poolguywindsor

After ten days on a solo trip I get the same way, would love to stay, but miss the kids back home.

----------


## Maryann

I'm the same way.  After about a week to 10 days, I really start missing the kids, and when my kids are along, we start missing our dogs.  Lol!  Someday, though, when the kids are older and the dogs are gone, I plan on spending a couple months there at a time, like some of you lucky people.

----------


## Vince

We always take our kids,this last reach was 10 days and we did not want to leave.Learned alot on this last longer stay.

----------


## Homebrewer

The title of this thread led me to expect more, gerry - this trip report is too PG compared to your last reach LOL

----------


## gerryg123

Well, last night at the Jungle was pretty wild. I drank quite a few rum punches, and my last memory is buying drinks for a bunch of happy locals!

----------


## OUV11112

Thursday at 12.45 - Did not eat the cake after all. I am getting *tired* of pot.
Thursday at 6.47  I headed to Xtabi, rolled one up
Thursday 7.20 - then I rolled up yet another large spliff and smoked up.

Great reports Gerry, I would hate to see what happens when you are not *tired* of it  :Smile:  :Smile: 
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## gerryg123

Well, I made it to the late afternoon ......

----------


## brasi

Last nite: perhaps, for me, through my eyes, was my most debaucherous night ever in Negril.

I can't write it but holy cow Gerry.

----------


## irieworld

hmmm, any witnesses to come forth?

----------


## gerryg123

I called Shane at 7 last night, said to pick me up at Seastar Inn at 11 p.m. -- a perfect window for a four-hour nap before setting the evening on fire at The Jungle ....

His call woke me up, he was outside. I took a few minutes, got myself together, and off we went.

We picked up Brasi, so it was the three of us .... the three of us have spent a good part of the week together, actually, so we're almost like a posse.

Surprisingly, Shane said he wanted to go in, too, paid his own admission and everything. I thought cabbies got in free, no?

There was a big line in front. Ever the bashful one, Brasi at first said the line was too long and he did not want to go! Then, they hassled him about wearing a baseball cap -- he is somewhat of a gangsta -- but, alas, we all made it in.

Then the rum punches started. This was one of the few nights in which I did not have to worry about the motor scooter, so off I went. .....

----------


## gerryg123

I had a lot of rum punches, and wow they all tasted so good. 

The local girls were all over me -- but I doubt it had anything to do with the fact I'm so handsome, lol. I played along, bought a few rounds for most who asked me (for youngsters that seemed so well[nourished and fit, they sure were thirsty) .....

----------


## gerryg123

The last time I had gone to The Jungle was six months ago, and I had been with Nicky, a beautiful local girl with whom I had spent most the week back then. Nicky was not around, but I did run into one of her friends who remembered me. 

The friend hugged me hello, then seductively whispered something in my ear that sounded like she was more than willing to trespass her friendship with Nicky, lol ......

----------


## poolguywindsor

Feel like I am right there with you,lol

----------


## gerryg123

I would say I bought about 30 cocktails over a three-hour period, ten for myself n about 20 for the girls, Shane and Brasi, who might have covered a round or two himself -- it's all a bit fuzzy.

I had some fun grinding n dancing with some of the pretty girls, nothing too untoward. 

We had a little after-party as the morning went on. I won't go into details, but think 1970s-era STUDIO 54 in New York City -- the lucky ones made it past the velvet rope that night .....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics from The Jungle .....




Here are some other shots .....

From top to bottom:

Jerk chicken guy on the Roundabout -- he was great. Over 11 days, I must have eaten Jerk chicken at least 20 times!

BNEWB and Brasi -- Early in the bar crawl before the details get fuzzy

Gerry G and Brasi -- Just as a fellow boardie suggested on my last report, we got along great and will be friends forever!

Jodie and Brasi -- Brasi, a pillar of character, says she is a nice lady, and that's good enough for me!

One of many friendly Negril bartenders (I think it was at a new place called Swordfish, and he says he wants to be in report) who served me either a beer, dirty banana, daiquiri, hummingbird, purple reign, etc.

----------


## Maryann

Aww... Great photos!

----------


## TiCtOc

Glad to hear you are having the time of your life gerry again, I have used your name in my report that i have not posted yet, and i am not asking permission to call u out i am just gonna be plain ol rude and nasty because the cold is making me mad lol.I said in my report that you get a fail for failing to locate me and pick me up on your motorbike for the yellowman and popcaan show lolol..Keep up the fun travels and if you see any haterade dash it weh

----------


## Cali

Great photos Gerry, thanks for sharing them.  Glad you're having a good time.

----------


## gerryg123

I knew I could not overdo too much because I had a bit of work I had to do on Friday morning, some stuff that I could handle by having a cell plus the Net -- actually, does it really matter anymore where we're at???

These past two days, I've pretty much focused on swimmin, smokin, snorklin, supperin', etc .....

----------


## gerryg123

I decided I needed to find the real Negril, the real peeps ..... I met Tyon from Tyon's chicken, a big, friendly local who is recovering from a leg injury. He says he wants to be in my report .....

He has a great little business going, cooking chicken and serving drinks, and also sporting a pool table ..... His leg still looks a bit swollen and bandaged up, but he says he is going to be OK, so that's good. He is keeping a positive attitude, greeting all his friends and customers .....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics .....

From top to bottom:

Jodie and I having a little drinky .....

Out of Town pastry guy -- he says he wants to be in the report .....

Rob and Lisa BNEWB -- Negril royalty .....

Jerk Chicken guy --- his sauce is like the nectar of the gods!

----------


## Delta

> The title of this thread led me to expect more, gerry - this trip report is too PG compared to your last reach LOL


This is a bit tame compared to last time.  However considering all the commentary he received, i would have low-rated my report as well!  All the commentary is why if I ever do a report it will only talk about the food I ate! LOL

----------


## gerryg123

I was up with the sun Saturday morning, gone with the wind. Headed to Xtabi. I was all by myself in a great big ocean. It gave me some time to think, some time to reflect, some time to figure out what I really want in the world.

----------


## marley9808

> Here are some more pics .....
> 
> Rob and Lisa BNEWB -- Negril royalty .....



Wait a minute! Wait a minute!
Did Rob and Lisa say that they wanted to be in the report?!?!?!!?

LOL, only kidding....carry on  :Smile:

----------


## Delta

Good one Marley LOL

----------


## Patty Sather

[QUOTE=marley9808;28079]Wait a minute! Wait a minute!
Did Rob and Lisa say that they wanted to be in the report?!?!?!!?

God I love your humor  :Cool:

----------


## marley9808

Lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

You're not going to believe what happened to me on Saturday night .....

----------


## Patty Sather

You took your xtabi photo shoot with Brasi????  :EEK!:

----------


## gerryg123

worse ..... about to rush onto connecting flight in Dallas ... stay rtuned.

----------


## Schuttzie

> I was up with the sun Saturday morning, gone with the wind. Headed to Xtabi. I was all by myself in a great big ocean. It gave me some time to think, some time to reflect, some time to figure out what I really want in the world.


Sounds great Gerry.....we all need to stop and reflect on ourselves and our lives to better them.  Bless!

----------


## gerryg123

Saturday started off good enough. I Met Rum at Xtabi and had a nice breakfast -- callahoo omelette, dumplings, some other Jamaica-type stuff. And of course a nice cup of coffee, as Xtabi has great coffee.

Unfortunately, the news was then broken to me that my raft had blown into the ocean and floated away with reports that is was rolling up on the beaches of Cuba. But I was OK with that. I budget for several rafts, it's all part of the deal.

----------


## gerryg123

The day continued to go well for a bit .....

I motored down to Bar B Barn, my home away from home on the beach in several past reaches. It's like returning home from the army, everyone was there to greet me, except for the security guard, Michael, who has treated me well in the past but I heard was working nights now ......

I wanted to float on the ocean at seven mile anyway, so I visited that little store in the front run by the nice Mideastern lady (Sonia????), bought my raft. The new guard, a younger guy, offered to have it blown up for me, so I said ya mon I will tip you 500j but please watch it until tomorrow, too, for my exclusive use, and then you take full possession of it and use it to your best advantage -- to sell, to give away, whatever. He said ya mon, all good.

----------


## gerryg123

The worst was yet to come .....

In the meantime, some pics ....

From top to bottom:

-- A nice local girl at 3 Dives

-- Fried chicken plate at Seastar Inn

-- Francine and Chris (he is the one on the right, lol) at Seastar bar

-- the evil Gasford of gas bikes

-- Nice jerk chicken plate .....

-- In a good mood at Sunset on the Cliffs hotel

-- Massive platter of spaghetti n meatballs at Bentleys

-- Platter getting smaller ....

----------


## Vince

:Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

Later in the day, I found myself with Brasi and a friend at Sunset on the Cliffs. We shared a pitcher of Dirty Bananas, then I headed to Banton's to make sure we were all set for a big lobster dinner later that night ....

That's when it happened: As I crossed onto PeeWee Lane, an oncoming cab was coming, so I had to rush, and as I crossed, I had to break real fast -- but I lost my concentration and hit the gas instead of the break, losing control of the motor bike and CRASHING .... The bike went one way, and I went another. My heart was beating fast cause I knew GAS had a credit-card imprint, so I did not feel the pain.

But then I looked down at my leg and saw the blood .....

----------


## cinnni

:EEK!:

----------


## Patricia

Holy cow, that's ALOT of meatballs  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

ya Bentley does not mess around .....

----------


## meinvancouver

> But then I looked down at my leg and saw the blood .....


Ouch that gonna leave a mark!!

----------


## gerryg123

Ya, it looked pretty bad, but I was still less concerned about losing some skin on my leg than losing my precious fun tokens ..... There were several locals teenagers thoroughly entertained by the proceedings. They helped me up, helped lift the bike up (it had been brand new and now it was all scratched up -- me, not the bike, lol), and I BEGGED the youngsters to "shhhhh" and don't say anything, cause the scooter place was right down the road ..... But the good news was I was ALIVE .....

----------


## rastagal

What a bummer. About the accident not about you being alive of course  :Wink:

----------


## gerryg123

So I was pretty much in panic mode at this point.

I limped back on the scooter, powered my way up the hill to Bentley. He helped clean up the wound and tried to make me feel better .....

----------


## Brian

No worries about the bike, dude. The bike can be replaced. You can't!

----------


## Vince

Glad you ok :Big Grin:

----------


## justchuck

Ouch!  I've rented a scooter a number of times but now you got me thinking.  So how bad is the injuries, both you and the bike?

----------


## Sheba

Poor Ting.
Hope it don't cost you too much pain and money
B

----------


## sandman66

Alcohol and scooters are not a good mix. Not insinuating you were drunk but it doesn't take much booze to affect bike operating abilities. And yes, I am speaking from experience (at home with my dual purpose). Seeing as you were able to walk away (ride), could have been much worse.
So why are you calling Gasford "evil"? I have had no issues renting from him, have found him to be a man of his word.

----------


## Marko

glad Bentley was able to patch you up and take care of you...........
and you aren't the first person that has happened to......or the last........

back in 96 I had brought down two newbies and wi decided to rent some scooters.........
well be rented dem high powered 150cc Scooters which was a mistake...........
mi was use to the 80cc Scooters with the bigger tires.......
so one newbie got on his Scooter for the first time and mistakenly opened the throttle full blast..........
well he took off like a rocket and blasted right thru a white picket fence..........
all the neighbors came out to see what happened........mi thought mi newbie friend was dead..........
but some Jamaicans lifted him up and him was okay with some cuts and big bruises........
a very nice Jamaican lady nursed him back to health for the rest of the trip.........lol
him was saying _what accident_ by the time wi got back on da plane........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## irieworld

ouch--scary when things go awry on a bike--so little between you and the pavement! And in Negril I am always on edge on the roads, whether walking, riding in a taxi or riding a motorcycle. I rode a Honda 350 XL for years in Northern California and never felt so much on guard as when in Negril. I rented aHonda 250 when there a couple of trips back after not having ridden for decades and it was really a trip. Between the challenge of it being really hard to kick start and the opposite side of the road driving along with crazy Jamaican driving I am thinking route taxis might be the way to go. Either way, vigilance is key. Glad you walked away from dumping it, that is the most important thing.

----------


## irieworld

Went on a road trip to roaring river for a good swim one day (photo is bike parked near river). The helmet they gave me was ridiculous, it was too big and not snug but better than nothing I guess. (It is that little black thing on the back of the bike) I used to be into good gear, since my ex boyfriend was a motocross rider he made sure I got the best protective gear.

Thankfully I never dumped the bike in Negril--even though I did break an old rule and did ride in shorts. I never put one scratch on the bike--but they tried to charge me for some invisible scratch which I totally refuted. Make sure you document any existing damage when you rent!

----------


## squarestatejeff

It was nice meeting you on the pub crawl - we also had a blast (at least the parts we remember!)

Hope all ended up OK with the scooter!

----------


## gerryg123

Well, my injuries were not as bad as I thought. I was actually fine, just scratched up. But I was VERY concerned about the bike, cause GAS has a reputation of trying to gouge you for extra money, and I knew this one was going to be a doozy.

Shaken but not stirred (I did only have one drink, but you're right, it did affect me), and I scooted back to Chris for some advice on what to do.

Chris looked at it and, having had lots of experience with Gas, knew that Gas would try to charge me the max including new parts -- perhaps as much as 500 dollars. I asked Chris is his maintenance guy, Marcus, could fix it, and Chris said yes. They tried to touch it up, but it was not perfect enough, so we decided that the next morning we would fix it with his body guy for 100 bucks or so, and take our chances.

----------


## Crusher

Gerry I have really enjoyed your writing over the last few days. I too had an unfortunate ending to my Negril adventure last year. I stepped in a stupid pot hole and busted the bone in my knee in three places. That was a pain. Glad to hear you didn't suffer from something as serious as that.

----------


## gerryg123

I figured I would rather have Chris' friends make the money instead of Gas, who had reneged on an original agreement about the cost of the rental and had already charged me more than he had agreed to in writing.

But we were fighting the clock cause this was Saturday night, and I was leaving Sunday to be picked up at noon.

----------


## gerryg123

Meanwhile, the night was still young. I wanted to go all out on my last evening in Negril, right?

I was set to meet Brasi at Bentley's, though I was late cause of all the drama. Bentley made a HUGE lobster dinner for me -- the best 30 dollars I spent all week.

I sat with him and Andy, who always is with Bentley, and together we schemed about whether we could pull one over on Gas, though at the same time doing the right thing cause the bike would be perfect in the end.

Andy figured one of those teens would tell Gas -- word spreads fast in Negril. I knew that would be bad, and I was hoping no one would say anything to him.

----------


## gerryg123

On the way back up the hill, I met Brasi at Cal Jam, a little live-music bar near Seastar Inn. There I met the guy a runs it, a reggae artist named "Crazy," and we hung for a bit.

By this time, Brasi had a scooter, too, so we followed each other to Seastar to check out the Saturday night party. Brasi had to make it an early night, so he headed back to Sunset on the Cliffs. I hung with the yardies, then went to see John Holt at Roots (it was kind of dead, and by midnight Holt still had not shown up yet), so eventually I made it back to Seastar Inn and had drinks at the bar with Chris. He said I was doing the right thing by having his guys fix the bike.

It's been 20 years since Chris arrived in Negril, met Francine, and opened Seastar Inn. The best thing about it is they're still madly in love. They were flirting and kissing, and I heard Chris whisper into her ear: "You were hottest girl up there on stage tonight, baby."

She smiled and quickly replied: "No I was not!"

Then they hugged and kissed again.

Chris implored me to come back soon, and I promised I would. Indeed, he is a great host.

I smoked up, having decided to ignore the Jenny's cake still in my fridge, and fell into a deep, peaceful sleep -- noteworthy considering the events of the past hours.

----------


## gerryg123

In the meantime, some more pics:

TOP TO BOTTOM:

Andy holds up the puffer fish I speared ....

Action shot: Lobster dinner at Bentleys ....

Folks enjoying the day at Xtabi ....

Some kids posing near Wise Choice store ....

Yet another drink at the bar .....

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh no! So sorry about your accident but glad you are ok

----------


## brasi

...nevermind...

----------


## gerryg123

I woke up early Sunday, knowing I had a lot to do.

First, I had to enjoy my last bit of Negril, so I followed my usual last-day tradition of heading to Westender Inn, chilling there, thinking about my Life.

There's a lot I want to accomplish this coming year, a lot of plans to make, a lot of things I need to do to get to where I want to be. I am always trying to improve in all areas of my life -- mind, body and soul.

I want to get healthier, cut down on some bad habits. I want to be the greatest possible dad I can be. I want to be a great employee, better than I was last year, while also continuing law school (without telling my employer still) -- I am a very busy guy!

I also want to treat peeps with love and respect. I want people to be happier when I enter a room. I want my life to mean something, and I want to help others.

Also, I want to have a sheet-load of fun. That will NEVER change. Laughter will always be the most important thing in my life .....

Meanwhile, the damn scooter .....

----------


## gerryg123

The clock was ticking. I followed Marcus to a body shop guy in Redground, negotiated a price of 7000J to fix the scooter perfect, plus I gave Marcus 2500j for handling everything. So I was in for a bit over 100 dollars USD, but that's still better than $500 .....

While the scooter was being fixed, Marcus dropped me off at BB Barn with plans to pick me back up again at 10 a.m. .... CLives was picking me up at noon, and I still had not packed.

----------


## Homebrewer

hope the scooter thing worked out well for you gerry - any pics of the damage to it?

----------


## Seveen

okay you got my tension building here . . .

----------


## gerryg123

At Bar B Barn, the new security guard has my float (of course), and I ordered dumplings with butter -- some pure carbs to get me through a day that would not find me back home in bed in Los Angeles until 2 a.m. (5 a.m. Negril time) .... 

The ocean was nice. I love just floating out there. I hung a bit with Ann, who has been selling necklaces and other stuff on the beach, in the same spot, for 30 years. We've had many long conversations through the years, as I am a BB Barn regular.

I was trying as best I could to relax, but I knew a storm was brewin. Gas had already tried to chase me down at Sunset on the Cliffs two nights prior (he always storms customers' hotels the night before the scooter is due), though I had switched to Seastar Inn and could not remember if I had told him so .... But I always beeped and waved every day to him, sometimes a couple of times a day, so we were all good ....

Until I smashed it, of course. Now I had fixed it but was not sure what would happen ....

Tick Tick Tick .....

----------


## justchuck

Great cliffhanger, you got us all waiting . . .

Tick  Tick  Tick . . .

----------


## gerryg123

We picked up the scooter. It looked perfect. Brand new. Maybe I could pull this off. I pulled my shorts down low, hoping to cover up the scratches on my leg, and off we went to GAS .....

----------


## CarrieBean

Saw you go by the other day onthe scooter on the west end rd.  Hope all went well with Gas.

----------


## booger

Hey Gerry,
Killer trip so far.... Nice to see the So Cal representation....... Look forward to hanging out in April...

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Good goals, Gerry...The universal cipher will be with ya!

----------


## gerryg123

Well, just as I had feared, one of those kids told GAS what happened, so we was waiting for me with his arms sternly crossed (if he had two, that is) ... First he said the key chain was broken (bad sign) and it would cost 150j just for that. Then he went straight to the previously-damaged area, and said: "This has been sprayed!"

I guess honesty was the best policy at this point. I admitted, yes, I did damage the scooter and fixed it up. "I thought you would appreciate it. Look how nice it looks," I said.

He said I would have to pay for it anyway, 300 dollars.

I said that was not fair, that I had done the right thing.

He also said he had friends in Los Angeles that could hurt me -- which I did not take seriously but still was a bit out of line ....

It went to 200, then 100. At the last moment, I suggested 50, and we had a deal. I was filming the damage, and him, on my video camera, to give me some advantage .... If a cop came, I think the cop would have sided with ME not him, cause the scooter was perfect.

He never did ask if I was OK .....

----------


## brasi

Gas can go %$^&%$ himself. Really. Use Tyke's Bikes. Just down the road from Seastar on that corner.  1-876-957-0388.

I returned my scooter to Tyke with a slightly dented fender and a cracked handle grip. $30 US for a one day rental.

I pointed out the damage, and he said "No big deal, just give me $50." I asked if he would take $20 US and he smiled and said yes, I can just bend it out later today, and as long as I promised to rent from him next time, no problem, $20 was ok. 

These little dents and nicks make no impact on the ride, and although tourists should take responsibility for fixing them, the outlandish attempts and threats by Gas are no more than extortion...

Sad but true. Don't give him your money again. I usually keep my mouth shut but you are the third or forth person JUST ON THIS PAST TRIP that have complained about him. 

Meanwhile, Tyke is straight as an arrow...deal with businesses that are fair and reasonable.

----------


## Marko

okay........you guys convinced mi to stick with the $100J Route Taxis next week..........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

-- Jodie enjoys a dirty banana at Xtabi

-- Fish n lobster cooking at Booby Cay island

-- Hangin w Jodie at Whistling Bird

-- Hangin w Jodie at sunset at Xtabi

-- Nice ocean on snorkel trip

-- Chillin on the cliffs at SUnset

-- Omar the bartender at Xtabi

-- Nice lady bartender at Sir Lookout

-- Tall bartender at Swordfish bar

-- Famous Vincent: "Ya mon, I got a big one, Gerry!"

----------


## suzengrace

When someone makes a threat-Thats it-end of story-never dealing with them again..I always rent from Bantons up on West End...nice guy-fair deals...

----------


## jefmaka

Do you mean the Banton who has the little bar far west end?

----------


## gerryg123

I think Banton is being confused for someone else .... There's Banmark, tho ....

----------


## gerryg123

I guess I look back now and the whole thing is pretty funny. I took such good care of that scooter until, sure enough, I messed up on the final night .... 

After this was all settled, I looked at my watch. It was close to 11 a.m., -- at noon I was being picked up from Seastar Inn -- and I still had not packed a thing. Plus I still needed one more big meal and a swim, right???

----------


## gerryg123

So of course I did what we all do in this situation -- took a quick inventory of the ganja, figuring out how much I could finish and how much I had to give away ....

----------


## brasi

LOL. I COULD post that notorious pic of you and the bale of hay.

----------


## Clarity

Notorious pic of GerryG123 and a bale of Hay? What?! lol
Bring it, Brasi!
haha! :Big Grin: 

Enjoying your trip report and pics, Gerry
I'm sorry to hear about what happened with the bike, but I'm really glad you're alright
Keep it coming!

----------


## gerryg123

Rob says no hay pics this thread ..... Clarity had an exclusive that I was OK from the bike wreck, having checked in briefly during the web cast from Seastar Inn ....

----------


## gerryg123

You know how there's always one yardie, one fellow hotel guest, that you relate to and befriend? For me, that was Jaba, a new friend from Philly who has quite an amazing story to tell about his life -- the incredible ups and downs that have seen him go from heaven to hell while somehow remaining alive through the whole thing -- and who was my next-door neighbor at Seastar Inn.

Let's just say we have a lot in common. I ate my last plate, hung with him, smoked up together, then I took a nice swim before rushing up to pack my stuff, just in time for my ride home .....

----------


## gerryg123

I had no idea what my final bill was going to be. At Seastar, they take notes but don't ask you to sign anything -- no credit card imprint, no nothing this time, that's how much they trust me (crazy but true) .....

Anyway, I do have a number in my head, so just for fun I take a guess: "It's 602 dollars and 14 cents, right?" ....

The lady thought she would have some fun with me .... "No, Gerry, it's 1,100 dollars!"

"Oh sheeet .... OK, I guess I spent more than I thought ... "

"Ha, ha, just kidding, it's 517 dollars!"

Such a deal!!!!!

I was not quite though with Negril, though ....

----------


## rastagal

What's up with these scattered bits and pieces!  I have to check back here a zillion times to get the whole story..you're killing me man!  :Smile:

----------


## Sam I Am

Rastagal... I think maybe Gerry is slowing down his story telling in order to increase the number of views on his thread.   :Smile:

----------


## suzengrace

Yep..I meant Banmark....

----------


## jasperpso

> Yep..I meant Banmark....


i like banmark - but they WILL NOT fudge on the credit card deposit.. so know that going in

----------


## Summer

Gerry luv luv your report^^^^^^^  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Your report makes me feel as if I was right there. I spent four days in Montego Bay, was nice and restful but did not do much as the time span.

----------


## gerryg123

> Rastagal... I think maybe Gerry is slowing down his story telling in order to increase the number of views on his thread.


No no. Like fine caviar, best not to spread too thin .... lol

----------


## justchuck

When I stayed at Seastar it was the same thing, just pay when you leave and it seemed very reasonable.

----------


## gerryg123

Packing up is not an easy procedure. I went through every garment, every nook and cranny, every little area of everything, to decontaminate .... Did NOT want to deal with any drug-sniffing dogs or explanations as to why there remains a big spliff in the pocket of my a shirt in my luggage ....

I had five spliffs left, and I hoped that would last me for the ride to the airport -- if we were allowed to smoke in the van and if there were no old-folk fellow passengers that did not want to deal with the smoke.

----------


## Kahuna3

> Rastagal... I think maybe Gerry is slowing down his story telling in order to increase the number of views on his thread.


Yes:
- duplicate posts
- little dribs and drabs
-"stay tuned" teasers
- draaaggging out a story
- etc, etc, etc = pimping your thread

Gerry - it's not about the count - it's the story. 
Wrap it up Dude!

----------


## vdollsgran

how do i find the first Trail of Ashes Tour posts, I'd love to see your pics?

----------


## vdollsgran

How do I find the first Trail of Ashes Tour postings. I'd like to see those pics as well as read the tales of your adventure?

----------


## gerryg123

It's sort of a toss-up. You never know what a Negril cabbie is going to do -- will he let you smoke in cab, will he be willing stop for a smoke break, and, most important, will the other passengers, in a rush to airport, insist on no stopping? 

The whole thing can be traumatic.

We were set to make one stop to pick up some fellow tourists from White Sands. I smoked one on the way, just in case, then another at White Sands as they sorted out the luggage. ....

----------


## gerryg123

> How do I find the first Trail of Ashes Tour postings. I'd like to see those pics as well as read the tales of your adventure?


Here is the previous report: 

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ng-a-GOOD-time!

----------


## Kahuna3

. . . .  and then . . .

----------


## gerryg123

It turned out, it was a nice family from Charlotte that came along with us to the airport -- an adult couple and their mother. They LOVED to smoke ganja, so it was a party to Montego Bay.

Just as I got to the airport, I checked one more time, and I found a little spliff roach in one of the little compartments in my carry-on bag. Sheesh. Just in time.

I checked in, and I still had a few minutes for a last meal. I went to Margaritaville at the airport, had one last plate of Jerk chicken -- it was good, too. But not as good as the road-side stands ..... I will see those stands in my sleep for many nights to come .....

Coming soon: Final reflections of Negril .... PLUS a few stories, observations and details and details that I left out.

PLus more pics and VIDEOS VIDEOS VIDEOS!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

OK, here is a little video of enjoying Jerk Chicken at Whistling Bird ....

----------


## gerryg123

And here is a little video of SUNSET ON THE CLIFFS .... nice patio dining area, just after breakfast on my last day before checking into Seastar Inn .... fourth day overall, and you can tell I am in the spirit of Negril with my ya-mon commentary ....

----------


## gerryg123

There are a few things I left out ....

One was a visit to Oasis .... All these years, I had drove by that Oasis sign pointing up a hill on a small street, probably drove by it a hundred times, but never made the turn .... It was 10 p.m. one night, on the way back to Seastar Inn, and I thought I would check it out.

The turn is one of the few corners on the west end road where there is really nothing there, so when you make the turn and head up the hill away from the Cliffs, it's really quiet and really dark. 

I mean, AMAZINGLY quiet .... You can hear your every breath and practically see your every thought at night against the starry sky .....

If you really, really really want to "get away from it all," this is the place. By 10 or 1030, the whole place had shut down, including the bar ... I rolled one up there with the security guard, a young guy, and it was just me and him ... There were a few cars in the parking lot, and he said some of the rooms were occupied, but wow that place was dark. Just the gleep gleep gleep in the trees .....

I liked it. Don't know if I could handle it for  more than a few days or so, as I'm fond of companionship .... but the pool did look NICE ....

----------


## gerryg123

And here is a little spear fishing video .....

----------


## Marko

> One was a visit to Oasis .... All these years, I had drove by that Oasis sign pointing up a hill on a small street, probably drove by it a hundred times, but never made the turn .... It was 10 p.m. one night, on the way back to Seastar Inn, and I thought I would check it out.
> 
>  it's really quiet and really dark.


stayed there when it was Thrills and mi kinda liked the place......nice vibe
it is secluded and a great getaway place if you tired of the rat race or hanging with a lot of tourist.....
of course if you afraid of da dark.........
you don't want Oasis as the lane gets pitch black.........
and the place is kinda dimly lit at night........great for privacy.......
bad if you like to mingle a lot........
the pool is excellent here..........and the rooms are clean and fine.........
plus they have tennis courts!
SeaStar tells a lot of people to go here when they are all booked up.......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

When we went spearfishing, the ocean was about as calm as I've ever seen in Negril .... It was like an aquarium ..... On the way back, the fishing poles came out, and Vincent caught a big one -- with a little twist at the end ... Here is some video:

----------


## gerryg123

A few more pics ....

FROM TOP TO BOTTOM: 

Dr. Grant gets ready to give me a shot ...

Sunset at Xtabi ...

Snorkeling trip on the boat ....

Cooking at Booby Cay ...

Wasted at the The Jungle ....

Cruisin' in a boat w Jodie ....

Yet ANOTHER plate of Jerk Chicken ....

Stawberry Daiquiri minus one big sip ....

Me and my yardie friend, Jaba (great guy) ....

----------


## justchuck

I enjoy reading of your adventures, but I gotta say you seem to do more in a day than I manage to do in a week.  Somehow the sand gravity always gets in the way.

----------


## gerryg123

Some more video:

TOP TO BOTTOM:

-- Enjoying the sunset at Xtabi on the cliffs ....

-- The Westender Inn rock pool on my last day ....

----------


## gerryg123

More spearfishing video ....

----------


## tfw73

Loved the trip report!  It makes me even more jealous!  I can't wait to return...

----------


## gerryg123

And, I think you will like this one: Here's a video on the last day of Gas and I arguing/negotiating about a scratch (no longer visible) on the scooter. At this point in the video, I have him down to 200 dollars .....

----------


## Lax1724

You're lucky he didn't charge you an arm and a leg.

----------


## brasi

ooooooooooooooooooh snap

----------


## gerryg123

A few last thoughts:

I've been home for nine days -- nearly as long as I was in Negril this latest reach -- and I already miss it. 

I enjoy a little MORE about Negril every time I visit .... First I was so satisfied just to chill in the ocean. Then I discovered off-resort little food stands and restaurants .... Then the locals themselves, then the boardies .... It's getting to be a more COMPLETE experience every time ....

This was the first time, ever, I did the whole trip on the Cliffs, none of the nights on the beach. I rather liked it that way. I love the ocean, and it's kind of nice not dealing with the sand. I visited the beach, a lot, but decided seven-mile is a nice place to visit but i wouldnt want to live there -- all within the context of a short vacation, of course. 

I had zero problems with all the hagglers and beggars, but there are more of them than ever, and they're getting YOUNGER. I do not like the mentality of teaching the really young ones to beg. I know it's a different culture, I know it's not my place to say, but there is something about that rubs me the wrong way, and I wanted to put it out there. Ten-year-olds begging in front of their parents is uncool.

That said, I LOVE surprising locals with little gifts. Something I left out of the report: There was a young boy at Debars, kicking around a tin can, over and over and over again. The youngster was obviously a budding soccer player. Instead of giving the kid some money, or tracking down who his dad was -- I assume he is a relative or cousin or a nearby neighbor of Eddie -- I went to Sunshine Plaza one afternoon and bought him a little soccer ball. It was roughly the same price as a nice chicken lunch with a water plus tip, and the look on the kid's face when I gave him the soccer ball, it was worth it a hundred times over.

I love seeing the same locals over and over again. I like seeing Ann on the beach. I know she will be there, selling her wares, on the beach near Bar B Barn the next time I visit -- a month from now, a year from now, 10 years from now, i bet she will still be there. I like that a lot.

I miss saying ya mon. I miss riding my scooter down to the roundabout, pulling out 300 dollars from Scotia, and letting the wind take me. I miss stopping at two jerk stands in a row, taking the second batch to go. I miss sitting at a bar, smoking up with friends, and not feeling like a criminal. I miss floating in the ocean. I miss that a lot. 

Soon come.

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I only mention it because sometimes there's a man... I won't say a hero, 'cause, what's a hero? But sometimes, there's a man. And I'm talkin' about the Dude here. Sometimes, there's a man, well, he's the man for his time and place. He fits right in there. And that's the Dude, in Los Angeles. And even if he's a lazy man - and the Dude was most certainly that. Quite possibly the laziest in Los Angeles County, which would place him high in the runnin' for laziest worldwide. But sometimes there's a man, sometimes, there's a man. Aw. I lost my train of thought here. But... aw, hell. I've done introduced him enough. *The Stranger from the Big Lebowski*

Go get 'em Gerry!

----------


## rastagal

I love the feeling of being able to walk outside the door with a beer in my hand and not getting an open container fine...why are there so many freakin laws in this country?

----------


## booger

> I love the feeling of being able to walk outside the door with a beer in my hand and not getting an open container fine...why are there so many freakin laws in this country?


Stupid people do stupid things, grab a lawyer, sue, and now you have a new regulation, law what have you.

----------


## booger

Nice close Gerry. I look forward to your next reach and report outs.... Hopefully they are less fragmented next time....  :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Gerry. We are not the same. But somehow...we're the same. 

I guess I have re-thought a lot about the times we chilled, and maybe (and I said this to you straight up) even though we don't necessarily ride the Negril wave the same way...I respect you. I had a ton of fun chilling...late. Early. Beers at 7 am. Crazy times bro. You rubbed off on me and I feel better for it...I think...you are probably a huge part of why I lived to tell my story. ahhahahahahahahahah

Especially that damn Jungle nite when i changed from your N.com acquaintance to feeling like your bodyguard. OMG. 

And well...there are things that we just can't explain. We have that...a uncommon and incredible level of experiencing absolute debauchery. hahah. Yeh. The stories...they will remain.

You are to be admired 'cause you are always YOU. Rum-pole taught me that. In a POST.

The dude ABIDES.

Great report...see you soon, scooter!

----------


## gerryg123

It was an honor and a pleasure hangin' with you, too, Brasi. I think the funnest moments of all were chillin' with you, talkin' about our hopes and dreams. Those times are irreplaceable, my Eastern friend ....

----------


## gerryg123

A few more pics I managed to scrounge up ....

TOP TO BOTTOM:

-- On the beach with Booby Cay in background

-- View from bar at Seastar Inn

-- At Sir D Lookout

-- Chillin at Westender

-- Still chillin' at Westender 

-- At the bar (this bud's for you)

-- Chillin' with friend Crissy at Seastar Inn

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

Gerry,
Mrs. Peel came over tonight for my birthday.
We're checking your latest post (or I was) and Mrs. Peel (looking over my shoulder) says, "Who's that?  Oh, Gerry!"

Respect

----------


## Sheba

> It was an honor and a pleasure hangin' with you, too, Brasi. I think the funnest moments of all were chillin' with you, talkin' about our hopes and dreams. Those times are irreplaceable, my Eastern friend ....



No diss intended.

In Britain they would call this the start of a beautiful  Bro-mance.
Hope you guys live happily ever after.

One Love
B

----------


## gerryg123

I could not stay away from Negril. Jamaica is calling my name. I see Negril in way the wind blows through the palm fronds in Los Angeles, in the way the moon shines at night, in the way that every turn on every street reminds me of motoring along One Love Drive on my scooter.

I am coming back tonight. I am really feeling liberated. I love Jamaica so much, especially Negril, and I MUST be there. There's a special place in my heart for Negril, for the Seastar Inn, for all the magnificent snorkel spots and restaurants and -- now -- a lot of good friends, some of whom I've only met through the board. But that's all about to change.

Ya mon.

At LAX, waiting for my flight. It's going to be a good trip.

----------


## Seastar

Gerry  Henry will be at the airport to pick you up at 11.30 am.  If you get out early wait at the bar.  He will be no later than 11.45.

----------


## booger

Gerry,  I love how you travel! Look forward to meeting you Mighty Californian and all you bring. See you Thursday around 1, if you will be at the bar. Good travels.......

----------


## Clarity

Safe Travels Gerryg123!
We'll see you in Negril! :Smile:

----------


## brasi

Fly well....walk good!

----------


## N5_

Is that like a mobster-sized wad of cash in hand?

----------


## gerryg123

The trips are getting closer and closer together. Rarely do I go more than few months now before returning, but this particular reach has a special meaning: 

My life is changing in a big way. I've been in the music business in Los Angeles for 25 years, but I'm not making quite enough to secure my daughters' college future and beyond, so I have enrolled in Law school. This is my spring break, and I have a lot on my mind. Like a comfortable pillow, Rock Music has been very good to me, yet while I have helped many bands sell millions of records, a few bad breaks here and there have gotten in the way of a truly huge pay day for myself. 

It was tough going back to school, especially being among the oldest in the class, but I am hangin in there and really quite enjoy it. Meantime, I have been doing two things at once -- working full-time and going to school full-time -- plus being a divorced parent, etc. I barely have time to check negril.com 100 times a day, lol.

This time, this trip, I am REALLY going to live it up. Hold on for the ride everyone because I'm not going to censor myself this time -- though the great man himself might do so, as he probably should, lol -- so what you're going to get is another gerryg123 trip report featuring a fun-loving man with a hearty zest to pursue to the fullest ALL of Negril's fantastic pleasures.

Don't leave me now. I promise it will be worth it.

----------


## Patty Sather

Good flight Gerry........

----------


## justchuck

Enjoy your trip!

----------


## tfw73

> This time, this trip, I am REALLY going to live it up. Hold on for the ride everyone because I'm not going to censor myself this time -- though the great man himself might do so, as he probably should, lol -- so what you're going to get is another gerryg123 trip report featuring a fun-loving man with a hearty zest to pursue to the fullest ALL of Negril's fantastic pleasures.
> 
> Don't leave me now. I promise it will be worth it.


You mean you have been holding back?!?!  WTH!  LOL!

----------


## marley9808

Tfw, I was thinking the same thing, lol

Safe travels, gerryg. See you on the rock soon!

----------


## tfw73

We may have to hang with Gerry some in July, lol.

----------


## Guirigay

Safe Travels Gerry, see you soon!

----------


## gerryg123

I'm sitting at the bar at Seastar Inn, hangin with Tattoo, all checked in with my scooter parked in front -- so all is right with the world. My world anyway, I am very, very pumped about being back home.

Henry picked me up right on time, and we made a couple of stops along the way. 

I've already seen a bunch of familiar faces, and everyone at Seastar Inn is in a great mood, as usual.

I'm drinking a nice fruit punch, waiting for the Bar Crawl bus to pick me up. I think Tattoo is coming, too -- it's going to be a good day, a good week, a good vacation.

----------


## Juli

Hope to see you around. Brasi & I are gonna meet up at Roots Bamboo tonight, have you seen him yet? Patty & gang are you guys coming out              tonight?

----------


## gerryg123

Yes, I have seen Brasi. We've spent most of the day together, having a great time. We went down to digicel, so now Brasi has his own phone. We bumped into Loco from Jam Can and a few others. I'm starting to know a lot of faces!

Chris is totally in his element right now, chilling on a hammock. One of the Seastar Inn workers tried to help me fix one of the breaks on my scooter, as it does not work very well (the scooter guy told me this beforehand). But it was too hard to fix without a big hassle, so I think I might trade it in for another scooter. 

I took a late-afternoon dip in the pool, and now I am enjoying my first official cocktail -- a hummingbird -- of the trip. 

Brasi is going to Roots later. I might join him, though I am a bit played-out from being up all night on airplanes and at airports waiting for airplanes, so I will have to play that by ear.

Went to bar crawl with Tattoo, it was nice. I headed back after a couple of bars, though. Too much adrenaline for the first day. 

I have to do a bit of work tomorrow, then some ocean fun or hotel hopping, then THE JUNGLE. I'm looking forward to it.

----------


## Guirigay

good start Gerry! It's all coming together!

----------


## Juli

Gerry come out with Brasi, no need to close down the place on your first night. This is my first night out this trip. I'll be the one with short boy hair!

----------


## jar77

This is great.  Thanks.

----------


## Patty Sather

> Hope to see you around. Brasi & I are gonna meet up at Roots Bamboo tonight, have you seen him yet? Patty & gang are you guys coming out              tonight?


We are waiting to hear from someone about the time and place..juli you around?

Joe and Manda are at the Bar..ill pick them up on the way past :Big Grin:

----------


## Juli

It's9:10, getting ready now. Be at Roots about 10:30. Any word from Bras?

----------


## Manda81

I'm at the bar!!! Heads up I like straight rum .. or rum and ting .. or beer lol none of that fruity stuff or my head will feel like a balloon during our run in the morning Patty lol

----------


## gerryg123

We did spot Juli and Patty S. at Roots. They were easy to spot -- the two best-looking women in the club. Reggae was blaring, the drinks were pouring, and it was a fun club. Not too crowd, not too many hustlers. A good mix of tourists and locals.

It was me, Brasi and Tattoo (great guy, btw). Eventually, we took the party home to the Seastar Inn, and as for myself, I think I had two or three more drinks than I should have, and I crashed hard. 

The town is really quiet. Not just because the slow season has just started, but because every year it seems to get a little slower, especially on the West End, as restaurants and business continue to shut down (some for just the season), and there has been a domino effect.

But that's OK with me. The more quiet the better. It feels like the few us here have Negril all to ourselves. Ya mon.

Woke up, ready and re-charged. I have a bit of work to do, and I'm looking forward to getting it out the way.

Also, drum roll please: I am sitting at the restaurant now waiting for my first official plate of spaghetti for this reach.

Will check back soon. But before I go, I should inform all of you: If you are thinking about maybe coming the Negril, DO it. Best vacation spot in the whole world.

----------


## Patty Sather

Ahh Thank you Gerry (blushing)

----------


## drummerboy13

Gerry, I always enjoy your reports!!!  I already gave Brasi a heads up.  I was originally coming down with my girlfriend, but seeing as how we are now broken up, I am coming solo.  I look forward to meeting you and all the others at the Bellyflop contest!!!  I will be at Seasplash, starting sunday at about 2p.  Walk good man!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Ya drummerboy, you're not going to be in Kansas anymore. Here comes your technicolor vacation.

----------


## Seveen

you all make me sick - lol 

have fun!

----------


## marley9808

Seveen!!!! There is still time....quick drive to Orlando on Saturday and meet up with Raul and I.....maybe we can convince them to just let you on the plane for free! I am pretty good at convincing people to do things!

See you there?  :Smile:

----------


## drummerboy13

ROTFLMAO!!!!!  Bring it Gerry!!  These glasses I am wearing aint rose colored!!!!  Ready for technicolor!!!   :Cool:   Look forward to it mi fren!!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Drummerboy...I'm in the same boat

----------


## Juli

Thanks  :Wink:  ... nice to meet the famous Gerryg...

----------


## drummerboy13

Tizzy, Yeah I have been pretty bummed about the whole situation, but I am determined to give my "soul cup" a refill on this trip...and also to relax and have a great time!!  It's been too long since my last break!!  I look forward to meeting you!

----------


## TizzyATX

> Tizzy, Yeah I have been pretty bummed about the whole situation, but I am determined to give my "soul cup" a refill on this trip...and also to relax and have a great time!!  It's been too long since my last break!!  I look forward to meeting you!


When do you arrive? I can relate....personally got mixed feelings about it.... BUT....a SOLO trip to Negril may be better than the alternative mi thinks after much consideration.   You on the cliffs or the beach?  Trying to round up other solo peeps before go-time.  I'll be at catcha and will be checkin into the "check in" thread once i get JA cell...

----------


## gerryg123

Well, I guess I overdid it 'cause Rob says I have to tone things down, so I need to backtrack and put up some new stuff that covers us through at least yesterday .... Stand by ....

----------


## Vince

Keep it up gerryg!!!

----------


## Rob

> Well, I guess I overdid it 'cause Rob says I have to tone things down, so I need to backtrack and put up some new stuff that covers us through at least yesterday .... Stand by ....


Gerry,

I did not ask you to "tone it down". I asked you to use your head. You were mentioning other people by their real names, and implicating them in your illegal activities.

How hard is it to understand that no one should do that? 

If you want to get yourself into trouble, please go right ahead. But do not drag others into your trouble.

So once again, please use your head...

----------


## drummerboy13

Oh Wow, Tizzy!!  You even booked Catcha for the romance factor....at least you have a sweet place to stay!!!!  And, I am 100% in agreement, it is better this way.  This trip was a sign for me that what happened needed to happen.  I can't wait to be in my favorite place on earth and to make some new friends!  I will be at seaspash sunday afternoon.  My flight lands at MBJ at 11:44am.  WOOOOHOOOO!!!

----------


## gerryg123

OK, let's roll back the clock:

I woke up Thursday morning on a mission to find Jodie, my Negril girlfriend whom I've know for about two years over three reach or so. She has no email nor a cell, so my only option to come calling, as she lives across from Sir D Lookout just up the road from Seastar Inn.

Alas, Jodie was not there, having moved to Red Ground. Her landlord, Calvin, said he knows where she lives and could guide me to her -- he's a nice guy.

Haven't broken a single law all day. Stay tuned ....

----------


## TizzyATX

> Haven't broken a single law all day. Stay tuned ....


How have you managed?

Drummerboy...I'm thinking about grabbing a room at Seasplash Sun night just to have some beach time and check it out for future, lol....so hopeuflly I see you there!

----------


## gerryg123

I went to Banton's because I knew he would be able to get in touch with Jodie because she used to work there. It was nice to see Banton again, he is a nice guy, runs a cool little bar up past Moondance Cliffs. I headed to Westender, enjoyed the rock pool .... Great feeling being in that rock pool. I have missed it.

Keith, my Philly friend who made a killing in Wall Street and now lives in a big house across from Banton's is in town! He was out and about, but I will catch up to him. Great guy.

----------


## gerryg123

I kept motoring down the hill. I was feelin' good to be back in my element. All the wonderful memories came rushing back as I lean into the turns -- Out of Town Pastries (great patties!), the Hammock Park (owner Dennis is a little gruff), Ricks Cafe (in all my reaches, I've gone at least once every time), the Lighthouse, Catcha Falling Star (fun place to chill on CLiffs at night as you listen to the waves), and just as I made my turn to Seastar Lane, I heard a voice call out: "Hey, Gerry G!"

It was Booger. We're both from Socal, but this was the first time we've met. There was an instant bond of course, something that always happens in Negril. Booger was packing up supplies for his room, and we hooked up a few moments later at the bar with Brasi and Tattoo also in the picture. We all hung out and swam in the pool, toasting shots together .... It's shaping up to be a vacation of a lifetime.

----------


## gerryg123

Small town Negril. Jodie got a message I was in town, headed to Banton's, who called me. I picked her up immediately, and it was nice to re-unite. We went back to Seastar Inn, ate some Jerk chicken and seafood pasta. Later, I dropped her off at Reground because it was a boys night out, I told her.

Seastar Inn owner Chris announced he was taking us out tonight for the big party at the Jungle. Oh what fun we had, including Brasi and a few others, and after many rum punches we went to afterparty at Scrub a dub. Crazy place up there, kind of a strip club and a dance club and chill bar all in one, and I had never been there so late and I know realize there is a huge LATE crowd that streams in at 4 a.m. or so.

As we strolled toward the hotel gates, Chris said it was his duty to make sure all of his guests had a great time, so this was part of his job. I've never met anyone like him. What an incredible host.

What a scene. Tourists and locals drinking and fist bumping together, and girls dancing on stage in various stages of undress. The sun was nearly ready to peek its way through the sky by the time we all arrived back.

----------


## gerryg123

On Friday, I headed to Blue Cave Castle, where I rented a room for a couple of nights while simultaneously staying at Seastar Inn. I thought it would be fun to be right on the ocean in BCC's tower room, and wow what a place. Very nice room (you can hear the waves gently crashing against the Cliffs at night), very nice property, and an incredible ocean with a little cave that you can float your way into on an inflatable raft. It was very peaceful. 

I stopped by Bentley's to set up dinner, and this time it's chicken, so I was really looking forward to that.

Now I am really getting into vacation mode. I cruised to LTU, and I enjoyed the view while indulging in a nice fruit punch (I think it cost like $5.50, I guess you pay for the view, lol). 

At Seastar Inn, Luciano is on stage in the afternoon, rehearsing for a couple of hours -- it was like a private show for about 10 of us hangin' out at the time. Luciano is a really down to earth. He even sang Happy Birthday to seastar bar staffer Clarol, and not only that but Luciano put a bill into his hat for her, then passed it around for everyone to give a likkle donation, and Clarol was sitting pretty with a nice little pile of bills by the time everyone was through.

Luciano took pics with everyone, including one with me and one with Charlie Tattoo,with whom I've been hangin' quite a bit.

----------


## suzieQ

Wow..what a trip. Yesterday I was sitting alone at the Seastar Inn pool, and Luciano came up, introduced himself, and kissed me on BOTH cheeks!!! But wait..it gets better. Guess who I'm having breakfast with??? The (in)famous Gerry G!!! Wow. Can it get ANY better???

----------


## Patty Sather

susie, see if hes staying for the belly flop and have his picture taken with Joe and Manda!

----------


## Negril Bill

I am here with Gerry right now at Westender Inn. He stopped by with Suzie Q. They are having too much fun. He is prepping himself for the Bellyflop Challenge by having a couple of frozen rum punches

----------


## Vince

Wish we could get some videos and pics of the belly flop :Embarrassment:

----------


## Lovechild

> Wish we could get some videos and pics of the belly flop


I know that's what mi say...altered my lunch just to watch the action...but no webcast...Have great/safe fun everyone!!

----------


## gerryg123

I am planning on doing a video of the belly flop challenge and posting here asap -- it might not be perfect footage, but I promise to get a feel for the event.

----------


## Coco

Bless you Gerry:-)

----------


## gerryg123

> Bless you Gerry:-)


I'm going to need it. We're just finishing the first round, and I'm down on Points, lol. What a fun time, lots of boardies such as MusicDoc and Brasi and Marley and Patty S and Rasta Stan and Tizzy and Clarity and Markus and lots of others .... BUT .... where is Sweetness??????

----------


## gerryg123

It's official: Ninja won the bellyflop contest, and Gurigay finished second.

----------


## Juli

Oh, we just arrived back in Negril from Portie. No fast driving today, too many cop's. Missed all the fun  :Frown:    Moving to Rondel tomorrow, missing the
beach, hope I will see some of you wander by!

----------


## Vince

Congrads Ninja and ALL competors!!!!!OK,Now does Tanwnee have any watain the pool for her Thursday?

----------


## Joe Trinidad

> Congrads Ninja and ALL competors!!!!!OK,Now does Tanwnee have any watain the pool for her Thursday?


After Muzicdoc, GerryG, Ninja had their way with the pool, I don't think anyone would want to jump into what remained.. LOL The pool filters are working overtime, and Chris has to not only has to shock the pool he has to "Shock and Awe" the pool back to it's pristine state.. hahahahah  Great time for everyone, even the "Man in a box"..

----------


## gerryg123

Back to Friday, it was April 20, which of course was and remains a big day among the tourist crowd, and Booger hosted a big party at Debars. Among the attendees were Brasi, Rob n Lisa, Beachgirl 66, Jodie and I and of course the infamous Sexy Rexy,who is Booger's good friend. I was hoping Clarity would show up, because at that point I was really looking forward to meeting her for the first time. 

The party started at 4 p.m., and it was closing in on 9 when Booger suggested a bunch of us head to Catcha for a night cap. We all got together and caravaned to Catcha to have some drinks at Ivans, and later I heard we had JUST MISSED Clarity and Markus, who must have just pulled in as we headed off. Drats. Tattoo Charlie, who had been there before I had arrived, also checked in late after I jammed, so double drats.

----------


## Vince

Thanks again for the on site report gerryG!!!-much respect!!!

----------


## gerryg123

I took off up the hill with Jodie to Catcha. I had not been back to Catcha in quite some time, and I missed it. Love Ivans and love chillin on the chase lounges in the little nooks in the Cliffs. The drinks were nice, and of course Booger was there, in his element. That guy definitely LOVES to party.

I crashed hard in my comfortable bed at Seastar Inn, another fine day in Negril.

Here are some pics (from top to bottom):

Famous Vincent taking off from Blue Cave Caste

Livin it up w Jodie

The infamous Sexy Rexy (twice on Sunday!)

Eddie Debar

Bentley

----------


## gerryg123

On Saturday, I woke up early and headed to Blue Cave Castle, where I met Famous Vincent and his mate, Roger, for a spear fishing adventure. I had tried spear fishing for the first time last reach, and I fell in love with the sport, so this time I came prepared with my own Gun.

The sea was a bit choppy, so it was not as easy as last time, plus it's harder to swim when you're carrying a spear in one hand, but I managed. I got another puffer fish -- when you hit one, it expands into a big blow fish with spines, and it's a trip to see it -- and I also speared a couple of others. Roger nailed a bunch of them, but could not get close enough to a big barracuda for a real score. Anyway, of course I took credit for ALL the fish and headed up to Bentley's immediately after so he could have them. He later cooked me a couple of little fish and had some for himself.

Three trip reports ago -- http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ng-a-GOOD-time! -- I had met Nicky, an incredibly beautiful model-type whom I somehow convinced to spend time with me, but for the past two reaches, I could never find her. I was always one step behind, with her friend say Oh, I saw her here or Oh, Nicky was there. This time, I found her, and wow Nicky looked better than ever.

She came to visit at the Seastar Inn, and later we went to hang out at Blue Cave Castle. I loved her reaction when she tried a fruit rollup from USA for the first time -- I guess they don't have 'em in Negril, and she loved it!

I eventually went to Bentley's for dinner (crab cakes), then the Seastar Inn party, where I met a bunch of boardies including Clarity and Hubbyman for the first time. It was nice, though we didn't get much time to spend together cause it was crazy.

Rasta Stan took the stage for STAND BY ME and circulated the backing band's tip jar and managed to collect like 200 dollars! Very impressive. I hung with Tattoo, enjoyed Luciano's performance, then parted deep into Sunday morning. It was fun fun fun.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics:

Top to bottom:

-- Nicky enjoying a fruit rollup at Blue Cave Castle

-- SuzieQ at the rock pool at Westender

--Haul of fish from spearfishing

-- Luciano and Tattoo Charlie chillin' ...

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little video of Bentley from Bentley's Crab House:

----------


## Patty Sather

:Big Grin:  ....Holy Cow! That laugh is amazing!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tfw73

Oh my goodness, he looks like he is so much fun!  He would have me laughing so hard I wouldn't be able to eat!

----------


## gerryg123

We're trying to organize a Bentley's dinner tonight at 730 after the pub crawl .... Everyone is invited!

----------


## Lady Jane

Awww, "the chef is smilin" all the time", what a hearty laugh. Thanks GerryG

----------


## negrilbay

omg Bentley would make my day  (smiley)   I must eat there next reach for sure.

----------


## wpyogi

> We're trying to organize a Bentley's dinner tonight at 730 after the pub crawl .... Everyone is invited!


I was thinking the same thing! Should I call him for reservations? Or is he good to go for crab cakes?

----------


## Vince

> omg Bentley would make my day  (smiley)   I must eat there next reach for sure.


~gerryg Thanks an AWESOME interview!!!!!!!!!~A MUST Do on da next trip!!!!!Awesome guy to meet!!!!~Thanks again gerryg!!~Respect!

----------


## gerryg123

One word to sum up this culinary delight: PRESLEY'S~~~

----------


## Vince

^^^mon,that looks good!!

----------


## rastagal

Oh my god Bentley sounds like a riot! I have got to check him next trip..

----------


## Katho

Thanks for organising the dinner at Bentley's tonight Gerry! It was a amazing!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

HELLO!! Hello....Katho!
Lol
What fun!
Yes, thanks Gerry.....Bentley is surely the entertainer.....he REALLY got going with his stories after you left! What a riot!

----------


## gerryg123

I was pretty wrecked on Sunday morning, enough so that I knew it would take a few stages to come all the way back to gerryg123 mode. I slept in the Tower Room at Blue Cave Castle, as the waves crashed gently against the shore to help relax me.

I could not resist it for long. I jumped into that blue ocean, floating around in my raft, soaking it all in with only the calling of birds as a soundtrack to my thoughts.

I scootered up to Seastar Inn, where I met fellow boardie Suzie Q, a nice lady from Tennessee with an easy, bubbly style and a zest for early Red Stripes and fun in the sun.

----------


## Tawnee2

see ya soon Gerryg!!  should be at Seastar by 9m tonight

----------


## gerryg123

> see ya soon Gerryg!!  should be at Seastar by 9m tonight


Excellent! Thanks for warning me!!! lol .... Can't wait 2 see u and Randy~!!!

----------


## Manda81

Omg my stomach was hurting .. Bentley's laugh is infectious lmao I couldn't stop .. I'd be in tears for sure!

----------


## gerryg123

I headed to Keith's house up by Banton's. He has a great electric coffee grinder that you can grind just about anything, and it comes in handy. We sat and had a nice cup of coffee on his porch, looking out at the sea. 

I took off towards Out of Town Pastry. I bought a nice cherry juice and a few little sundry items, then back to Seastar Inn. I saw Bentley and had a nice meal, then made my hellos at Canoe. I bought some fish from local fisherman on Seastar Lane. I was so tired. I went to sleep early. I dreamed of nice things.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics:

top to bottom:

1,  Great BBQ chicken at Bentley's

2, Negril Bill, bar manager at Westender (great guy)

3, Tizzy Tax and Jodie got along great at Seastar Inn

----------


## gerryg123

I was up early Sunday hoping to go spearfishing, but alas the ocean was a bit too choppy -- no one to blame but God, so it was all good. I scootered down to a little bar/cook shop called Yardi, where I met John, a nice bar keep. 

Across the way, there is a young, cleancut local with a huge piece of plywood. He asks for a ride up the hill -- there is ALWAYS someone askin' for SOMETING -- and though I turn down about 90 percent, I got a good vibe from this kid, and since he was not beggin' for a dollar, I said what-the-heck and agreed to help tote him up the road.

Once we got movin', it was a bit wobbly. We were makin' progress. Turns out the youngster is the son of Cherry from Cherry's Healing Oil. I have known his mom for a long time because my ex-wife used to be in to all that healing oil stuff, so I had been to the store, on and off, beginning about 10 years ago.

I came back to the Seastar Inn for breakfast. I was hangin' with Gugiray and Sweetie Pie, enjoying breakfast. Suzie Q stepped in. This was the day Marley had organized for the magic bus trip to YS Falls. At first, I was supposed to go but had backed out because of a schedule conflict, only to change my flight in time to make the trip but, alas, it was too late, as the bus was filled up.

No problem, man. There were plenty of opportunities to make my own fun, and though I would have liked to go for the social aspect -- tons of boardies -- I am never crazy about riding in a bus, especially for a long stretch.

Suzie hopped on the scooter and said take me anywhere, so we headed up the hill to find some trouble ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics:

(from top to bottom):

1, Belly flop contest

2, Rasta Stan IN ACTION at Seastar Inn

3, Brasi did a great job organizing the BF contest

4, John, nice barkeep at Yardi (he wants to be in report)

----------


## Vince

:Big Grin:

----------


## Seveen

i'm reading and enjoying! 

changed your flight huh - lol

----------


## Lovechild

the next time I'm in Negril I have to go to Bentley's, his laugh is so sweet...

----------


## Vince

> the next time I'm in Negril I have to go to Bentley's, his laugh is so sweet...


`Agree!!

----------


## gerryg123

With Suzie Q in tow, we headed to Westender and jumped in the rock pool. It was nice, with the ocean waves crashing against the shore just beyond our reach with a little bubbly residue coming in and out of the pool. 

We headed to the bar where Negril Bill, Westender's hard-working food/drink manager, was doing his thang. Great guy, very dedicated to Negril, and he has a great life story that includes arranging a group vacation a long time ago to Blue Cave Caste in an adventure that eventually led to him running the property!

Westender has a star on the rise in bar server Tashoya, who says she wants to be in my report. She is exceptionally friendly and good-looking -- and YOUNG at just 19 -- but she is experienced after a tenure at Sunset on the Beach, where she learned the ropes.

She has a engaging easy style that makes it fun to enjoy drinks and food in her presence; that's a the best attribute you can have in the service industry.

We headed to Banton's where we ran into Jodie, who used to work there but now just helps out when she can.

We went back to Seastar Inn on my scooter, and I gave Jodie 1000j to take a cab and meet us because Brasi's belly-flop contest was starting soon, and I had spent a good portion of the week fattening up on spaghetti, jerk chicken with extra ketchup and fru-fru drinks in hopes of winning this thing because Seastar Inn manager Chris had generously offered 100 dollars to the winner (plus Brasi's 20), and man that money would come in handy because I am a spendin' fool in Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics:

1, Famous Vincent doing his thang

2, Ready, set, jump!

3, Just another day in paradise ....

----------


## justchuck

Always look forward to your reports Gerry!

----------


## gerryg123

Upon my return to Seastar Inn, i met a lot of boardies for the first time including Music Doc, Drummerboy, Tizzy and others. It was great fun.

Brasi did a great job with the Flop contest. Music doc and I were probably the biggest contestants but style points were important, and neither of us made it past the first round!

----------


## gerryg123

here are some pics:

1, A nice drink at Seasplash

2, The beach ....

3, Group shot at Boardie Party ....

----------


## booger

Gerry,
It was good meeting and hanging out with you. Seastar seems to be your fit........ Have fun Mighty Californian........

----------


## gerryg123

Switching back to real time, it's Saturday night, and Rasta Stan is on stage at Seastar Inn singing happy birthday to long-time boardie Tawnee .... Good stuff.

----------


## gerryg123

Later, I went to Canoe to hang with Tattoo, who, amazingly, missed the Belly Flop contest by oversleeping -- how whacky considering the contest originally was his idea!

I met a pretty girl at Canoe. She said her name was MiLisa and that she wanted to be in my report. We ate cheesecake together and talked about our lives -- she is friends with Henry, the Seastar Inn driver -- and eventually we went our separate ways.

It was Monday night. I went to sleep early. At least, that's the story I'm going with!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, the great Banton, a lifelong friend 

2, Kevin, the bartender from Catcha (he wants to be in my report)

3, Hangin w Tattoo Charlie, we are like brothers!

----------


## gerryg123

Switching back to real time. I am at Sangster in Mobay. The flight just got delayed four hours, and everyone went into a panic about missing their connecting flights and not being able to be at work for Monday morning -- me included.

There was a long line at the gate, with the hapless clerk trying to sort things out. I was forseeing at LEAST an hour delay just to talk to the guy, and considering it's Sunday, I knew the prospects would not be good, especially considering my spot in line.

I quickly grabbed my cell phone, called the airlines USA number and explained my dilemma. She hooked me up BIG TIME, got me a different flight through Miami instead of Chicago (less time in the air), with just enough time to gather myself and head to CLUB MOBAY VIP ROOM for a couple of hours to chill. Sipping a rum punch, free wi fi, and I plan on borrowing several packets of peanuts and chips for the two plane rides. Ya mon.

----------


## negrilaholic

Oh man I know you must be bummed to be returning, but glad you were able to get the flight stuff straightened out..you will have to let me know all the details that couldn't go into this report, lol!  :Wink:

----------


## gerryg123

> You will have to let me know all the details that couldn't go into this report, lol!


I will say this, Negrilaholic, you are a fine judge of character: Your rasta friend Bobo treated us like family, and it's clear he is a GREAT guy!

----------


## negrilaholic

I'm so glad to hear it, had a gut feeling once you got with him that things would go well, and it really warms my heart to know that, he is definitely a great guy.  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics from Roaring River, including a really nice shot of Suzie Q with a couple of youngsters, 8 and 11. She has such a nice, easygoing style that the kids were instantly attracted to her. This was deep in the country, and the kids did not ask for anything, but we gave them a few dollars

----------


## negrilaholic

Gerry, I just love those pics!  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

> Gerry, I just love those pics!


Here are some more pics before we get ready to rewind the adventure:

1, Great ocean view at Westender

2, Brasi did a great job with the Flop contest

3, Dummerboy, a really good guy ....

----------


## gerryg123

It's Tuesday morning, another beautiful day in Negril, but the ocean again is a bit choppy. 

Suzie Q jumped on the scooter with me, and we headed down the hill. It's so nice early in the morning before most of the shops and restaurants have opened, and One Love Drive is nice n quiet. We took it slow, leaning into the turns, and made our way to Scotia Bank. Suzie Q needed some cash, and just by chance we ran into Clarity and bunch of other boardies who were headed on a bus to YS Falls for the day. 

As I made my hellos to Clarity and Hubby Man, a hustler approached us: "Wow, what a surprise, someone is trying to sell us something!" I said, and we all had a chuckle.

Since it was windy on the beach with little waves, I figured it might be nicer and more calm up past the beaches, past the RIUs, all the way to Rhodes Resort. We made it there in about 15 minutes, and we brought along our rafts to float around. Everywhere we go, SuzieQ gets lots of attention from the Rastas, and at Rhodes the security guards were very attentive -- so much so, that SuzieQ even bought a little piece of jewelry from one of them (she is too nice to say NO!).

The beach was nice nice nice. I floated around a bit, ordered a few fruity drinks, got into Bob Marley mode .... It was still early but the sun was shining bright. Combined with the nice wind, it was a perfect Caribbean day. We had more plans, but it was hard to pull ourselves away from Rhodes. There were peacocks roaming about, and there was just one other couple enjoying the property at the time.

----------


## drummerboy13

Thanks man!!!  I enjoyed meeting you Gerry!!!  This trip was a life changer for me.  I will write a report of my own soon.  I just a letting it all settle in, post reach style....and not gonna lie....been in a funk realizing it's back to the grind.  I cannot say enough how great it was meeting all of you fine people!!!  You ALL are amazing and I am proud to share a common bond with you......JAMAICA!!!

----------


## Guirigay

Very nice to meet you Gerry, what a week! Thanks for the help when things went south and the resurrection on Saturday night was extremely appreciated!

----------


## TizzyATX

GerryG! It was good to meet you. Love the pic with Jodi, thanks for sharing.  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

By paying a very reasonable $5 entrance fee, you have full use of the property at Rhodes. 

We took a swim in the infinity pool, which is actually a salt-water pool that pumps in water from the ocean. It's pure bliss, floating there and enjoying the sights, the sounds, the smells. If you want a 5-star experience for $5 dollars, look no further. Plus, the rooms are VERY affordable, and the food is good, too -- particularly the pizza, and that's an uncommon find in Negril.

Suzie Q and I formed an instant friendship -- nothing untoward -- and it was here we shared our life stories. There's a bond that often forms among travelers in Negril, an instant one, the likes of which I've never seen anywhere else. Let's just say we've both had our ups and downs through the years -- triumphs and tears, miracles and mistakes, etc. -- and we're both divorced parents with an everlasting passion for Jamaica -- and both with plenty of spending money, so we got along GREAT.

I was already getting a bit red from the sunburn, but what the heck -- let's keep rockin. Next stop, Half Moon Beach.

----------


## TizzyATX

> Thanks man!!!  I enjoyed meeting you Gerry!!!  This trip was a life changer for me.  I will write a report of my own soon.  I just a letting it all settle in, post reach style....and not gonna lie....been in a funk realizing it's back to the grind.  I cannot say enough how great it was meeting all of you fine people!!!  You ALL are amazing and I am proud to share a common bond with you......JAMAICA!!!


I think we are all feeling the same way right now dude....a FUNK is an understatement!  :Wink:

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Makin' a big splash at seastar Inn

2, Suzie Q at Rhodes Resort

3, Sweetie Pie and gugiray

4, Jodie laughing it up at Bentleys

----------


## Vince

Ahh,Rhodes Hall!!!!!-Picture taken right by the small beach all to yourself and the changing rooms-I assume ya'll went up to Bayview and see Shane and Kemp and wonderful staff?You like the snorkling there?~Bless!

----------


## Patty Sather

GREAT pics gerry! IT was awesome meeting you , and I dont think I told you Im also from cali born and raised ~Here are some awesome Gerry G photos and dang near my favorites! Love to ya! Thankful that we all made it out alive!!!


AWESOME GERRY!!!!!

----------


## negrilaholic

oh wow I love those pics, especially the one in mid jump, lolol! I really wish I could have been there for that party, it looks like it was a truly awesome one and everyone had a ball.  :Smile:

----------


## negrilbay

> By paying a very reasonable $5 entrance fee, you have full use of the property at Rhodes. 
> 
> We took a swim in the infinity pool, which is actually a salt-water pool that pumps in water from the ocean. It's pure bliss, floating there and enjoying the sights, the sounds, the smells. If you want a 5-star experience for $5 dollars, look no further. Plus, the rooms are VERY affordable, and the food is good, too -- particularly the pizza, and that's an uncommon find in Negril.
> 
> Suzie Q and I formed an instant friendship -- nothing untoward -- and it was here we shared our life stories. There's a bond that often forms among travelers in Negril, an instant one, the likes of which I've never seen anywhere else. Let's just say we've both had our ups and downs through the years -- triumphs and tears, miracles and mistakes, etc. -- and we're both divorced parents with an everlasting passion for Jamaica -- and both with plenty of spending money, so we got along GREAT.
> 
> I was already getting a bit red from the sunburn, but what the heck -- let's keep rockin. Next stop, Half Moon Beach.


Jerry 5 dollars wow I must go there next time for sure!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Half Moon Beach was just as I remembered it -- like a beautiful scene from a masterpiece oil painting. The colors, the textures. The place is among the most picturesque you'll ever see. 

We set our stuff down and ordered lunch. Chicken for me and crab for Suzie Q with plans to share a bit .... Both dishes were really good.

There were two other couples, one from Italy and the other from .... drumbeat please ... Los Angeles!

The chef, Delmar, came out and introduced himself. It took all my constraint not to stand up and applaud for the great man. 

We took a little tour, checked out the little cottages. Nice place but no AC, and you know me: I am too pampered not to have AC!

I hit the water and splashed around a bit, floating on my raft. I love love love floating on the Negril ocean in my raft. That alone is worth the $732 plane ticket.

Ya mon.

----------


## gerryg123

We headed back toward seven-mile beach, stopping at a little shack where a nice lady was selling drinks and fruit. The lady said she had been ordered not to sell Red Stripe but managed to pull one out for 400j for Suzie Q. 

It was still early in the afternoon, so we figured why not keep things going. I called my cabbie friend, Chunkey (that's the proper spelling), and we met in front of Legends to be picked up to go to Roaring River. I wanted to see the Blue Hole Gardens and to reunite with Robert, a long-time friend who has hosted me many times at Blue Hole Gardens -- which, if you've never been, is a secluded, spectacular natural spring that's about the size of an Olympic swimming pool and is breathtakingly beautiful.

Chunkey arrived and agreed to take us, rountrip, for 60 dollars -- a good deal because it's a long way including some dicey unpaved roads for the last mile or two.

The drive is stunning. You make a left at the roundabout and head up the hill, through all the little towns just past Sav La Mar. This is real Jamaica. It's bustling, especially at around 3 p.m., as all the kids are just getting out of school. We took a few photos of all the street action, stopping for an ocassional drink.

I thought I had my phone, but suddenly I could not find it. I told Chunkey it might have slid under the seat, and we pulled over on a little street near Sav so i could find it. I got out, opened the door, checked under the seat. Not there. Then I realized -- duh -- it was in the side pocket on the door. Relieved, I said OK let's take off.

As we pulled away, I heard something plop. It was my pouch that I had carelessly left atop the taxi, and as we accelerated it tumbled onto the street behind us. I barely noticed, but Chunkey was all over it. The contents spilled out -- money, wallet, keys, camera, etc. -- and Chunkey skidded to a stop and backed up. Some of the locals came out to their front yard to watch all this with a WTF expression. Embarassed, I gathered my stuff, and off we went again. I am always doing things like this, and folks are always chasing me down to hand me back things I left behind like my keys, my phone (I go through countless pairs of reading glasses, both in Negril and in Los Angeles). 

I was relieved I got everything back. I told Chunkey OK we're up to 70 dollars now -- plus tip!

I called Joy, who runs the Blue Hole and operates a little shop just in front of it, and she remembered me cause I go to Blue Hole just about every reach. I had her cook up up two yardie plates with chicken and rice, and she said it would be ready for us when we arrived. The lady is a great cook, so I was really looking forward to this.

----------


## gerryg123

Side note: Lots of locals don't understand the concept of to-go food the same way Americans do. Not that it was a big deal, but Joy did not start cooking until after she actually saw us in person. I had a similar situation later in the week when I ordered a chicken lunch to be picked up exactly at 3 p.m., but alas there was no action at all until the cook-shop owner actually saw my face once I arrived.

I can understand: There are lots of flakey vacactioners, and economically it's too tight to risk wasting food. However, to all you Negril food operators who might be reading this: gerryg123 takes his food VERY seriously and will ALWAYS show up even in emergency circumstances!!!!

----------


## irie luv

Enjoying the report! Will have to go to Blue Hole Gardens. How far is it from Negril? I was cracking up imagining you in the streets getting your things that fell off the taxi, looking for your phone, loosing your glasses. Sounds like my travel partner D&L, she loves travelling with me because I take good care of her,making sure she always has all her stuff. I have to keep her organized at times. I cant wait to see pics of you guys at Blue Hole.  :Cool:

----------


## gerryg123

It's about a 45-minute drive to Roaring River, and that's where Blue Hole Gardens is. One tip: Beware of hustlers offering to escort you in, as they WILL be expecting a tip, and sometimes there can be more than one of them. Command your cabbie to find his own way to Blue Hole and to not accept a guide -- otherwise you're the one who will pay, lol!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a few more pics (top to bottom):

1, My long-lost friend, Nicky, enjoys a drink at Seastar Inn

2, Suzie Q chillin at Bentleys

3, Early in the morning at Seastar Inn

----------


## gerryg123

I guess at Blue Hole they switched Robert to working out front at Roaring River where the Cave is, so he no longer regularly guides tourists at BLue Hole. But since we've known each other a long time, he readily agreed to meet us, along with regular guide K.C., a nice guy, too.

There were two youngsters, 8 and 11, that shared the lagoon with us, and both were very excited about a chance to float on Suzie's raft, which was a really nice floater. The kids were really nice. We gave them a few dollars.

The food finally arrived, and it was GOOD. Joy had to make special extra trips for the drinks -- and ketchup -- and that was nice of her. We frolicked around the place for close to two hours, longer than we had first told Chunkey, who did not seem to mind. He's been a cabbie for 30 years and has friends everywhere, including Blue Hole.

On the way back, we visited a snack stand. One of the ladies there was quite interested in joining us, particularly me (lol), and though we politely declined by saying we were in a rush and it was a long way back, the lady then called me cell phone several times a day until i finally left the island a week or so later. Her name was Bam Bam, and she was beautiful -- but she was faraway from Negril, and guess who would have had to pay her cab fare????

----------


## dash

Gerry Your reports are so full I get tired! You should do one just on your culinary adventures. I would follow you anywhere. You are my Negril food god!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics of Blue Hole:

----------


## TizzyATX

cool pic of you at the Blue Hole Gerry....I'd like to check that out next time.  how far is it away?

----------


## gerryg123

It's about 45 minutes from Negril. Not too many tourists know about it.

----------


## booger

I'm so there next trip. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## gerryg123

Ya, in a little ways it is a similar experience to YS Falls or Mayfield Falls, but MUCH MUCH MUCH closer and more affordable -- and PRIVATE.

----------


## captaind

Miss G and I used to go over there to picnic. I those days there was nothing there at all but the little falls and the pool.

I think we'll pay a visit next time we're home. It's about 20 minutes from the yard.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video of Rhodes Resort:

----------


## Vince

^^^^^^Our newly home away from home :Smile: -Looks like a breezy and chopping day at da beach~Bless~gerryg

----------


## Guirigay

> Side note: Lots of locals don't understand the concept of to-go food the same way Americans do. Not that it was a big deal, but Joy did not start cooking until after she actually saw us in person. I had a similar situation later in the week when I ordered a chicken lunch to be picked up exactly at 3 p.m., but alas there was no action at all until the cook-shop owner actually saw my face once I arrived.
> 
> I can understand: There are lots of flakey vacactioners, and economically it's too tight to risk wasting food. However, to all you Negril food operators who might be reading this: gerryg123 takes his food VERY seriously and will ALWAYS show up even in emergency circumstances!!!!


Love it Gerry!

----------


## gerryg123

As we headed out in front of Roaring River, I couldn't believe who I ran into: It was a local gentleman named Lightning, who had guided me through the area about five years ago, but in the interim I had not seen him since. I had asked several times about him -- Lightning was an incredible host who literally CARRIED my two toddler daughters through some of the tough terrain back then -- but never had a chance to see him again until now.

Lightning did remember me -- how the heck do Jamaicans always remember peeps when sub sandwiches are supposed to hinder your memory??? -- and we made a quick hello. It was nice to see him again, and the chance meeting was among a series of reunions this reach that brought me back in touch with some of the original locals I had grown so fond of. When I first met him, he had a very bad limp and had never seen a doctor (that's what happens when you can't afford good medical help, I guess), but this time he had a bicycle. 

Now the challenge was on: It was twilight with still a lot of road to cover before we made it back to the coast, but Chunkey swore up and down we would make it back by sundown. Sure enough, he didn't even have to speed, and we made it!

I spent a good part of the evening with Tattoo Charlie at Canoe, then I headed back to Seastar Inn and crashed early. At least, that's the story I'm going with, lol.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

When is your next getaway Jerry and are you still in the record biz?

----------


## gerryg123

Soon come. Music biz, yes, but if I keep disappearing to Negril, who knows???? lol ......

----------


## LLAP

gerry you really get around!  Just from reading about your adventures I have more gotta check this place out than I could do in several trips. 
 Thanks I appreciate them

----------


## CherryNorth49

> Lightning did remember me -- how the heck do Jamaicans always remember peeps when sub sandwiches are supposed to hinder your memory??? -- and we made a quick hello.


If my intro psych class from back in the day is to be believed, as long as you are in the same state as when you learned it, your chances of remembering are good.  Of course being students, there were certainly those who wished to apply the theory right away.  Subs with studying therefore meant subs with exams.  I'll admit wasn't prepared to test the theory then and I wouldn't recommend the strategy now.  Still, I kind of think for some Jamaican's, the steady sub diet is their key to keeping the memories intact.

----------


## gerryg123

In the morning, I was greeted at breakfast by Gugiray and Sweetie Pie, a fun couple from Michigan. I got along especially well with Gugiray, who is simply an incredibly cool guy. 

And Suzie Q, of course. We'd grown quite close, and after spending most of her time with me she decided she wanted to extend her vacation! She had done a package through Expedia with no free changes allowed of course -- rookie mistake, lol -- and according to one of the agents, to change the flight they were going to charge her something ridiculous like 500 dollars. Plus, her nightly rate she was paying at Seastar Inn was higher than it would be if she already had two feet in Negril, which of course she did now.

She asked for my help, and I found a one-way flight that was affordable. Then i implored Chris to give her a SICK rate for staying on, and of course the great hotelier came through as he always does for his loyal returnees, and so it was settled. Suzie would stay for as long as I was there, until Sunday, a huge move because it was only Wednesday morning, so four more glorious nights and five glorious days. 

Suzie Q flipped her credit card out like an old Western gunslinger .... Ya mon.

We hung out for a bit at Bantons and with my friend, Keith, from Philly. He lives right near Banton's, and he's always doing something fun. The house he built overlooks the sea but was a bit of a project when he first bought it, but Keith and his live-in assistant, known simply at Rasta (great guy), have built the place up nicely. 

My project for today was to find a Rasta named Bobo, a good friend of fellow boardie Negriloholic from Oklahoma. She had recommended Bobo strongly as just a great guy to hang out with, a really trustworthy soul, and my only clue was that he worked in one of the craft shops near Rockhouse.

I had tried to find him last reach, but alas it was harder than I thought because someone said there was more than one Bobo. But this time, I just yelled "where's bobo?" a few times as I whooshed by in my Scooter, and eventually the Rasta yelled out "Here I am! Ya mon, I heard you were looking for me!"

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics from Roaring River (top to bottom):

1, Little shop where I met Bam Bam

2, Same shop, this is another nice lady

3, Robert, loyal guide at Blue Hole Gardens and Roaring River

4, This is the real Jamaica

5, Little shack on the outskirts

6, Lightning, the elder Roaring River guide

7, Bam Bam, what a great Jamaica smile

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video of HALF MOON BEACH ....

----------


## Vince

Irie report!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lady Jane

WOW! Loving this report. 

GERRY!!! I just wanna hand with you next reach. Seriously, you know everyone and have sooooo much fun. You should offer tours.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Eden

Gerry, you're so funny, "Don't tell Bentley you're having crab!"  LOL!   Half Moon Beach looks so great.  Would definitely like to visit there if we get the chance.

----------


## gerryg123

We met Bobo at 10 a.m. after a quick visit to Westender Inn, which by now is part of the morning routine. Bobo showed us his house in the hills behind the craft shops, and he even took us on a hike and showed us what the real mountains look like (kind of), and my cabbie friend Shayne came along, too.

I met Presley a couple of doors down from Bobo, a nice guy with a reputation for cooking spectacular meals. We ordered a $40 meal for two of us, shrimp curry and shrimp Italian style, and Presley was right on time. We met back at his little restaurant, and he served us a couple of fantastic plates of food. He's a nice guy, too, with a warm smile and a coming style that makes you comfortable the minute you're in his presence.

Later, at Canoe I met an expat named Ron (he wants to be in the report), who sells wholesale cakes. I ordered a whole peanut butter cheesecake to be delivered to the Seastar Inn, and a few hours later it arrived. There were 12 pieces, and I shared them with Chris and the Seastar Inn staff over the next few days; that cake made me VERY popular!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics: (top to bottom):

1, Suzie Q and Presley

2, A light snack between meals, lol

3, Bobo displaying a nice tobacco plant (really)

----------


## Patricia

Like your definition of a "ight snack"  :Smile:

----------


## The Chooch

Lovin your vids Gerry keep em coming ....and your pics are dope too

----------


## Clarity

Gerryg123 - That light snack looks SO incredibly good.

Loving your pics, videos and report, I just caught up with all of it now
Thats so great that you were able to help SuzieQ extend her trip :Smile: 

I still dream about that amazing meal at Bentleys, we ate the leftovers the next morning for breakfast.
It was pure heaven

And now Halfmoon beach and Blue Hole are now on my list of places to visit in Jamaica

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Hangin' with Suzie Q ....

2, View from Sir D Lookout

3, Negril Bill at Westender Inn

4, Gerry G n Markus Hubby Man

----------


## Vince

Looks like SuzieQ and you got a great bond together.Kools pics!!!-Ya'll snorkel at Rhodes?Did ya go see the famous Chef Shane and his crew at Bayview?~Bless

----------


## gerryg123

It was a little rough so we did not snorkel at Rhodes .... We just hung at the beach n pool -- it was extremely quiet, just one other guest and the two employees were the only faces we saw ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video of Bentley buying fresh veggies for his restaurant:

----------


## Eden

Love that video Gerry!  You're like the roving reporter of Negril! :Wink:

----------


## negrilaholic

> Here are some pics: (top to bottom):
> 
> 1, Suzie Q and Presley
> 
> 2, A light snack between meals, lol
> 
> 3, Bobo displaying a nice tobacco plant (really)



My good friend Bobo! He is a really cool guy and lots of fun to be around. You know, I never made it to his house and garden yet, next reach for sure!  :Smile:

----------


## booger

Bobo is a regular at Debar. Interesting times with Bobo this last trip for sure.

----------


## tfw73

I am in love with Bentley!  He is awesome!

----------


## gerryg123

I invited Bobo back to Seastar Inn and treated him to some Red Stripes at the bar, and the local seemed to really appreciate it, telling us stories about the old days in Negril and laughing it up with everyone. 

I took a leisurely swim and prepared my head for the Bar Crawl, as the bus was set to pick us up soon at the hotel.

It was such a popular bar crawl on this particular Wednesday that the driver had to make two hauls for every bar, and among the spots we visited were Swordfish, C & D, Tayon, Bella Donna, Westender and Sir D Lookout. 

At this point, I still had not had a good chance to really get to know Clarity and Markus because through the first few days one of us was either coming or going whenever we had a chance meeting, but this was my chance. Markus is actually a REALLY funny guy with a great sense of humor. We hung for a bit in the back of the bus, then at Bella Donna he noticed me jotting notes in a little pad: "What's that for?" he asked.

"Oh, this is for my trip report. I like to take notes every few hours to remember everything," I said.

"Oh wow, I hope we can remember everything. I'm forgetting stuff already!" he said.

Later, the three of us (Clarity included) went through a little refresher course of their trip, marking the days by the biggest events of the day. I am sure their report will be incredibly good, as it always is. I guess we each have our own little corner of the market on negril.com, with me specializing in raw reporting and pushing the envelope a bit and Clarity reigning supreme in the sensitivity department.

At Westender Inn, most of us immediately headed to the bar that sits against the shore and features an incredible wide-open view of the ocean. This was Clarity's first time at Westender Inn, and a few of us took a walk to the back part of the hotel where there is another bar and a pool and the most incredible view of the green mountains.

"It looks like a scene from 'Jurassic Park,' Clarity," I said.

"It does!" she replied.

I was the only one who made a quick jump into the pool. I had eaten a huge piece of Jenny's cake and needed to refresh!

That felt good, but I really woke up after calling Chris back at Seastar Inn to confirm my whole cheesecake had been successfully delivered. 

In Negril, you CAN have your cake and eat it, too. Ya mon.

----------


## TizzyATX

YaaaaMON

Keep it comin Gerry...enjoying your point of view as well as your photos. As always.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, The great juice man on the beach (he wants to be in report)

2, Ah yes, a nice blended fruit drink at Seasplash

3,  A fantastic morning at the beach

4, Just another day in paradise in Negril

----------


## Lady Jane

Thats Flex, the juice man. Hes my favorite vendor, or one of my faves. He has a new  iPod Shuffle from me and is loving it. Nice guy, honest and fair.

----------


## *vi*

Great report.  Love how you venture out and stay on the move.

I promise the next time I’m in Negril I will find Bentley’s just so I can hear that man laugh in person.  Well after inhaling a couple of crab cakes of course.

btw…did you see Tayon?

----------


## gerryg123

I did see Tayon and spent a good deal of time with him. Poor soul still has a bad leg, and I hope he feels better soon.

----------


## *vi*

Thanks Gerry.  I'm glad you spent time with him.  Really thought his leg was getting better.  I'll have to pay him a visit as well.

----------


## gerryg123

By popular demand, one last video of Bentley serving food. It's a little dark, but his great laugh is unmistakable ....

----------


## gerryg123

It was fun meeting a lot of the boardies on the Bar Crawl, including wpyogi from Colorado. She is staying at the penthouse suite at Kuyaba, and that's very impressive because that's one of the best rooms on the entire beach!

The plan was a for a lot of us to meet at Bentley's, but you know how things go when everyone has been drinking all afternoon -- best to plan it by ear. I just told Bentley to have lots of crab cakes and  that I would try to pull something together for him.

The first to arrive were Suzie Q and I, then wpyogi and her hubby (great guy, btw), then Katho (always with a big camera in hand), then Gugiray and Sweetie Pie along with Clarity and Hubbyman and Marley and Ralonzo and a few others. It was a real party up there!

Bentley was dishing up the food platters thick and high -- crab cakes, pasta, sweet rice, beans, carrots, spinich, callahoo and cabbage, plus lots of Magic Sauce, of course. Oh yes, and dumplings, the white gooey kind. Bentley makes them better than anyone ....

Oh my gosh did we eat. Markus said it best: "You keep hitting different foods, and one is better than the next."

He also served up homemade fruit juice, and he made everything from scratch while regalling us with great stories about the past, as Bentley grew up right in that house/restaurant up Pee Wee Lane (now called Ella Lane), just up the road from Blue Cave Castle.

I was seated next to Clarity, and I took a little break to whisper into Bentley's ear that Clarity was a terrific and extremely popular poster on negril.com, so make sure to take care of her. The great chef made his way over, pointed out all the different things on the plate, and said: "Look at that plate, you have FIVE things on your plate!" Clarity cracked a big smile, and over the next few days whenever I would bump into her at breakfast or some other meal, I would always immitate Bentley say: "You have FIVE things on your plate!"

It was such a fun time, such a great meal. Everyone really enjoyed it. By this time, it had been a few hours, dining, laughing and drinking in the moonlight, and Suzie Q was itching a bit from too much sunburn and a few bites, so we made our goodbyes (perfect timing, before the check arrived, ha ha just kiddin') and motored back to Seastar Inn.

----------


## Vince

Awesome report!!!!!!!!Bentley's getting on alot of must do list!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, This Red Stripe is for YOU (at Half Moon Beach)

2, Seastar Inn, 7 a.m., with my daily visitor

3, On the open road, hello from Negril!

4, Nice fruity drink at Half Moon Beach

5, Half Moon Beach chef Delmar (he wants to be in report). Great cook!

----------


## Vince

:Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

Bentley’s was so great! Man, I miss his laugh! That food was crazy delicious!
I couldn't believe the size of the portions and that tasty sauce he put all over everything!
soooo good!
That was such a fun night!! :Wink: 

I really enjoyed your youtube interview with him too!

----------


## rastagal

I still crack up when you say "And he wants to be in my report".  :Big Grin:   Good job man, you definitely get around...

----------


## Lady Jane

We sooo need a "like" button

----------


## davevols

Great on-site reporting, kind of like a little younger, wilder Smith744.

----------


## Eden

Great report Gerry!  Love the video from Bentley's too.  We are looking forward to eating at his place in Dec!   Your 7 am visitor is so cute!  Nice to actually see a well cared for dog in Negril.   And, you and Miss Suzie Q make the perfect couple! 



> Here are some more pics (top to bottom):
> 
> 1, This Red Stripe is for YOU (at Half Moon Beach)
> 
> 2, Seastar Inn, 7 a.m., with my daily visitor
> 
> 3, On the open road, hello from Negril!
> 
> 4, Nice fruity drink at Half Moon Beach
> ...

----------


## gerryg123

The only thing missing at Bentley's was dessert, so after properly pysching myself up, I tried some of the peanut butter n chocolate pie, sharing with Chris and some of the workers.

Good stuff. It was like kissing god.

As for tonight, I made it and early night and went to sleep. At least, that's the story I'm going with, lol.

----------


## gerryg123

I woke up Thursday ready to take on the world. I'm having so much fun, just really unwinding and really enjoying myself. I have not watched a single minute of TV, I haven't read a single page of either book I brought with me (Jackie Collins' latest along with bio on T Rex singer Marc Bolan). The Jungle tonight. It's going to be a good night. Then the boardie party on Friday, then my last night on Saturday night. Ya mon, I'm not through yet. I still have some livin' to do.

----------


## beachgirl66

> Ya mon, I'm not through yet. I still have some livin' to do.


Ditto!

----------


## wpyogi

> It was fun meeting a lot of the boardies on the Bar Crawl, including wpyogi from Colorado. She is staying at the penthouse suite at Kuyaba, and that's very impressive because that's one of the best rooms on the entire beach!
> 
> The plan was a for a lot of us to meet at Bentley's, but you know how things go when everyone has been drinking all afternoon -- best to plan it by ear. I just told Bentley to have lots of crab cakes and  that I would try to pull something together for him.
> 
> The first to arrive were Suzie Q and I, then wpyogi and her hubby (great guy, btw), then Katho (always with a big camera in hand), then Gugiray and Sweetie Pie along with Clarity and Hubbyman and Marley and Ralonzo and a few others. It was a real party up there!


It was great meeting you gerry (you, too suzieQ!)!  Bentley's was an absolute riot that night.  I wish we could have stuck around longer for the latter crowd, but as you said with drinking all afternoon, we were playing it by ear.

We spied you a few times later that week cruising the West End Road on your scooter.  Unfortunately, our paths did not cross again.

(p.s. the Kuyaba room score was completely due to the excellence of this board)

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, First mate Roger (left) and Famous Vincent on the snorkel boat

2, Breakfast at Seasplash

3, Nice, colorful Negril sunset

4, Folks takin' a leisurely walk through the country

5, Love seeing goats in the road, don't you???

----------


## gerryg123

Here is a little snippet video of Robert from Blue Hole. He's a great guide and a nice guy (wants to be in report):

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Suzie Q out on the open sea

2, Cheers, mon (notice the note pad?)

3, Enjoying the sunset with the great gurigay

4, Another fantastic beach day

----------


## Guirigay

Holy smokes I was squinty at sunset Gerry! That was the day we shared cake I believe...  :Smile:  Thank you very much!!

----------


## Juli

All I want to do it laugh at GerryG & Guirigay's picture. Good times/Good friends... The 2 G's!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video of the snorkel boat with Famous Vincent, heading to Booby Cay island. Fun stuff ....

----------


## gerryg123

Really a nice vibe at the Seastar Inn this week. I ran into countless familiar faces and met lots of boardies including Mo From Monroe, who was really nice. Often there was Percy hangin' about, he usually drives Tattoo Charlie around but he's usually available to drive anyone. Chris was always doing nice things like buying a round of drinks for everyone -- try that on seven-mile beach, good luck, lol.

I decided to rent a room at Seasplash today because I had heard so many good things about Jim Hurt, plus there were some boardies staying there and also two doors down at Country Country (Booger and Crew). Jim was in a great mood when I met him, and we talked a bit about how things were going and some of the promotions he is running in the future that hopefully will be great for the hotel. He gave me great rate and a fantastic room, No. 5 right near the beach! It had a king bed and AC and nice trimmings and details. I really liked it.

I had a nice meal, some jerk chicken, then Famous Vincent picked me up and we went spearfishing and snorkeling. Suzie Q came along, too, and we saw lots of fish. I speared a moray eel, a flounder (cheeky fish got away) and one little fish. The moray was NOT happy, and trying to bite me like crazy even though it had a spear in it, and Roger suggested maybe not to mess with them cause they're teeth are like razors. 

I brought all the fish to Bentley so he could cook them for himself and his extended family -- there are a few kids and cousins that he supports, too -- and I generally wanted to take it easy because I knew the THE JUNGLE was coming up tonight.

----------


## pretty40

Thanks for bringing us on vacay with ya. Can't wait to check in at Seasplash!! Soon come....

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Gerry-it was a pleasure meeting you and Suzie Q too. She's a great girl. Wish I could have spent more time with you guys.  Would have loved to go to Bentley's with you but couldn't do it since Seastar had picked us up for dinner that night. That just would not have been right. Believe me Seastar did not disappoint.  We had a great meal.  Came back for the Saturday night show but did not see you there.  It was also a pleasure meeting Tattoo Charlie and hanging on the beach all week with Rasta Stan & Betty and also Island Bouy & Rita. Had a brief meet up with Clarity and Hubbyman too.  Sorry I didn't get to meet more boardies but there is always next time.  I shy'd out of all the boardie meet ups.  You think you are shy Clarity? Gerryg123 is a great guy!!!!  (and he told me it was ok to say it) Ha

----------


## Lady Jane

Love the video. Your reports are so much fun. You know you have that announcer voice right?

----------


## gerryg123

I took a leisurely nap at Seasplash. i woke up a bit past midnight, perfect time to hit THE JUNGLE on Thursday nights (ladies in free, and where there's girls there's boys). 

Suzie Q was at Seastar Inn, and we had planned to meet at Jungle, but she was not around. In fact, there was not a single boardie and just one fellow Seastar Inn guest in the whole crowd upstairs where I like to hang. On past visits it's been much more comfortable with a posse with folks like Brasi, Shayne, Chris from Seastar, et al. Now, it's just me being circled by the usual party girls, one of whom kind of invaded my personal space and maybe I was oversensitive after being pick pocketing last reach but I would have sworn her hands were feeling for my pockets, and I was having NONE OF IT tonight. 

I drank the obligatory two rum punches and headed out.

Outside was even more pressure. I couldn't keep the hagglers off, but I was hungry and had not visited a single jerk stand yet, so I agreed to buy a plate from this one particular vendor on the condition he protect me by fending off the higglers. He said OK, and the chicken was really good, but every couple of minutes or so, there was another vendor trying to hit me up for something -- it's rough out their for single American guys on Thursday nights at the Jungle.

I was a good boy. I went home to Seastar Inn (had two hotels at this point). Ten bucks there, ten bucks back, five to get from Seasplash to the club -- I thought about it for a moment and realized I could never vacation in Negril in the style to which I am accustomed if I did not have a Scooter. Motoring along is a big part of my lifestyle.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some pics:

1, Tattoo Charlie -- the guy just has a presence when he walks into a room

2, Ricks Cafe -- Nice server as sundown approaches

3, Here's a nice lady I met who works at Bentley's (did not jot down her name but she said she wants to be in report)

4, Early morning at Seastar Inn. I am up every morning at 630 a.m. or so to do some work for back home to get it out of the way for the day

5, Negril seven-mile -- best beach ever

----------


## Seastar

Miss You Here Gerry.  Hurry back.  Miss our great conversations/interviews.. One day I will write a book but not for now so please hurry back so we can add additional chapters.  Your good friend.

Chris

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Very cool... Seems like a good A&R person could make some awesome discoveries in Jamaica. I was always surprised that some of the mainstream talent like Tessanne Chin, Cherine Anderson, Colin Levy and Taurus Riley have not broken big in the U.S. I've heard resort karaoke singers, nobody knows that would rival the Star Search talent...If your part of the record biz leans toward A&R or someone likes your vibe enough, you might just be able to disappear into Jamaica and get paid for it. I of course would gladly be your assistant! All it takes is one person to see your vision!  Beautiful report...Live long and prosper!

----------


## Seveen

loving it gerry -- making me miss negril - lol

----------


## gerryg123

I had good dreams Thursday night. 

I dreamed of the ocean, of snorkeling through the coral reefs and that little popping sound you hear as the fish nibble at the coral.

I dreamed of riding through the hills in my scooter, of eating Jerk chicken, of laughing away the hours with friends while relaxing on bar stools at DeBars and Seastar and Catcha Falling Star, of being mesmerized by Seastar Chris' life story that combines taking risks and working your butt off to succeed in grand fashion, of sitting late at night in Room 7 with Tattoo Charlie talking into the morning about our lives and dreams and our successes and foibles, of eating peanut butter n chocolate cheesecake like it was the last morsel of food on Earth, of sexy girls, of floating on my raft while Popcaan's "The Only Man She Wants" reverberates over and over and over.

Yes, this is really turning into a special trip. Whenever you celebrate life's pleasures, you can't help but look back at what has brought you to where you are today. No, I am not a millionaire. But I've worked hard enough for enough years to give my two daughters, 8 and 6, anything they want, and to be able to go to Negril as many times as I want -- and oh what a special place Jamaica has in my heart.

Jamaica is where I go to HEAL. It's wear I go to reflect, to feel better, to bite into a big lobster tail and let the butter drip onto my bare chest (except when out of season, of course). God how I love talking to fellow tourists in Negril about where they're from, what they're name is, and how much we share a love for this little vacation town that takes 16 hours to get to from Los Angeles, door to door.

It's Friday, and today is the boardie party. I can't wait.

----------


## jar77

16 hours door to door...that is dedication

Although since there is nothing direct from boston I leave Tuesday at 6:30am 3 hour layover in atlanta leave there at 12:15pm arrive mobay at 2:25pm 2 hours to blue cave castle after a couple of stops so 10 hours from Boston.  Used to be 5 hours with free red stripe on air Jamaica. But no more.

Thanks Gerry.  Your tales have filled the tedious time between booking and going.  Again thanks.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Ricks cafe, who is ready to jump?

2, Chillin' with Jodie

3, Boardies Jon n Tizzy (great folks)

4, Brasi from New York, a true gentleman

----------


## Vince

gerryg,THANKS for the report!!!!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's another typical gerry g YA MON video of Seasplash resort:

----------


## pretty40

Can't wait to take a dip in the jacuzzi again!!

----------


## Eden

hahah Gerry G lovin' your on site videos!  Negril Tourism should hire you to promote their hotels!  Keep em coming!

----------


## gerryg123

I woke up early on Friday ready to embrace a day that included two complimentary breakfasts at my two hotels, first at Seastar Inn, then at Seasplash, where I sat with owner Jim Hurt and enjoyed Fish Escovitch -- so spicy that tears were streaming down my cheeks but oh so good.

The big news at Seastar Inn was Tawnee had showed up, a long-time boardie and Seastar affection-ado with whom I had spent a lot of time with on my last reach. She's a really nice lady with a great enthusiasm for Negril, and tomorrow is going to be her Birthday!

Clarity and Hubby-man were at Seasplash, too -- "Clarity, you have FIVE things on your plate" -- and I also bumped into Mo from Monroe.

In an incredible coincidence that truly shows how small the world is, Jim (from Chicago) happens to be good friends with my friend Joe from Los Angeles -- my best friend growing up! What are the odds????

After my usual swim and snorkel with Famous Vincent, I headed up to Bentley's around lunch time because he had some left-over food he was holding for me -- even gerryg123 can't always finish his plate there!

Just as the boardie party was about to start, I was cruising on my scooter near the Corner Bar (just when you make the turn to go up the hill), and whom do I see but the great New Yorker Brasi, who was sitting on a picnic table near the shore and kind of taking it all in. We had not bumped into one another for about three days, so it was nice to see him. Shayne was there, too, and we soon followed one another up the road to Canoe for the big party.

At the party, it was fun. A band was playing, the place was rockin', and I met a lot of boardies like Spottycatz and hubby, Sweetness and others. I spent most of the time towards the back watching the band and chillin' with Tattoo Charlie, and together we ate french fries and other stuff. It was nice.

----------


## TizzyATX

Love your Trip Reports Gerry.  Love that picture of you and Jodie  too, she looks beautiful.  Glad we crossed paths, I'm quite sure it wont be the last time....looking forward to the next!

----------


## TizzyATX

> floating on my raft while Popcaan's "The Only Man She Wants" reverberates over and over and over.


I meant to tell you Gerry....That song was reverberating in my car this a.m....made me run over some stonework orwhathaveyou that some wise guy put there for no good reason....and totally blew my tire. But you knwo what, there was a service station right across the street and I'm still in a great mood. lol  I love that song.

----------


## Vince

LOL-My kids know that song word for word.Before mi boys baseball game i play Popcaan's "Clean-up"

----------


## marley9808

Tizzy.....you make me smile girl! You are one of the only people I know who can tell a story about a bad circumstance with a smile and a laugh!  :Smile:

----------


## TizzyATX

Awe Girrrrl...you know me, I cant be sweating that small stuff.  :Wink:  

Nice one, Vince my kids love that one too...

----------


## gerryg123

Back to real time, I found a crumbled 500j bill in the dryer this morning, lol .... I guess it's my official souvenir. .....

----------


## cinnni

I found a $100J in my back pocket of shorts that I haven't worn since last summer.   :Smile:   Along with a business card of a taximan.  All freshly washed and crisp  :Smile: 
Awesome report Gerry!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## gerryg123

Later I went to Ricks, as I often do at Sunset (it's right up the road from Seastar Inn), and all of sudden I hear: "Hey, Gerry G!"

It was Devon, a cabbie who used to hang out in front of RIU Club. He took me to the airport a few years back, and as we approached Sangster that day, he says, "Hey, are you missing something?" and pulls out my wallet -- I had absent-mindedly left it behind on the counter of a convenience story halfway back. There were hundreds of dollars inside, and at the time Devon REFUSED to take a big tip for covering my back.

That's how nice a guy he is and how honest he is. We laughed and talked for a bit, and it was so nice to see him again just to thank him one more time because, my gosh, I had met so many hustlers in the interim, and the man kind of restored my faith in humanity.

This time, I slipped him $20. When he started to protest, I said don't be silly, it's for your kids, and he said OK. Best $20 I spent all vacation.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Hangin at Ricks with Devon, a VERY honest cabbie

2, Here's the great bartender Natasha from Seasplash (she wants to be in report)

3, Here's the comforting security guard from Seasplash, Dave (he wants to be in report)

4, The band plays great reggae at boardie party

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video of Blue Cave Castle:

----------


## Juli

LOL, You are awesome. Please submit to the Travel Channel, you are sure to be a HIT!!!!!  GerryG- 1--2---3

----------


## Eden

I second that!  Gerry G, love love love your on site reports!  You videos make me smile, especially when you end with your trademark, "yaaa mon!" 



> LOL, You are awesome. Please submit to the Travel Channel, you are sure to be a HIT!!!!!  GerryG- 1--2---3

----------


## gerryg123

As the evening moved on, I went to hang out with my friend Keith and another expat, Tim, a really nice guy who is a former stand-up comic (funny guy!) who has been living on and off in Negril for about 20 years. 

We played dominos with Jodie (she is really good and loves winning!) at Banton's for a bit. I made arrangements to meet her later, and in the interim I had arranged for a nice batch of fish soup at Bentley's -- I was experimenting with different dishes, and at this point one more crab cake would have seen me spouting claws -- and it was nice. I figured it was going to be my last meal at Bentley's cause I was leaving in a couple of days, and both of us really enjoyed it.

I hooked up with Jodie later, and we went to Travellers for karaoke. Keep in mind, I am NOT a singer by any stretch. But Jodie is actually quite good, though MUCH TOO SHY to actually get up and sing, even though there were only about 10 peeps there, several making a fool of themselves which is exactly what I wanted US to do, lol. Frustratingly, Jodie would sing into my ear when the others were up there, and she sounded good, but no amount of persuading would get her up there!

Heavily motivated by Rasta Stan's great performance at Seastar Inn on the the Saturday before, I tried "Stand By Me," and it was BAD, but honestly I did have fun. When the chorus would roll around, I would try to get everyone to join in: "Come on everyone, won't you staaaaaaaand by me!" .... Silence. LOL.

We did not stay out too late. I knew tomorrow would be my last night, and I didn't want to miss precious moments of my vacation sleeping during daylight hours the next morning. I am almost OCD about it -- I do NOT like to waste time on vacation even more so than I don't like to waste time at home because being in Negril costs money, so I feel like I am missing something!

I can relax when I get back. My Negril trips are about fun and adventure, not much sitting by the pool working on my tan!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, the rock pool and ocean at Westender Inn

2, Hangin' with Rambo, the great security guard for Seastar Inn

3, At Banton's playing dominoes with Tim and Jodie 

4, Here is me and reggae superstar Luciano (I am the one on the right!)

5, Nice blended fruit drink at Catcha Falling Star

----------


## justchuck

What a trip you had. The little pool at Westender looks inviting, and so does the fruit drink!

----------


## garysteph1018

Great pic w/you and Luciano... I enjoyed that concert from here in SC thanks to Rob & Lisa!

----------


## TizzyATX

> 4, Here is me and reggae superstar Luciano (I am the one on the right!)


Thank you Gerry for sorting that out for us lol

----------


## gerryg123

Saturday morning. Last full day in Negril. I had some leftover pasta for breakfast at Seastar Inn, and this kind of set the tone of the day. I cruised down the hill, stopping in front of Legends to say hello to my cabbie friend, Shayne, whom I've known for years and always drives me and Brasi around. He was hoping to strike a deal to take me and Braz to the airport tomorrow, since by coincidence both of us are leaving the same day, and I said it was OK if it can work out, but as things would turn out, we would go with Clives.

I went by Elvis scooters and hit him with another $20 for one more day 'cause I had paid for 10 days and this was the 11th day. I had my floatie raft at Seasplash, so I made my way there, as that had become my "beach" home. Vincent came at 1030 a.m., as usual, and we went snorkeling and spearfishing. 

All week, Vincent's snorkel assistant, Roger, was hoping to make a deal to keep my spear gun. He loved it, and he only had one other gun. As we made our way back to the shore in front of Seasplash, I asked if he still wanted it. He said yes but did not have any extra money, he said, so I said WTF and just gave him the spear gun -- on the vague condition he and Vincent take me snorkeling for free a couple of times next reach, and Vincent readily agreed. 

The spear gun was about 100 bucks in USA, but they cost a lot more in Negril. When I suggested to Roger that if he has Net access, an email and a credit card, he can buy one from amazon or eBay and have it shipped to Jamaica, he just looked at me like I was from outer space, lol.

Back at Seasplash, I hung a bit at the bar with Natasha, a really good server who has been there a long time through all the different owners. She says she really likes Jim Hurt -- "the best hotel owner in Negril!" she says -- and she is always in a good mood and smiling, and that makes it a great experience to sit at the oceanfront bar and enjoy some fruity drinks.

Back at Seastar Inn, I hung at the pool with Tawnee and some of the other Seastar yardies. I called one of the Jerk chicken guys who runs a little restaurant on the Cliffs and said, "Hey, can I order a plate to be picked up at 3 p.m.?" He says ya, so I say, "Please, not too spicy, bbq style," and he says all good.

It was about 115 p.m., so I had almost two hours before the chicken would be ready, I figured. I hung with Charlie for a bit, then motored down the hill. I had a bunch of little things to take care of, including buying my two girls a nice stack of Jamaica dresses so they would not be quite so mad at me for going to Negril without them!  Charlie suggested the Indian store near the roundabout. On the way down, I bumped into the chicken guy, said, "Hey, don't forget my chicken, I will be back in 45 minutes -- bbq style!" 

Ya mon. He had yet to move a muscle, lol.

After some intense negotiation, i bought six dresses for 72 dollars USD. It was 3 p.m. on the dot when I arrived for my chicken, but, alas, he just began to cook it once he saw me again. I was like WTF and said I did not want to wait long and that was why I made special arrangements for 3 p.m., so he said OK it will be ready soon come, like 15 or 30 minutes.

Meantime, I said OK, went to Home Sweet Home, where I had never been, to have a quick drink, chill on the hammock, prepare myself mentally and physically and spiritually for my chicken lunch. At Home Sweet Home, I met the chef and one of the managers, Marcea (she wants to be in report), and I was thoroughly impressed with the property, which lives up to its name. You really do feel like you're in your own backyard there. I want to come back there one day, for sure!

So, finally, I pick up my lunch. Spicy as all heck, Jerk style and not BBQ, so I could only laugh after all this. I had a few bites, paid the bill, took the rest home in my little compartment in my scooter. Just as I was pulling away, I thought to myself that I had never been to Chicken Lavish, and I know they have BBQ style, so I figured what's wrong with one more plate? I went to Chicken Lavish, where I bumped into the server Natisha (wants to be in report), who I had known from Seastar Inn because she is tight with Knoxley, the great keyboard player in the band (Negril is a small town, after a while you're always bumpin' into someone you know). 

Knoxley, btw, is a rare find, a top musician with a real job who not only works at Seastar Inn but also plays at Alfreds and Ricks, so he has a good gig going. Chicken Lavish was great. I decadently poured a half cup of BBQ sauce on my chicken and loved it.

Back at Seastar Inn, Charlie was still hangin' about. He was supposed to meet me at the first chicken place, but I guess when I jumped away to Home Sweet Home, I missed him.

Suzie Q and I went to Bantons to meet Jodie. Then we all went to Catcha and hung out with Gugiray and Sweetie Pie, and I bumped into Clarity and Marcus just as I was leaving to ready myself for the big show at Seastar Inn. I gave Jodie all my shampoos and soaps and pens and reading glasses and snacks and other stuff because I was leaving tomorrow, and she wanted to go home and freshen up before returning later.

----------


## Guirigay

Sad day Gerry, our last meet up at Ivan's. I have a horribly taken yet nearly perfect portrait of you at the bar there. ("You've got your finger over the lense fool!") I'll post it if you're good with it... Your resurrection skills were impressive. Really glad you got a chance to drop in at Home Sweet Home and agree with the feeling of a yard. And Chicken Lavish! Shoulda gone with the Lavish all along!  :Smile:  You are a mighty whirlwind Big California! In comes Gerry, flash goes Gerry, out goes Gerry to the next flashpoint! You weave through my tale daily I believe. Thanks for everything, truly memorable!

----------


## gerryg123

> I have a horribly taken yet nearly perfect portrait of you at the bar there. ("You've got your finger over the lense fool!") I'll post it if you're good with it ...


No prob, my friend, but can you do a photoshop fix to eliminate my double chin???? ha ha

----------


## Guirigay

So here they are, No photoshopping necessary, I bid adieu to the Mighty Californian....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Hangin' with Shayne

2, Seastar driver Henry, always in a good mood

3, Tattoo Charlie and Suzie Q

4, Sweetie Pie and Gurigay at Catcha

5, Blue Cave Castle, very unique hotel

----------


## Guirigay

Thank you for that pic Gerry, Wow!

----------


## gerryg123

> Thank you for that pic Gerry, Wow!


You do look INCREDIBLY relaxed. One of the great things about a vacation, at least for me, is the person on his first day or so is a much different person by the end of the reach .... there is a sense of healing, a sense of growth, a sense of relaxation and relief, just a feeling of serenity that seeps in slowly but surely .... Can anyone relate to this????

----------


## CherryNorth49

> You do look INCREDIBLY relaxed. One of the great things about a vacation, at least for me, is the person on his first day or so is a much different person by the end of the reach .... there is a sense of healing, a sense of growth, a sense of relaxation and relief, just a feeling of serenity that seeps in slowly but surely .... Can anyone relate to this????


With you 100%

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video of Sir D Lookout at sunset


:

----------


## marley9808

Awwwwwwww, there is my Guirigay and Sweetiepie!

Yeah Mon!

Thanks Gerryg...1, 2, 3  :Smile: 
That was a FABULOUS sunset that night!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Suzie Q and Blue Hole Gardens guide Kassie

2, For the record, returned this scooter intact -- with extra gas

3, No explanation necessary

4, Me and Charlie Tattoo

5, flop flop fizz fizz

----------


## gerryg123

Sunday arrived, my last day. I was scheduled to be picked up at 10:30 a.m. by Clives, and I woke up at 6 -- four more hours of fun.

The sun was just creeping up over the hills. I took one  last long ride on the Scooter up the hill, past Catcha, past Banana Shout, past Ricks. I veered right and whooshed past Moondance Cliffs, then Keith's house and Banton's, all the way to Westender Inn. It was so early there was not a soul around. I knew I was really going to miss Westender, my home away from home at Seastar Inn.

I headed back, feeling the wind, smelling the ocean, enjoy the sights and the sounds of birds in the morning. I was all alone. I had Negril to myself. It was me, Negril and God. And a few goats roaming about, of course.

I stopped in at Out of Town pastries, as I often do in the morning, for a quick patty and fruit juice. Plus ten packs of Lion Kings -- they make nice little gifts back in Los Angeles, and they're one of the ONLY things more affordable in Negril compared to California.

I wanted to do the whole run before calling it a day. I passed Seastar Lane and kept going down the hill. Past Rockhouse and the craft shops all the way to Blue Cave Castle. I did a little beep beep and they let me in. I had my raft there and was considering one last swim off the Cliffs, but it was a little rough. I hung out with one of the Blue Cave Castle yardies, a friend from Brooklyn who works in musical theatre. Nice guy. 

I wanted to hit the beach. I took off again, and it's about 7:30 a.m. or so. I made my way past the roundabout, past Travellers and Bar B Barn and Legends, all the way to White Sands. I had popped in to Bar b Barn a couple of times earlier in the week -- I've stayed there a lot through the years -- but was disappointed because Maureen, my favorite server, was not around anymore.

At White Sands, I floated around in the ocean (I "borrowed" a raft assuming it was Brasi's, lol), then ordered a nice cup of coffee. I sat with one of the yardies, sort of contemplative. 

I was sad to be leaving, but I did miss my two daughters.

Then I heard it: "Hey Gerry G! Is that you?"

It was Maureen from Bar B Barn. She was working at White Sands now, and I could not believe it was her.

"What gwan???" We hugged. It was a nice little ending because I had made so many little reunions with folks I had not seen in several reaches. Maureen looks great btw, she says she has lost 30 pounds!

"How much for the coffee, Mo?" I said.

"200j"

"OK, do you happen to have change for a US $100 bill?" I was kidding of course. We laughed.

I enjoyed my coffee sitting in front of the ocean. Tick Tick Tick -- two hours left in Negril.

----------


## rastagal

You do more in one morning than i do in a whole trip I think!

----------


## gerryg123

Backing up a bit, Tawnee had a great birthday party the night before, especially the part when Rasta Stan jumped up and sang happy birthday to the great, tattooed Canadian, and Tawnee even did a little dance in front of the stage -- girl has moves, too, and there were a LOT of well-wishers and friends to salute her ..... This is my second reach at Seastar Inn same time as Tawnee -- Randy did not make the trip this time, but Tawnee is so at home here it's like family to her. 

There was a great custom cake, too, with Tawnee's name on it, of course. 

When we had a moment near the bar, I told Tawnee she did a great job with the little dance, and she shrugged: "I have to go all the way to NEGRIL to dance, ha ha."

Jodie was at the party, too. I think this was her first official Seastar Inn Saturday party, and she really enjoyed it. I pointed out Francine was one of the drummers, and Jodie was impressed -- and she does NOT impress easily, lol.

----------


## gerryg123

Chris is really in his element on the Saturday parties. I mean, the guy loves his role as host of the party -- I bet he could deliver a great toast at any wedding, he has that natural gift. He would make a great tour manager for rock and roll bands -- he has all the skills.

Tattoo Charlie was in good spirits, too. He's good friends with Tawnee n Randy, known them both a really long time. Tattoo Charlie has strong roots in Negril. He's been at Seastar Inn for a whole month, but his vacation is winding down, too. He's leaving on Wednesday, a few days after me .... That guy loves to have a good time. Just like Chris, he would fit in perfect in Hollywood.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Bar B Barn Maureen now at White Sands -- she is a great server!

2, Tawnee the birthday girl busts a move

3, Nice cup of java at White Sands

4, Happy Birthday Tawnee at Seastar Inn

----------


## Tawnee2

> He's good friends with Tawnee n Randy, known them both a really long time.


I don't mean to be nit picking but this made me giggle a little - We met Charlie & Theresa in 2009 - kept in touch via a few emails and saw them again at our wedding in 2010.  Just more wonderful people that we have met in Negril and continue to keep in touch with - nothing more ...nothing less.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

The Spirit of Negril is alive and well! You give a road map to adventure...Thanks gerryg123!

----------


## suzieQ

Gerry...Thank you so much for letting me hop on the back of your scooter! I can't think of anyone else who could have given me a more excellent Negril adventure. Thanks for introducing me to Jodie, Banton, and of course, Bentley!
So when are we going back???

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Everything needed to record a trip report ....

2, Nice local siblings

3, Blue Cave Castle, really nice hotel

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video of the Westender Inn ....

----------


## justchuck

. . .enjoying your on the scene video and pictoral reports. Don't stop!

----------


## gerryg123

It was still early, especially for a Sunday morning, so I knew it might be a challenge to find a vendor at the craft shop near the roundabout, but I needed some Rasta necklaces -- it's a ritual every vacation to buy a batch. On the way, I run into Shayne, and we say our goodbyes. He's a nice kid, a young cabbie who works really hard. I've known him for four reaches, and he always has a great attitude -- and if he can't pick me up within 10 minutes no matter what time of day, he sends a friend. He never leaves me hangin' ....

At the craft market, I haggle for a bit and buy my necklaces. They make nice gifts at home, but I like to wear 'em, too, because they remind me of Negril.

At Seastar Inn, I still had to pack, which involves shaking out all my clothes and deciding what I want to leave behind. Suzie is in the courtyard, eating breakfast. I order some dumplings. 

"Gerry, we totaled your final bill, and the dumplings are not on the bill," Clarol says.

"Oh my gosh, you mean they're free? What a nice going-away present," I say.

"No, you owe me 400j."

LOL.

I still had to return the scooter and finish preparing my submarine sandwiches for the ride to Sangster. Plus, there was one more ride down the hill and through the strip to Elvis to return the scooter, and my plan was for Clives to follow me or meet me at White Sands, cause we were slated to pick up up Brasi, too.

TICK TICK TICK ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, nice dog near Banton's (the dogs are nicer in Negrl than USA, agree?)

2, Booby Cay Island

3, Bentley cooks

----------


## gerryg123

With Clives set to pick up me and Suzie Q in just a few minutes, I said my goodbyes (tough to do, god how I love Seastar Inn) and left my bags in Suzie Q's caring hands. She agreed to have Clives meet me at White Sands where Brasi was, so that gave me one LAST chance to race down the hill in my scooter to return it.

I don't ride motorcyles, so the scooter is a special experience for me in Negril, a big part of my vacation. I dream about riding 'em when I'm back home. I have loose plans to return, maybe in July, maybe in December, but nothing is for sure. Every year, a little more responsibility gets laid upon us -- it's called being an adult -- and I never, never, never know if this Negril trip will be my last, at least for a LONG time.

I savored the moment. I cruised along. I yelled "hey rasta" to all the familiar faces along the way, and by now there are a lot of them.

I returned the scooter hassle-free (what could he do? the bike was in perfect condition, and he had no deposit), and kudos to Elvis for not trying to con me about damage to the tire rims or something like that, as other scooter places have done in the past. This guy was honest, 100 percent. He even hitched a ride on the back for me to go to White Sands to save a cab fare.

At White Sands, Brasi was waiting in the front. It was nice to see him again. We have a good history together, this being our second trip in which we both arrived and departed on the same day. 

We recounted some of our adventures and misadventures one last time. Oddly, both of us were actually eager to return home, though we both had a great time in Negril. Call it homesickness or just being a dad, but the USA was calling both of us. Eleven nights is just enough.

When the Clives van pulled up, thank god Suzie Q had come through, as my bags were safely in back. And a surprise bonus: Sweetness was coming too! She had cut her trip short and had surprised us. I knew it was going to be a fun ride back.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video of the bar crawl:

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Kevin at Catcha in action

2, Hey Tiz got a light?

3, The eyes have it ....

----------


## booger

Gerry, how did I miss the comatose'd moment? LOL

----------


## gerryg123

I've been saving that pic ....

----------


## irieworld

oh my -- brave of you to share that photo--looking like a cross between a messed up Jack Nicholson in The Shining and someone who needs to pass out, pronto. If I saw you coming towards me on the street, I would cross to the other side. Jodi looks beautiful as ever though.

----------


## booger

This was right before I was put to bed on the night Luciano played. So sad, I do not remember much of the show. Hey Chris, we need to book Luciano again. New Years would be a great time. I promise I'll remember this time.....



I still have a firm grip on my beer though, so I still had a little left in me.

----------


## marley9808

LOL!!!!!!!!

Boogs and Gerryg have you seen that you have both made it onto the newly redesigned SeaStar Inn website......no better folks to represent the place LOL
Jon and Ninja made it too......go check it out  :Smile:

----------


## booger

Yeah I saw that. LOL

----------


## gerryg123

Though there was a big part of all us that was sad to leave, the ride home was a laugh a minute. Besides recounting the week, we talked about our real lives and all the things waiting for us upon our return -- the good, the bad, the ugly.

It was a beautiful day, perfect weather. We made our way through Green Island, Lucea, all the way to Sangster airport. 

This trip was quite an adventure because there was so much energy in the air with so many boardies meeting, all in one place, all at one time. It was special to connect faces to the names (or pen names) and to share our love for Negril with others with whom we have so much in common.

Never did a Negril trip feel like this. It was like I felt more WHOLE than ever before upon my return to the airport -- a sense of satisfaction and fullfillment that never existed before. Boy, we had some fun.

Then I got to the airport, and a new misadventure happened ....

----------


## TizzyATX

Kevin:  "Where's my Mic!!"

Me:  "Where's my Pall Malls....Wheres my lighter!!"  (real ? is where are those bikini bottoms, they did not make it back" LOL

GerryG:  "MY EYES....Where are my eyes!!!!!"  

That pic is the best to date Gerry!  HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## marley9808

Lmao

----------


## gerryg123

The lighting is not so great, but here is a little snippet video with Banton:

----------


## gerryg123

I had mentioned in an earlier post that my flight was delayed five hours, forcing me to change flights at the last moment (thank god I had cell and called the USA 800 number instead of waiting forever on line), but I did not divulge all the details about what was at stake.

I am in law school, and I had maximized my absences to make the trip -- THEIR spring break did not coincide with MY spring break, lol -- so had I missed that coming Monday at school, I would have FLUNKED the semester with no recourse, and that would have messed up my student loan and everything else. I HAD to make it back to Los Angeles that night.

Good news, by finding another flight and being delayed just two hours, I would not only make it back, as things turned out, but I got a chance to check out MOBAY VIP club -- wow that place is nice. I even took a shower there, and I LOVE showers.

And while I was glad to be heading back, there was also a big part of me that had a tough time saying goodbye to Negril. Jamaica is such a magical place. It's on my mind constantly.

Cutting to real time, it's been three weeks since I've returned. I still dream of Jamaica every night. Am I the only one who often dreams of Jamaica while in North America????

----------


## Eden

Hi Gerry!  I can so relate to those feelings.  It's hard to shake the memories of a wonderful trip even after being home for several weeks.  And, you certainly had a ton of amazing adventures in Negril to replay in your head!   Just focus on your next trip to get you through! 
By any chance, do you happen to go to UCLA law school?  One of my best friends is in his 3rd year there. :-)

----------


## gerryg123

> By any chance, do you happen to go to UCLA law school?  One of my best friends is in his 3rd year there. :-)


Nah, my law school is based in the Cayman Islands where USA officials can't track them down, lol (jk)

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, By popular demand, more Tizzy 

2, Nice family, nice smiles

3, Brasi is action

----------


## TizzyATX

Brasi you looked smashing dahling!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Nice day at the beach

2, Natisha, great service at Chicken Lavish

3, Marley and Ninja havin' their cake and drinking it, too

4, Devon, a good cabbie hangin' at Ricks

5, Treehouse, a great beach hotel with good food!

----------


## Patty Sather

AWESOME gerry ...... just catching up! ....you were so awesome at the flop! what a sport!!!!!! You have some awesome pictures!

----------


## gerryg123

A few things I left out:

1, It's all good between me and Gas. No, I did not rent a scooter from him again, but I beeped and waved to him throughout the week. The first few times, Gasford waved for me to come say hello, but I never stopped -- wanted to drive him crazy a bit, lol.

2, Roadside Jerk chicken update -- I didn't eat as much chicken this time around, but it was nice to see SLICE TO THE BONE was back in his usual spot in front of Ricks. He is a bit sporadic, some reaches he is there and others he is not, but the guy cooks a mean chicken. It's almost ironic that such as organic, home-style recipe as jerk chicken is best served at the biggest tourist spot! I also was glad to see Winston still operating on seven-mile, along with a few others .... Best food ever.

3, Digicel prices -- Went in with Brasi the first day to Digicel. Shayne picked us up and Brasi wanted his own phone this time, plus I re-upped minutes. I think for the phone and minutes was close to $60 -- same as mine three reaches ago ..... I hear if you go to Sav you can get a better deal, but of course that involves going to Sav, which is kind of a long trip .... Also, towards the end of my stay, I accidentally jumped into the pool at Seastar Inn with the phone in my pocket -- and I had not consumed a single sub sandwich, oddly enough, just my usual absent-minded, Mr. Magoo self.

4, I met a few really intriguing ex pats, and all of them seemed really happy and really at peace. I can only imagine the incredible life it would be to live in Negril, but alas I had a bit too much going on in real life back in USA. But I can dream, can't I? It's a very special community, seven mile beach and the West End cliffs, and overall I've never met so many nice people, locals and expats alike, and that's the biggest reason of all of why I love Jamaica.

----------


## negrilaholic

Love your pics and report, that last one of you cracked me up! That very last pic you just posted..where was that taken at?

----------


## gerryg123

> Love your pics and report, that last one of you cracked me up! That very last pic you just posted..where was that taken at?


That was at Banton's .... You would love that place, N-holic ....

----------


## negrilaholic

yah, it looks really cool..where is that by?

----------


## gerryg123

Past Ricks, veer right, just past Moondance Cliffs but before Westender Inn ....

----------


## Juli

Love Banton, nice place to hang out &  watch a good game of intense checkers.

----------


## booger

> Love Banton, nice place to hang out &  watch a good game of intense checkers.


Gerry, I look forward to you taking me to meet Banton on the next reach...... We can stop at Rexy's on the way...

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a snippet video of Chicken Lavish:

----------


## TizzyATX

Chicken Lavish is goooooooooood.  Yum

----------


## Eden

I've had their sweet & sour chicken and it rocks!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Gerry G n Suzie Q

2, Blue Cave yardie (he wants to be in report)

3, Rasta Stan in the house!

4, Markus ready to dive right in ....

----------


## TizzyATX

Lol @ Markus....that guy just makes me laugh

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video of a friend eating a fruit rollup for the first time -- at Blue Cave Castle, nice hotel.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some more photos (top to bottom):

1, Hangin' with Jodie at Seastar Inn

2, Rasta Dave from Seasplash hangin' with us at Booger party

3, Ninja, man this guy can flop

4, Fellow chocolate n peanut butter cheesecake affectionado at Canoe (wants to be in report) ....

----------


## Clarity

That picture of Markus had me cracking up!
Everytime I think of that great dinner at Bentley's, I have to smile. 
I've been enjoying all the pictures and videos in your trip report.
Especially that video of Giurigay and Sweetness taking in the beautiful sunset at the one love pub crawl :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

MMMMM I had some of the peanut butter cheesecake at Ivans on our last night.....that was DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Eden

Marley,
Where do they sell peanut butter cheesecake in Negril?  That just sounds amazing! Love peanut butter!

----------


## marley9808

Ivan's at Catcha Falling Star is where I had it, they also have a key lime cheesecake...they are both amazing!

And yes, Peanut Butter is a hit in our house as well (also Booger and Sandie's) LOL

I will be sure to post the photo I took of the one I had when I get to that point in my report  :Smile:

----------


## Eden

Thanks Marley, look forward to seeing the photo, although I am sure it will make me crave it even more!



> Ivan's at Catcha Falling Star is where I had it, they also have a key lime cheesecake...they are both amazing!
> 
> And yes, Peanut Butter is a hit in our house as well (also Booger and Sandie's) LOL
> 
> I will be sure to post the photo I took of the one I had when I get to that point in my report

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a fun little video with Shayne, the cabbie:

----------


## *vi*

LOL fun guy Shayne.  i swear he'll never age.

Really enjoying your videos, pictures and adventures Gerry.  You must know just about everyone in Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

_This trip had a much different feel than the others because there were so many fellow boardies, so there were a lot of meet-and-greets, and some of you I got to know very well, and for the most part it was a great honor meeting everyone.

Many of you inspired me. Here are some of my impressions with more on the way soon:_

*Booger* -- A classic Southern California type with the hey-bud-let's-party attitude, but there is a strong degree of sensitivity there, too, just below the surface. He seems like a really loyal guy, and Booger is extraordinarily friendly, too. So funny, we spent so many hours and so many days together, but I barely remember him ever talking about himself. He was much better at bringing out the thoughts and emotions from others, and that is a HUGE gift to have.

*Tizzy* -- Hottest thing on two wheels, but there's a lot to this Texas party girl, more than meets the eye. She's a great conversationalist with a natural feel for making others feel warm and invited. She is definitely go-with-the-flow and just super fun to be around. And and how Tizzy LOVES to laugh -- so much so that's it's infectious. So thoughtful, too, I bet Tiz is a GREAT mom!

*Michael Guirigay* -- Super cool guy. This one would definitely make it big in show biz. He would be a past-the-velvet-rope kind of guy, for sure. A great story teller. A natural gift for saying just the right thing at the just the right time .... And when things got tough, he responded beautifully .... I learned a lot just watching the way this guy moves. Really a stand-up guy. Kind of guy who would make a great best friend.

*Suzie Q* -- An incredible lady that is refined enough to handle Negril with aplomb as a single female tourist -- no easy feat. We spent a lot of time together, and Suzie Q proved a great inspiration to me because she's a great comeback story. Like so many of us, she has had some tough breaks that were not her fault one bit, and my oh my how she has bounced back. Suzie Q could meet 100 peeps in a row, and everyone of them would be impressed with her spirit and personality.

*Sweetness* -- The name does fit. There was something about her posts and pics that had my really eager to meet Sweetness in person, and once I got to know her, I found someone with a pure love for Negril and everything that's good about Jamaica. She helped make the long ride back to Sangster fun for everyone in the van. 

_There are more of you who inspired me so much this reach ..... I want to get to all of you. To be continued._

----------


## Marko

nice gerry........mi trying to catch up with your exploits...........looking good

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## marley9808

Wow Gerryg, those are SPOT ON descriptions of those folks.....you nailed it on every single one! Nicely done!
Those may just be the best descriptions I have seen yet!

----------


## Sweetness

marley is right those descriptions are spot on......and thank you for your kind words.....it was great to finally meet in person.  I love your zest for life and generous spirit.  

Lovin your report w/pics and videos......more if you got it please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## booger

Wow, thank you for the kind words. I have your description coming up in my trip report Gerry, and I cannot freakin wait.....

----------


## Guirigay

Thanks, Gerry, that is very nice. I'm truly honored by your words as I have to say your descriptions of every one else match my thoughts and my heart.You consistently offer surprises, Mighty Californian, much respect. You KNOW I'm just scratching the surface so far regarding you... There's a day coming up here...

----------


## TizzyATX

Aww shucks GerryG!!!  :Embarrassment:   That means alot to me!!!  I was really hoping I would be allowed the pleasure of meeting the infamous "mighty Californian", and to no surprise you were a BLAST to be around, and visiting with you the first time at seastar inn was like talking to an old friend somehow.  Was also really honored to meet Jody, who by the way is stunning, and so sweet. Lucky guy. I know you're a man on the move, but next time I hope we will get more time to chill and party together.  No doubt there will be a next time!

You really nailed it on all accounts Gerry...such a great group of folks that just meshed in a such a way....just the coolest thing, and I'm glad we were all a part of it.

Enjoying your trip report like always.....GerryG...123...Yaaaamon  :Wink:

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Kids playin' near Seastar Inn

2, Guirigay pretty happy for second place lol!

3, Brasi lettin' me know "Negril is No. 1"

4, Blue Cave Castle felt like a second home ....

----------


## butterfly

i'm loving your trip report and you seem like a fun person to be around.  I have followed all your trip reports.  I actually happened to meet you at the jungle on ladies night in February 2012.  It was the night that you were buying drinks for the ladies I approached you and asked "were's Brasi". Hoping to strike up a conversation.  You didn't receieve me too well, although I can tell you are a friendly guy.  At that point you might've thought I was a working girl, trying to score or just get free drinks. :Wink:  Hopefully if you come to Jamaica in August I can buy you a friendly drink.  I'm looking forward to meeting fellow boardies who are on vacation this will be my second trip to Jamaica this year.

----------


## justchuck

I'm enjoying your report!   Your fondness of Negril certainly shows.

----------


## gerryg123

_Here are some more boardies who greatly inspired me:_

*Rasta Stan* -- This was actually the second time we've been in Negril the same time, and like so many of us, I was instantly drawn to Rasta Stan, the friendly and utterly talented Negril regular with the distinctive rasta beads in his beard that make him instantly recognizable. He is so warm and friendly and well-spoken, plus an incredibly gifted singer who often gets the biggest cheers of the night when he steps in for a song or two at the Saturday shows at Seastar Inn. And god he is so kind-hearted by passing the tip jar around to make sure the band is well taken care of. And wow what a funny, guy, too.
*
Clarity and Markus* -- So enrapturing and tear-jerking are Clarity's reports (Markus, too) that I was almost a bit nervous about meeting negril.com's reigning champion in the sensitivity department. They're a striking couple, and I'm here to report that Clarity and Markus are just as beautiful on the inside as the outside. A bit shy at first, Clarity, once comfortable, gave me some of her life story when he sat together at Bentley's, and what an incredible and inspirational journey it has been. Markus is just TOO funny, a laugh a minute. It's easy to see why these two love each other so much, they're both so full of life in their pursuit to stay at EVERY single Negril hotel by the time they get old, lol.

*Brasi* -- What can I say about my bestest friend in Negril? We have so much in common between our loves for sports, rock music and everything Negril. The New Yorker is just the funnest guy to party with, ever, and with a life filled with triumphs and a little tragedy, Brasi has an exceptional perspective and sense of inner-peace you rarely find in someone so young, particularly someone so young at heart. He's the one tourist I've met in Negril that I talk to almost every day in the real world. I'm hoping we will be friends forever. If, god forbid, anything were ever to happen to me, he is the one I would want to be my daughters' god father.

*Charlie Tattoo* -- Charlie was the first one who greeted me at Seastar upon my arrival, when I was bleary-eyed and zombied-out after an all day and all-night trek from Los Angeles. We went to the bar crawl together, and while I bowed out after two or three stops, Charlie made the whole run -- and returned to Seastar Inn with five beautiful female tourists! What a first impression! Folks are instantly drawn to Charlie, whose conversation skills and charisma are simply over the top. Of all the activities I enjoyed in Negril -- snorkeling and spear fishing in the coral reefs, gorging myself with Jerk chicken, gettin' crazy in the clubs -- I think the best times of all were chillin' with Charlie in Room 7, drinking beer and rum until the morning light, and revealing to one another our inner-most secrets and over-the-top career goals. Simply a FANTASTIC guy.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Another great Jamaican smile

2, Jamaican laborers work HARD

3, So nice to enjoy fresh air in the countryside

4, Cabbie Chunkey, known this guy a long time, good cabbie

5, Nice little light snack from Bentleys!

----------


## Juli

GerryG123, I love your report hope you can give us our daily fix until August then on to December ??????

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Man, I wish I had your energy. Sand gravity usually kicks in for me. Love the report.
I'm not sure if I missed it, but where did you rent the scooter this time?

----------


## gerryg123

> GerryG123, I love your report hope you can give us our daily fix until August then on to December ??????


Not likely. A few more pics, a few more final thoughts ....

----------


## gerryg123

> I'm not sure if I missed it, but where did you rent the scooter this time?


Rented from Elvis. I would give him a B-plus.

----------


## Juli

Well, ok GerryG123..... More liv'n life and making more memories in the future, then. Thank you for your thread!

----------


## rastagal

> oh my -- brave of you to share that photo--looking like a cross between a messed up Jack Nicholson in The Shining and someone who needs to pass out, pronto. If I saw you coming towards me on the street, I would cross to the other side. Jodi looks beautiful as ever though.


OMG I laughed so hard at this...

Gerry you are a brave man posting that pic...If it were me I would have burned that thing and hid all evidence!

----------


## gerryg123

> OMG I laughed so hard at this...
> 
> Gerry you are a brave man posting that pic...If it were me I would have burned that thing and hid all evidence!


You guys are funny. It's just a momentary expression, I was not the least bit inebriated in that particular photo, just had my eyes closed as the flash went off, I think. I was out and about, early in the evening -- I don't drive the scooter if I am impaired!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are a few more pics (top to bottom):

1, Nice tourist lady at Sir D Lookout really lights up the room

2, Gerry G with camera-shy Clarity

3, Lonely fishing boat on great blue ocean 

4, wpyogi hubby responds to Bentley's request for more food on plate

----------


## beccajean_ca

Gerry awesome report.You as well have a way of bringing us all along for the ride.I hear what your saying about dreaming of Negril and always thinking of it when your not sleeping.I think for a lot of us if we could figure out a way to move there we would .its never far from my thoughts.It was great to read your report :-)

----------


## gerryg123

Here are a few more photos (top to bottom):

1, On the flight home .....

2, The ageless and beautiful Patty S.

3, Bentley ya mon

4, Feelin' very Metro at Half Moon Beach ....

----------


## booger

Great pics Gerry!

----------


## gerryg123

_A few more things I left out:_

-- Like I said, this trip was a good chance to re-connect with a lot of familiar Negril faces that I had not seen in a long time. One was Karl Ricketts, an exceptional artist who has been around a long time and is kind of an icon in the neighborhood. Many moons ago, back when my now ex-wife could still stand me (lol), we had met Mr. Ricketts and bought a painting from him. 

For once, it was refreshing for a local to be sincere about actually remembering me -- he did not, ha ha -- but it was still nice to see him because the reunion was one of the things that reminded me about how much I have always loved Negril. I'm assuming Ricketts will be around forever, and next time I see him, I want to buy another painting.

-- I did have a few tense moments, including a little "misunderstanding" between me and a young higgler on a motorcycle at the Shell station near the Roundabout. I'm still not sure if he was kidding or not, but when he begged for some of my gasoline and I turned him down, he said to me right in front of the station attendant: "What if I put a gun to your head and pull the trigger?"

I kind of laughed it off at the time and did not take it seriously because the attendant was right there, too, but no one had ever said anything like that to me before, and I was a bit relieved when he simply sped off with his friend riding piggy-back. I did not consider it a big deal.

-- I had one near-spill on the scooter with Suzie Q in tow when I wasn't paying close enough attention while maneuvering the little speed bumps on Seastar Lane, but otherwise it was smooth, danger-free 11 days riding through the hills and seven-mile beach. For the most part, the traffic was light.

-- I brought along a total of four inflatable rafts, and it was nice to spread them around. One was at Blue Cave Castle, one was at Seastar Inn, one was at Seasplash and one somehow popped at Blue Hole -- either a little hole in it or too much jerk chicken and too many fruity drinks, lol.

-- At Keith's house, he has a big TV that nearly covers a whole wall, and he set up a high-tech video game in which you race a sports car through an obstacle course with a steering wheel, gas pedal and break pedal. It was fun watching Keith's live-in assistant, Rasta, really get into it. The local loved to play that game, even though I'm quite sure he has never drove a real car in his life.

----------


## sunray

Gerry,  Isn't it amazing what one can experience in Negril?  You are going about his business at the gas station, and moments later a stranger is making a death threat.  Why do we (or should we) put up with such behavior?  If the person was so bold as to say that to you at a gas station in front of witnesses, I would shudder to think what might have transpired on a lonely road. Should it be taken seriously?  Words are only wind, (or so I have been told in Jamaica), but for someone to say such a thing in response to being unsuccessful in begging, is very troubling.  Back at home, and probably in Jamaica, a person might expect to land in jail for making such a statement.

----------


## gerryg123

I have a few more pics. Here is a SUZIE Q special:

----------


## rastagal

Love the Foo foo drink Pic!

----------


## gerryg123

We're winding down. A few more pics (top to bottom):

1, Bustling day with school kids

2, Chillin' at Rhodes Resort

3, Gugirary gets Sweetie Pie in MARCO POLO

4, Panel of judges

5, Half Moon Beach

6, Nice dog at Seastar Inn

7, Little house in country

8, Negril has the best chicken in world. This is a plate from Half Moon Beach

----------


## gerryg123

Some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Chillin' with Bobo

2, Typical Negril scene out in the country

3, View from cab while driving past Sav

4, Rasta Stan's better half ....

----------


## Sweetness

Big Up BoBo
(thx Gerry and by the way I think its brilliant that you kept ONE thread for your report so its all in one place)   Bless!

----------


## Marko

enjoyed this a lot Gerry and great to see so many old faces as well as new...........

luv the videos and pics of Bentley who is like a brother to this guy........
and if anyone ever has the chance to go up to say Hi to Bentley.....
mi promise you will walk away with a big smile on your face......

would have loved to be there this April like mi was two years ago........
but I had a chance to get to Negril in January of this year so I grabbed at the chance..........
maybe next year it will be April again.........you just never know.........

thanks again Gerry from da bottom of mi heart for the smiles and laughs your report brought to this guy.........
may wi meet someday pon da rock.........yah mon

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Reggae Roy

Excellent stuff GerryG123. Thanks for sharing it with us.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Lovely picture of Betty.  We got to hang lots with Stan and Betty and had lots of fun with them.  They are a great couple and we look forward to seeing them again next year (if not before).  Love you guys!

Gerry -it was a pleasure meeting you. You are a great guy and I loved this report as well as all your other ones. Hope to see you again too.

----------


## gerryg123

A few more pics while I work on a little epilogue (top to bottom):

1, Never did find out what was in the blue bag, lol

2, Nice guy I met in Roaring River

3, Hangin' w cabbie Shayne (always a smile)

4, Friendly face on Cliffs ....

----------


## Clarity

I just caught up with your trip report, loving all the pics!
(Especially the one with the "foo foo drink" - hehe)
Thank you for the kind things you wrote about me and Markus
_"negril.com's reigning champion in the sensitivity department"_ LOL! - that had me cracking up.
It was great meeting you too
Markus and I were just talking about you and your green raft last night. 
We miss seeing you blissfully floating along every morning on that raft! :Smile:

----------


## Marko

here is pic of our friend Bentley of Bentley Crab House telling one of his many stories after one of his delicious meals



what a character eh Gerry...........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## TizzyATX

Dude can make some faces LOL

 I'll have to stop off there and eat next time, meet this character

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some exclusive video of BOOGER doing the belly-flop contest ....

----------


## garysteph1018

Love your reports... love your pics! Hope to meet you soon  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Ya mon, soon come ....

----------


## gerryg123

Managed to scrap together a few more pics (top to bottom):

1, Booger at pool at Seastar Inn

2, Lightning, a guide from Roaring River (one of first peeps I ever met in Negril years ago)

3, Out in the country

4, A little roadside shack

5, Famous Vincent doing his thing ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here is one last video as we pull up on a boat with Famous Vincent to Booby Cay island. No one is there, so Famous Vincent turns back, but you can see how beautiful the island is up close:

----------


## Marko

pic of Famous Vincent off of da Cliffs...............



mi went out with him mi first time in 1992....hard to believe it's been 20 years since dat first time.....

great report Gerry123456789

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

A few more pics (top to bottom):

1, Country road, take me home

2, Little store open for business

3, Nice threesome near Sav

4, At Sunset ....

5, Closeup glamour shot of Suzi Q

----------


## gerryg123

Well, I return in three days. Here's a little video I found of seven-mile beach with the usual yah-mon commentary:

----------


## marley9808

Gerryg!!!!! Take us with youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## gerryg123

Oh, that reminds me. I have a great photo of Marley:

----------


## marley9808

Lol I wouldn't necessarily call that a "great" photo lol but it does remind me of how delicious those apple vodka and tings were......oh and it's not nearly as good as the photo of you and the sparkly lady from Sir Ds  :Smile: 

Love it!

----------


## bjritz

"Anyway, I am cruising back, near Banton's, and I hear the strumming guitar and the lovely singing of someone playing an acoustic version of "Touch of Gray" by Grateful Dead. Surprise, surprise, it's Rastagirl777, who used to tour around with Grateful Dead ...... Ha ha, just kidding. I just wanted to see if you'all were still reading -- there was NO rastagirl777 sighting!"

ROTFLMAO....Holy crap that was funny! I nearly completely fell out of my cubicle! Nice Gerry, so nice! Hah.

Just finished the previous trip report and now am working my way through this one, (up to pg 7) these are so fun, funny and now that I've been up and down the road I can see it all. Thanks for all this, what a riot! Makes my report look positively boy scout!

----------


## justchuck

Gerry:  I'll be arriving Sunday, staying at Negril Relax Resort.  Stop in when you're going by on the scooter. I've got some pics for you!
Here's a sample . . .

----------


## marley9808

Wow! Justchuck...that's awesome!

----------


## meinvancouver

Cartoon GerryG123 invades Negril

----------


## gerryg123

Justchuck, call me at the Seastar Inn when you arrive!

----------


## bjritz

> All I want to do it laugh at GerryG & Guirigay's picture. Good times/Good friends... The 2 G's!!



Oh my, Juli, so very true, all I'm doing is laughing and I've never met these two in the light of the Jamaican sun. But, woot, this is so fun!

----------


## gerryg123

Here I go again: Mi Sooooooon come ....

----------


## booger

So jealous, especially since you were just there when I was. Have fun mighty californian......

----------


## marley9808

I'm jealous too! Have fun

----------


## marley9808

Oh and tell Bentley we said Hi lol

----------


## tfw73

And please leave the rest of us some booze lol!

----------


## rastagal

Welcome GerryG!Heading to Bella Donna tonight!

----------


## garysteph1018

See u soon! I'm right behind you!

----------


## gerryg123

Wow, it sure is nice to be back at Seastar Inn. Got in late last night, partied it up (details forthcoming), and now it's just past 8 a.m. (6 a.m. Los Angeles time), and I'm adjusting. My green raft is still here! Chris, you're a saint. BRB.

----------


## Marko

> Wow, it sure is nice to be back at Seastar Inn. Got in late last night, partied it up (details forthcoming), and now it's just past 8 a.m. (6 a.m. Los Angeles time), and I'm adjusting. My green raft is still here! Chris, you're a saint. BRB.


Welcome back home mi friend and have fun riding around on dat Scooter.....

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## bjritz

Welcome back to Negril, GerryG123, ya mon.

(Up and focus...push da button..) 

"It's a great day here on negril.com; you're here with gerryg123 and taking a quick look around at the fantastic sights and sounds of Negril. And when I say quick I mean really quick." 

(Blurring, bobbing, now steady...hold that shot..) 

"Everybody you see here, wanted to be in my trip report.....Yaaa, Mon." 

(Cut)

Just a tribute to you, da bomb of Negril and a likkle bit of trip vid humor to start your day.

Now, where did I put my scooter helmet? I know I'm going to need it for this report. Alright, GerryG123, rock it!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Can't wait for the reports.  You gotta love it.  As soon as one trip report is done he's baaacckkk to do it again!  Nice Gerryg!

----------


## justchuck

. . .and the adventure continues!  We arrive tomorrow, will give you a call.

----------


## rastagal

The sun is shining and the weather is sweet this morning in Negril! Looking forward to last night's report!

----------


## gerryg123

> Alright, GerryG123, rock it!


You are hilarious but thanks so much, my friend. I will do my best! Negril is incredible. If there are any of you out there wondering if it's worth it, PUSH THE BUTTON!!!! 

I've put together some extensive notes. Stand by .....

----------


## gerryg123

It's real time, Saturday night at Seastar Inn. Steven West and others pumped out a great set of classics, and the Seastar drummers are pounding away for all their worth, and the accompanying dancers are dancin' like no one's watchin.

I was sitting with Rob just a moment ago, toasting the good times. The weather is perfect, Seastar Inn is hopin', and all is right in the world because I have nice full belly and I'm working on my third overproof rum punch.

----------


## gerryg123

I arrived late Friday night. There was a bunch of airline/airport stuff that was part of 16-hour commute door to door from home in Los Angeles to the airport to Miami to Montego Bay to the waiting arms of Clives transport.

Terry was the name of the driver who picked me up, and he performed brilliantly.

It's always fun to see the crabs scurrying across the road during the summer months, as we made our way out of Montego Bay through Lucea and Green Island and finally Negril

----------


## gerryg123

It was just past 10 p.m. as we turned the corner at Seastar Lane and headed to my favorite hotel in the world -- not a bad arrival time considering we landed at about 8 p.m. -- and it was nice to see the familiar faces.

I turned up the AC in my room way high, combined with the ceiling fan at rocket speed, and it felt like I was home again. I was thinkin' of just crashing out after such a long travel day, but of course Seastar Inn host Chris was havin' none of it -- the party meister already was in his element, so we made our way to the bar ....

----------


## bjritz

Nice chatting you up with Rob and gang at Seastar, almost like being there. Enjoy the dirty bananas and hasta luego, ya mon.

----------


## gerryg123

It was nice to have a blended fruit punch again at Seastar Inn. I wasn't drinking alcohol -- yet -- because the Seastar had a arranged to have a scooter there waiting for me, and sure enough Garrett handed me the keys, and there was a full tank of gas. 

I drove down the hill past the roundabout just for fun, and it was there that I ran into an old friend, Andrew, whom I had met near Tedd's a few trips back, and we always say HI when we bump into one another. He was riding a scooter, too, and he was like, "Ya mon, what's up?"

It was near that little stretch of straightaway between the roundabout and Sunset on Beach, and I said, "Let's race!"

He said he races for money, but I just took off, and with no other option, pride was on the line for this young local. I pulled ahead, but he caught me, and we had a good laugh. He asked if he could "hang out" with me (translation: me buy him a beer or whatever), but I said I was busy cause I just got in and wanted to say HI to Shayne near Legends. He's a cabbie and a long-time friend.

As things turned out, I did not see Shayne (he later said his cab was in the repair shop), but I did run into CHICKEN BLUE, a top jerk-barrel guy near Alfreds. It was pretty quiet for a Friday night on the strip. 

I figured I would cruise back up the hill: Next stop, De Bars.

----------


## rastagal

Hey man I think I saw you scootering down the road yesterday but it didn't click into my head until you had passed already...you were heading up west end rd and I was walking down

----------


## gerryg123

Sorry, sometimes I have blinders on -- if I slow down too much, I end up buying trinkets, lol ....

----------


## gerryg123

Back to Friday night, it was slow at Debars, too. But I didn't care. It was nice to see Eddie and Trevor and rest of the gang. BTW, I notice Sunset on the Cliffs no longer has the security chain in front of the driveway -- a surprise considering the security issues two reaches ago.

There wasn't much action going on, except for when I locked myself out of my room within an hour of my arrival, and Chris just shook his head .... Plus, my new baseball cap (Chicago White Sox) flew off while I was riding up the hill, and the car behind me ran it over.

Back at the Seastar Inn, I finished the evening with several strong drinks. We had vague plans to go to Scrub a Dub with Chris, but when I left for a short time to cruise around, we ended up getting separated and Chris went home early -- that's acceptable considering Scrub a Dub doesn't even start until 2 a.m. or something; I didn't want to go without Chris -- understandable because I got pick-pocketed for 20 dollars a couple of reaches ago -- through Chris said Garrett wanted to go ... Instead, I went to sleep -- my first night in Negril, and I had a big smile on my face as I dosed off.

----------


## Juli

So, glad you can recapture that feeling again for all of us! The sounds, the smell, ahhhhhhh. Love, love how you have kept this tread going. Have a wonderful time & be safe GerryG123

----------


## MissNegril

Have you had a chance to stop off at some other places for snacks, lunch or dinner? Is Coral Seas still doing the live music on Monday nights?

----------


## Marko

Have a fun time mi friend......mi know you will.......lol.......tell all mi friends mi soon come.........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

> Have a fun time mi friend......mi know you will.......lol.......tell all mi friends mi soon come.........
> 
> Cool Runnings, Marko


Been spendin' a lot of time with the big B ....

----------


## M&G Montreal

Where are you, Rastagal?  We are at the Seastar.  Will be at the webcast at Funholiday today!  Hope to see you there.  I cannot believe I am up this early and raring to go!!!!  Must be talking in person to our Gerryg that gets us wanting to go where he's been and do what he's done .... well, probably not EVERYTHING he's done .....  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

Saturday morning. My first full day in Negril. I woke up, went down to breakfast, made a few hellos. I was switching to room 6 today, my favorite room -- No. 4 is actually closer, but I was obsessed with returning to room 6 -- and Seastar Inn worker Crash helped pack and move me as I prepared sub sandwiches.

Crash is a back-scene type of worker at Seastar Inn, a do-it-all type, but he doesn't have the opportunity to make tips like some of the others, so we have a little arrangement where he helps with luggage and I kick him down a piece of somthin' proper.

I hopped on the motor bike and headed down the hill. I met Bobo at his little ship across from Rockhouse -- he's a great guy -- and we chatted for a bit on how things are going. He's good friends with boardie fav Negriloholic, but having lost his phone, he was hoping I could contact her for him. We stood in front of his shop and Bobo left a message.

Then I popped in to say hello to Bentley from Bentley's Crab House -- good guy, great cook -- and also making a visit was David, a oldtimer from up the hill whose brother used to be the guitar player in the Seastar Inn house band. He's old and struggling, so I always give him a little money or buy him a meal. He lives near Banton's and Keith.

I'm trying to find Jodie, my Negril girlfriend. She moved from up the road to Red Ground, and I was only there one time and with so many little turns I forget her exact street. She has no phone and no email, but it was never a problem before cause she worked at Banton's. I went to Banton's but he was not there. Her old landlord at the building across from Sir D Lookout said last reach he knew her house, but I could not find that guy, either.

Canoe was calling. That same old man that's there 90 percent of the time was chillin' -- we always say hi but I never did get his name -- and I brought my raft and floated around in front of the restaurant. The water was nice. THIS is what I pay all the money for for airline tix and hotels, etc. -- to lie on my raft in the warm ocean and float with my thoughts.

----------


## TizzyATX

Happy floating Gerry....hope you find Jodie well. Pretty sure you'll find her LOL

----------


## gerryg123

I headed back to Seastar Inn, jumped in the pool, then had some lunch -- a big plate of spaghetti with meat sauce. 

I needed change, and Chris helped me out. Money exchange is a service Seastar Inn provides, too, and most don't realize how nice that is 'cause it's saves you a trip to the cambio and saves you the hassle of dealing with the hustlers out out front who offer to exchange at a better rate but end up short-changing you because their quick hands are like magicians'.

I saw Francine, Chris' beautiful wife and co-owner of Seastar Inn, and we said hello. She is very hands-on and was gardening at the time. Shayne came by and said hello 'cause I hadn't seen him yet. He's my regular cabbie, and we've been through all sorts of adventures together, seeing the good, bad and ugly side of Negril in the early morning hours through the years.

We said our good-byes -- a friend was waiting outside the gates because Shayne's car is in the repair shop, he said -- and afterward, I headed to Out of Town pastry for a little cherry juice and a massive stack of papers. 

Just like last reach, I found myself needing shaving cream, having forget to pack it. And just like last reach, I went to bunch of the little stores on the Cliffs looking for shaving cream but could not find it -- how do the locals remain cleanshaven? -- but I reluctantly motored down the hill and got some at Sunshine Plaza at Hi Lo market.

I also bought the following items:

-- Four dragon stouts

-- large container of cherry juice 

-- several little bottles of rum cream

-- and a bungee chord (just up the road at the hardware store)

The bungee chord has turned out to be a valuable item, as I tie down stuff on the scooter as I motor along. It was less than $2 USD, one of the best deals I've ever made!

----------


## rastagal

I am actually under the weather....I haven't been sick in years and yesterday started getting all achy and now have a fever.  Going to tough it out for another day and if no better I will have to head to the clinic....just what I wanted to deal with on vacation!  Hopefully I will be out and about soon!




> Where are you, Rastagal?  We are at the Seastar.  Will be at the webcast at Funholiday today!  Hope to see you there.  I cannot believe I am up this early and raring to go!!!!  Must be talking in person to our Gerryg that gets us wanting to go where he's been and do what he's done .... well, probably not EVERYTHING he's done .....

----------


## bjritz

> I am actually under the weather....I haven't been sick in years and yesterday started getting all achy and now have a fever.  Going to tough it out for another day and if no better I will have to head to the clinic....just what I wanted to deal with on vacation!  Hopefully I will be out and about soon!


So sorry to hear this, get betta soon. (Didn't eat a lion fish, did ya? ...see otha thread)

----------


## Marko

wha gwan Gerry.........what did you have for supper tonight?
you going down to Wet N Wild at Bourbon Beach?
have fun mon

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

> wha gwan Gerry.........what did you have for supper tonight?
> you going down to Wet N Wild at Bourbon Beach?
> have fun mon
> 
> Cool Runnings, Marko


Grand feast at Bentley's for party of 7 last nite -- the great chef outdid himself!

----------


## gerryg123

I also delivered a few little gifts that I had brought from USA to Bentley -- stuff he had specifically asked for like pens, razors, shampoo, plus a threw in some kitchen supplies, and he was very pleased.

I took a little nap to get ready for Seastar's weekly Saturday-night party.

Once things started rolling, I sat mostly with M & G Montreal -- a really fun couple whom I've known for a few reaches -- drinking rum punch and laughing it up. Rob and Lisa were there, too, of course.

Steven West was great at the roots vibration band leader, and the drummers were good, too. i didn't stay out too late. I crashed to get ready for Sunday. At least that's the story I'm going with, lol.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

> I also delivered a few little gifts that I had brought from USA to Bentley -- stuff he had specifically asked for like pens, razors, shampoo, plus a threw in some kitchen supplies, and he was very pleased.
> .


But no shaving cream!

 :Cool:

----------


## Marko

> Grand feast at Bentley's for party of 7 last nite -- the great chef outdid himself!


cool.....what did everyone have?

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## booger

Shaving cream is a pain to find, at least at the little stores. I found some in a squeeze tube at the little store a little North of Country Country on the morass side. I'm curious too what the locals use.

----------


## Kiknback

Everytime I hear someone say anything about shaving cream, it reminds me of Negril and this song.  Tony plays it pretty regularly at the bar at White Sands, and between the song and Tony's performance, the bar's been pretty much on the floor laughing by the end of the song.

----------


## Sam I Am

Thanks Kiknback - took me right back to the bar at White Sands with Tony  :Smile:

----------


## BCBud

> Shaving cream is a pain to find, at least at the little stores. I found some in a squeeze tube at the little store a little North of Country Country on the morass side. I'm curious too what the locals use.


Quite a few JA men use magic powder (to avoid bumps/ingrown hairs)  http://texasbeautysupplies.com/magfragshavp.html

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics, live and direct:

1, Seastar Inn bar staff (who can name every face?)

2, Nice day at beach

3, Mmmm, Bentley's meal

----------


## irie always

Randy My Man - Clarol - Alvin and Rochelle - 
Can't wait to see them again along with Francine - Barbara - Samanatha - Akima and Garrett -and Delroy Chef

----------


## gerryg123

It's Sunday morning, and I'm eating a pop tart at breakfast at Seastar Inn. 

I sat with M & G Montreal -- the Canadian couple is the nicest you'd ever care to meet -- and then I called Famous Vincent who arranged to meet at Rockhouse for snorkeling/spearfishing. I was alone, but I met a nice young couple from Atlanta and convinced them to come along. We caught lots of fish, then I headed to drop them off at Bentley's (see a pattern forming?).

Of course I later locked myself out of the room back at Seastar Inn (typical gerryg123). I wanted to check out Negril Spa Resort, have a drink there, perhaps steal a pool towel (just kidding!), but I guess I was not paying close enough attention and missed it. I kept motoring down the hill, past the roundabout to seven-mile. 

The helmet Garrett had given me for the scooter was a little tight (I have a bigger head than O.J.), so I pulled into another scooter place, Prento's, and rented a helmet that fit me for $20 for the rest of my stay. Later, Garrett just shook his head: "Why you do that? Mi could have just cut some foam out of your helmet." Oh well.

Then I went to Treehouse and had a nice fruit drink. Patrick (or Pat, as he prefers) was bartending -- he's a great bartender.

----------


## M&G Montreal

> I headed back to Seastar Inn, jumped in the pool, then had some lunch -- a big plate of spaghetti with meat sauce. 
> 
> I needed change, and Chris helped me out. Money exchange is a service Seastar Inn provides, too, and most don't realize how nice that is 'cause it's saves you a trip to the cambio and saves you the hassle of dealing with the hustlers out out front who offer to exchange at a better rate but end up short-changing you because their quick hands are like magicians'.
> 
> I saw Francine, Chris' beautiful wife and co-owner of Seastar Inn, and we said hello. She is very hands-on and was gardening at the time. Shayne came by and said hello 'cause I hadn't seen him yet. He's my regular cabbie, and we've been through all sorts of adventures together, seeing the good, bad and ugly side of Negril in the early morning hours through the years.
> 
> We said our good-byes -- a friend was waiting outside the gates because Shayne's car is in the repair shop, he said -- and afterward, I headed to Out of Town pastry for a little cherry juice and a massive stack of papers. 
> 
> Just like last reach, I found myself needing shaving cream, having forget to pack it. And just like last reach, I went to bunch of the little stores on the Cliffs looking for shaving cream but could not find it -- how do the locals remain cleanshaven? -- but I reluctantly motored down the hill and got some at Sunshine Plaza at Hi Lo market.
> ...


Dude!  I am THE premiere Mom person - we got lots of shave cream.  Girlie shave cream, and guy shave cream.  Always ask the Mom before you go shopping.  We also have razors, bandaids, polysporin .......

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some all-new, exclusive video of the Seastar Inn bar staff:

----------


## bjritz

Ya, mon, once again gerryg123 pushes da button and pulls us afresh into his (our) world! Thanks always fun.

----------


## gerryg123

I made my way back, and this time I found Negril Spa Resort. It's a beautiful place, very well-designed layout, and everything is NEW (or new looking). 

There is a total of one guest staying at the resort. It's very quiet,  but a nice thing about the property is there is sandy beach access, too, so you kind of get the best of both worlds -- the cliffs and the beach.

The bartender, Marcia (wants to be in report), is a nice lady, tall and thin with a friendly smile but kinda of a shy demeanor that's common among ladies in Negril (just an observation).

She makes me a GREAT blended fruit drink. Slightly more expensive ($8 USD) but significantly bigger than your average daiquiri-type drink.

----------


## gerryg123

Plus you get the view, of course.

I felt like I had a lot of energy. Back on the scooter, I could have left right towards the Cliffs and Seastar Inn, but instead I went left, back to the beach again. I guess the sand was calling my name.

The sun was brightening. It's a hot one day. Thank god for that cool ocean breeze that makes Negril such a gem of the Caribbean. Plus, there's usually a body of water close by -- just a great place to feel the heat.

At Seasplash, I hung out with Natasha, the friendly bartender near the beach. I chilled on raft, enjoying the flow of the ocean.

----------


## Seveen

did you find Jodie?  just ride into Red Ground (or whereever you think she lives) and ask someone - she'll show up in no time

----------


## gerryg123

Keep readin' Saveen ..... (but yes!)

----------


## pretty40

Thanks for bringing us on your vacation AGAIN Gerry!! What would we read without ya? lol

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Steven West live n direct from Seastar Inn

2, This one puts the MMMM in M n G Montreal

3, Snorkeling with friends

----------


## DConkle

So where is Jodie ?

----------


## gerryg123

Later I went to Bentley's, then Westender Inn for the Sunday-night bonfire. There I hooked up with Negril Bill, whom I've met a few times in past reaches. There was a pig roast, but I was already full. Instead, I chatted with Bill and a fellow expat -- attractive lady in her 40s with a great tan -- as the bonfire burned and cracked and sent little embers into the Caribbean sky. It was bliss.

----------


## Sweetness

Oh Gerry you are killin me.  I have had those magic moments at the bonfire at Westender......bliss describes it perfectly.  Miss them so much, please give them all my love if you go out there again.  Keep havin fun and take care Mr.

----------


## negrilaholic

Just doing some catching up on my reading, I am sooo jealous you are already there Gerry, lolol! Tell Bobo I said hi and I will try and call me again when you see him again, k? I have forty days to go myself!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Clarity

Hey Gerryg123 - I've been really enjoying your on-site updates and pictures from Negril! Glad to hear that you're having an awesome time! Please Keep it coming!  :Smile:

----------


## M&G Montreal

Let me tell you all that one of the highlights of our vacation has been time spent with Gerryg!  He lives on a plane where there are 19 days per week and 74 hours per day!  He is the brother you always wanted, the cousin you wish you had and the friend you wish all your friends could be.  We went for a fabulouse dinner at his friend Bentley's, and you know what?  The dinner was fab!  Outstanding. Met 4 other great Boardies!  The food was par excellence - and if you think Gerryg is entertaining ... you gotta meet Bentley!!!  Old days Will Smith on crack and prozac at the same time!  HOWEVER.  The most poignant moment was our Gerryg.  There was some altercation in the neighbourhood, and a child was getting hit or spanked or slapped.  Our Gerrg just said "Do you hear that? If it goes on ... I'm stopping that. That's not OK!!!!!!  Now how many of us have thought of him as the defender of the downtrodden?  The defenseless?  Think again!   He was adamant!  Takes a lot to get our Gerrg riled .... but a kid beng harmed?  Yeeesh!

(Sorry, Gerryg!  I said you could blog about me, so it works in reverse!!!  :Smile: )

We are blessed to have Gerryg in our lives!  He is more wonderful than his words (he's a wordsmith .. but what lies beyond?  A lot!  )Take life to max, Ger' - and show us all how

The mmmmmm in M&G

----------


## gerryg123

On Monday, I met fellow boardie Justchuck at Negril Relax Resort -- a nicer-than-I-thought beach resort that's a converted Merrils. He's a great photographer, and he gave me some prints of some gerryg pics from prior reports. Chuck had three friends that all met together in Negril, and they were just finishing breakfast.

I had already eaten at least twice, of course (lol), so I had an orange juice, and we sat together and had a nice chat.

Together we walked down the beach because Chuck wanted a Jamaica towel, and I tagged along and decided I wanted a towel, too. I told Chuck to let me do all the negotiated so I could sweeten the deal at the end by adding my towel, but Chuck has been around, and he handled it. We bought from Tony on the beach, and amazingly, I remembered him but he did not remember me and did NOT fib that he did -- that's not something you see every day -- and eventually Famous Vincent pulled up for a snorkeling trip.

We all jumped in the boat.

A few of us went snorkeling/spearfishing, and the others remained on the boat. 

We landed on Booby Cay island just off the coast fro Point Village. There, a guy was sorting out a big haul of conch, as big birds flew overhead and a large eagle ray swam up and made its hello. We hung out for a while, having the island to ourselves. It was fun.

BTW, Chuck and his party are the ONLY ones at Negril Relax Resort. His room was towards the back of the property, and i chided him about not negotiating for a room closer to the beach, seeing has he was the only one there and a $10 handshake was not even necesssary to upgrade, but Chuck said that was the room he wanted. I called Bentley, and we made plans for all of us to eat dinner there tomorrow.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Truckin' along with Alice, M & G Montreal's daughter ....

2, Enjoyin' lobster to the fullest at Catcha Falling Star

3, Chillin w Gary of M & G Montreal

4, The Peanut Man on Cliffs doin' his thing

5, Gas station attendant at Shell -- great guy

----------


## yetta

Nice pics! Loving your posts....helping to survive until Dec. LOL  Great picture of the gas station attendant...so glad to see that one. I can still recall when we had full service stations here in the states. Warms my heart to see his smiling face.

----------


## tfw73

Been looking for you around town! Think you passed by during the 3 dives webcast!

----------


## booger

> Been looking for you around town! Think you passed by during the 3 dives webcast!


Sea Star is usually a good bet....

----------


## gerryg123

Bentley insisted on a deposit for a dinner for seven peeps, so I motored over and gave him a $100 USD advance, then sat for a chat a bit of cold cherry juice I had been storing there. 

I went to Seastar Inn for a swim. 

Later, I met a new friend, Tamara, and we chilled at Seastar Inn, drinking rum and enjoying subs. 

I slept well.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Nice day at the beach

2, Blended fruit drink at Negril Spa Resort

3, Roger, first mate for snorkeling king Famous Vincent

4, Chillin' with Seastar Inn co-owner Francine

----------


## Eden

Hey Gerry G!
Which part of the beach is that first photo taken?  Looks like a perfect beach day!
Glad to see that you are having a blast!




> Here are some pics (top to bottom):
> 
> 1, Nice day at the beach
> 
> 2, Blended fruit drink at Negril Spa Resort
> 
> 3, Roger, first mate for snorkeling king Famous Vincent
> 
> 4, Chillin' with Seastar Inn co-owner Francine

----------


## gerryg123

I think it's near Relax Resort ....

----------


## Patricia

LOVE the White Sox cap  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Clarity

That picture of the blended fruit drink at the Spa Retreat is killin' me! Looks sooooo good! I just wanted to reach into my computer and remove it from the photograph!
That beach shot is gorgeous too
Love it! More pics please  :Smile:

----------


## rastagal

Hey GerryG! You still in Negril? Can't believe I haven't caught up with you yet.  Heading to Canoe for the cast later today...maybe I'll see you there!

----------


## MissNegril

Heard that Gerry is now foreign.

----------


## gerryg123

I got back early this morning .... great trip!

----------


## gerryg123

Tuesday morning was a beautiful day in Negril. Alicia was working the bar at Seasplash and doing a great job. Famous Vincent pulled up, and together we caught nine fish spearfishing, including a nice puffer fish. 

Just as we were winding things down pon the ocean, a storm moved in. We could see the rain clouds and even the rain in the distance. I motored to the store and bought some juice and snacks. I bumped into Gas up the hill, and he was nice to me -- significant considering our history.

At Fun Holiday, there was a webcast party, and I tagged along. It was fun. Darrin, the bartender, made me a great mango slush, as the ocean lipped up against the sand with a cool breeze blowin' and lots of folks walkin' the beach, enjoying the afternoon.

I floated around in my raft. 

Later, I went to the Indian store for some souvenirs. 

While coming back up the hill, the rain picked up, and I found myself seeking shelter at Chubby's pizza (used to be Archway). There were a couple of local ladies and a baby at the restaurant, but oddly no workers in site (try that in a big US city!).

That night, I brought my laptop to Bentley's, and for the first time ever he saw the internet and some of his youtube/negril.com movies. He LOVED it! Justchuck, M & G Montreal and a few others were with me at Bentleys, and the chef made a feast consisting of seafood, chicken, pasta and a few other things.

Tony drove us there and back. He's a nice cabbie who hangs at Seastar Inn. I gave him a nice tip plus a left-over Bentley's plate, and Tony seemed happy. A nice lady named Sarah and another Newbie checked into Seastar Inn, and together we all drank rum drinks at the bar. The girls and a rasta friend went to Alfreds, and the rest of us stayed at the bar and kept drinking. It was fun.

----------


## Clarity

> That night, I brought my laptop to Bentley's, and for the first time ever he saw the internet and some of his youtube/negril.com movies. He LOVED it! Justchuck, M & G Montreal and a few others were with me at Bentleys, and the chef made a feast consisting of seafood, chicken, pasta and a few other things.


That's awesome! I can hear his laugh in my head right now - I'm sure he got a real kick out of that. That's so cool that you brought your laptop and showed him. :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

Just chuck was takin' pics of Bentley's reaction .... Should be fun pics.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Justchuck and better half

2, Server Marcia from Negril Spa

3, Out on the open seas

4, Bartender Patrick from Treehouse

5, Seasplash manager Sheryl Clarke, nice lady

6, Spearfish haul ...

----------


## Clarity

Marcia was our server too at Spa Retreat for our Anniversary dinner.
She was a sweetheart. It's really nice seeing her again  :Smile:

----------


## negrilaholic

I remember Patrick from Treehouse, excellent bartuff!  :Smile:

----------


## justchuck

Hey Gerry, it was fun hanging with you. Pics will soon come. The evening with Bentley was priceless!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Glad you had another great trip.  Thank you for all the pictures and stories.

----------


## gerryg123

It's 7 a.m. on Wednesday morning at Seastar Inn. I'm sitting alone in the open-air lobby, just me and my laptop and the hotel's resident dog, Boy, a beautiful Rottweiler mix that belongs to Garrett but was first adopted by hotel owner Chris, who rescued Boy after finding him as a puppy "tied to a tree with a really short rope," Chris told me.

It's a beautiful dog, and sometimes we would even hang together in room 6 when both of us were in the mood for mid-day air conditioning. 

Chris is an exceptionally gracious man with a big heart. He also takes care of a young man named Shaky, whom he and the hotel staff "adopted" years ago when the youngster was abandoned and had no where to go. There is also a one-armed maintenance worker on the property, and I doubt the poor soul would have been able to find similar work at one of the all-inclusives on seven-mile beach. At Seastar Inn, they all fit right in.

I waited until 830 a.m. or so until Out of Town pastry had their patties ready, then fired up the motor bike. I took off up the hill, past Rick's cafe to the Out of Town. I bought a big batch, mostly veggie, and brought them to Banton's, where there are always a group of hungry Rasta's.

My Negril cell rang. It was Famous Vincent, wondering when I would be ready for spearfishing (I went every day). It was a little choppy, so we made plans to meet at 2:30 p.m. In the interim, I bought three chapsticks (lips getting too much sun, and I lose things easily), and then I went to Seasplash (I have 2 rafts there), where I had my usual fruity drinks plus a nice order of french fries with lots of ketchup (love the Jamaican ketchup). Bumped into Rob and Lisa at Seasplash. It was technically his day off, I think, because there was no webcast meet, but I joked with him that was working anyway.

Later, fellow boardie Smokin Kevan called. I couldn't wait to meet him and his wife. He was staying at Rooms (nice place BTW), and together we sat near the ocean, drinking and doin' whatever. He's a great guy. He had only been in Negril for one night and was already so relaxed. We shared some war stories. It was great.

----------


## suzengrace

Well Gerry-glad you had a another goodtime and made it back in one piece..Nice to meet you and our chat was fun...sorry we didnt make it to the rum party-but was just doing some major chilling while in Negril  for a couple of days..

So when you going back ???

----------


## gerryg123

Suzen! You have to wait for your chapter -- you gave away a surprise, lol .... Mi come back soon .... Nice meeting you too!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Ricks Cafe pumpin' at Sunset

2, Appleton or JB? Thumbs up to both

3, Famous Vincent on the open sea

4, gerryg123 .... ya mon

----------


## gerryg123

OMG, I realized I forgot to pay Bantons the $300j I owed him for a couple of bottled waters earlier in the day, but there was something more important: He had tracked down Jody, and the plan was for all of us to meet later at Banton's. 

I was planning to head up there anyway, plus Banton's neighbor, Keith from Philly, called to remind me he was returning to Negril the next day; Keith and I have become good friends through the past year or two, and we talk on the phone all time time in USA. 

I said goodbye to Kevan and his pretty wife and the waitress (Keisha), and I fired up the motor bike.

In the meantime, I stopped by Seastar Inn for a quick swim, and there I met Suzen Grace, who is a respected poster on several different Negril boards. She was staying next door to me at Seastar Inn in Room 4 (Suzi Q's former room), and as things turned out, we're both from Los Angeles and know a lot of the same peeps -- not just in California but Negril, too. Suzen is extremely good looking, and like many of us she has a zesty love and affection for all things Jamaica.

----------


## gerryg123

It was Wednesday, which means LOVE BUS BAR CRAWL Day, and I knew we would be heading towards Bantons cause the second-to-last-stop is Westender Inn. I caught up with the bus on my scooter at Pee Wees; just by chance, Bentley was there on the corner cause Pee Wees is just down the road from his restaurant.

We also went to Bella Donna, where I made arrangements to eat a meal there later in the week, and we went to Negril Escape -- very nice place. I remember someone had said Negril Escape was not in perfect condition, particularly the pool (green???), but as things turned out, the property is in perfect condition and quite lovely and well cared for; I can't think of a better deal than an oceanfront room there with AC and pool for 70 per night.

At Banton's, there was Jody. We hugged and smiled. I was glad to see her. She hopped on the bike, and we scooted in pursuit of the Love Bus to Westender Inn, where we caught up and laughed together. The last stop was Sir D Lookout, and it was like a coming-home party for Jodie because she used to live across the street. 

The road to Red Ground can be a long one if you don't have transportation nor a spare change for a taxi to visit friends.

Later, I hosted the first of several unofficial "rum parties" that began at 10 p.m. (or earlier, lol) at Seastar Inn. Generally, I would order four or five from the bar and in the interim fix four or five in Room 6, and the strategy usually got me where I wanted to go rather quickly.

Another yardie, Luis, originally from Argentina, had checked in as my neighbor on the other side (along with his girlfriend), in Room 8, and we all had become hang-out buddies. He was learning to scuba, and he was a good guy. The party continued at Roots Bamboo, and by the time I crashed late into the morning, I had a big smile on my face.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

So Gerry when is the next trip?? Anything planned yet? I'm ready for the next trip report. Ha Ha

----------


## dash

Gerry, We all smiled when you met up with Jodi

----------


## negrilaholic

Well I just finished reading every page and looking at all the pics and vids, and yesterday did that with your original trip report, and am now jonesin for Negril something fierce, lol! 31 days to go!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gerryg123

We have a lot in common lol ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Nice Bentley's meal

2, Big birds flying at Booby Cay

3, Monthly Famer's Market event on Norman Manley ....

4, Nice mango smoothie at Fun Holiday -- thank you Darrin!

5, Enjoying a Fruit smoothie w Kevan at Rooms -- thank you Keisha!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video of Rick's Cafe at Sunset with Cliff jump and ya-mon commentary:

----------


## Seveen

Jodi appears! yea . . .

----------


## gerryg123

Thursday is always a big day in Negril, and I was ready for it. Gary of M & G Montreal was coming spear-fishing with me on the spur of the moment, and I knew this would be a lot of fun. We jumped on the bike and motored down the hill and everyone at Home Sweet Home with some other snorkelers, and it was a nice calm day.

Home Sweet Home is really nice BTW .... Vincent pulled up, and we jumped on the boat. Gary, the nicest guy you would ever want to meet, conceded he had never gone spearfishing before, and I was kind of wondering how he would do out there, especially when he asked for one of those little floatie noodles to help him float in the ocean. i jumped out there and started spearing fish, and after a few minutes Gary was all good and swam up next to me. 

I showed him how to line up the spear, pull it back into the slot and click the safety, etc. It's hard to actually hit fish, and most of us don't get much the first day or two, but I will be damned: Gary grabbed the gun, looked around, saw a fish and BAM he speared it. I couldn't friggin believe it, but Gary just shrugged, handed me the spear and said: "Dude, there's a huge moray eel right there, go spear it!" 

We chased him around, I got him, but he got away. So did Gary. He grew bored and joined Vincent and Roger and the rest while I sat there dumbfounded about this Canadian tourist who speared a fish the first time he ever pulled the trigger.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

gerryg, you sold me on bentlley

----------


## gerryg123

Here's the first in a series of spear-fishing videos in Negril:

----------


## gerryg123

After returning from our snorkeling/spearfishing, we jumped in the pool at Seastar Inn.

Later, I went to Hi Lo and met a guy named Murphy, who suggested Aloe Vera for my sun-burned face -- he happened to have some in his car. The twist was, he wanted to give it to me for free, but I said no worries, I am OK.

I went out with Famous Vincent yet again later in the afternoon, this time with yardie friends Luis and his girlfriend. We decided to bring our haul of fish to Bentley's together, and we all enjoyed a nice dinner. 

Chris agreed to tote all of us to The Jungle. It was me, M & G Montreal, yardie Sarah from Seastar Inn and a few others. I had a big wad of 1000s and was in a good mood, and there were a few party girls that recognized me and a few others that pretended so. The begging for drinks got to be a little much after an hour or two, and I remember at one point telling one of the relentlessly thirsty girls that she should get a job!

I did not bring Jodie. Though I was happy to see her again on this reach, I told her I wanted to do my own thing, so we did not see each other as much as usual. I just didn't want any pressure. The old, "It's not you, it's me."

Keith from Philly popped in, so I spent most of the time with him and Shayne, the great cabbie who as things would turn out never drove me anywhere cause his car remained in the shop needing a new engine, he said. He was still in a great mood. Oh, and btw, Brasi made a music video back home from Negril footage, and Shane is in the video -- it's great.

Outside of the club, I took a little break for some fresh air. I bumped into Step Aside, the great Jerk Chicken maestro, and had a plate. The hagglers were all over me, but I kept my concentration. It was not a late night. I made it home by 2 a.m. -- alone -- and that's the way I wanted it to be. 

It was a good night.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Bubbles, the great Red Stripe girl from Ricks Cafe

2, Donkey near Banton's

3, Bella Donna

4, Nice pool at Negril Escape

5, gerryg123

6, Jodie at Bar Crawl at Sir D

----------


## butterfly

GerryG, like Flipadelphia26 said you got me sold on Bentley's, as much time I have been to Negril I've never been to Bentley's but definitely will be there in August.  His laugh is truly contagious and I got a good laugh from his laugh alone.  It's great the way you advertise the businesses in Negril, they should really appreciate you.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Roger on the open sea

2, Gary (foreground) gets ready to hit the water

3, At the Bar Crawl ....

4, Keith from Philly -- great guy

5, A little between-meal snack, lol

----------


## TizzyATX

My mouth is literally watering lol

Glad you made contact with the lovely Jodie, tell her hi for me if you think about it  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

It's Friday morning and I'm sitting on the porch of the home of my friend Keith, an expat from Philly who is a good friend now that we've known each other for about two years, having met at across the street at Bantons, a small bar way up in the CLiffs.

Keith lives in Negril about half the time, and he loves to have a good time. We talk politics, government conspiracies, extraterrestrials, all that stuff, then we head down the street to Moondance, a fancy hotel where we enjoy brunch -- and in Keith's case, the free wi-fi. I bump into a Seastar Inn regular, a bearded expat whom I forgot to ask if it was OK to put his name in my report, though he did say I post his pic. Nice guy. Chris from Seastar says he is the No. 1 plumber in Negril -- no one else is even close -- when it comes to hi-tech stuff like water pressure systems for large structures. Anyway, he's working on project at Moondance, so I saw him a lot through the reach ....

We brought along Keith's live-in assistant, Rasta, and the bill came out to $82! That's OK, though. Money was meant to be spent and enjoyed, right? We were the ONLY folks at the resort -- the server said there were no guests staying there at all but a wedding party was coming tomorrow (it's a top wedding hotel). 

Keith and I made arrangements to go spearfishing later in the afternoon -- he has his own spear but later admitted he has never actually hit anything with it -- and then, finally, I found a little dramatic action. I took my motor bike down the hill a bit early and witnessed a car accident on the corner near the corner bar. A tourist was driving a rental SUV (with young lady in front seat) and pulled out just as a cabbie was coming round the corner, and BOOM. It was not that serious, no injuries or super major damage, but it was quite a scene.

A bunch of locals got involved, some of them yelling and screaming at the tourist. They all wanted him to pay the taxi guy immediately before the police arrived, though the truth is, that was not in the tourist's advantage, of course, because it was a rental with insurance. He was SO nervous he did not know what to do. I had been parked across the street, and being the only other tourist in sight, I walked over to help out. The only other one I knew there was the LOVE BUS driver (good guy), who was also trying to help.

I told the tourist to get his paperwork from the glove, and offered to help call the rental office -- sure enough, the paperwork said: "If involved in an accident, call this number 876 etc." The poor guy was so nervous that he was literally shaking as the paperwork was fluttering in his hand. I told him everything would be OK. I called the number for him, but with a thick accent it was hard to communicate, and the Love Bus driver helped. 

Some of the locals were telling the tourist that if the police came, he would have to pay extra for a report, but that sounded silly. (not sure if it's true). This guy needed a policeman (there are not too many in Negril), and thankfully, a couple of cops arrived and got the cars off the road, etc. By this time, it was time for me to hit the ocean, but the funny thing was, a few days later I bumped into a local and by then the story had changed that the tourist was my friend and we were together, lol.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a big batch of photos (top to bottom):

1, Nice cup of coffee at Xtabi

2, Seastar mascot "Boy"

3-4, Garrett, from Seastar Inn

5, gerryg123 at Xtabi

6, Omar from Xtabi doin' his thing

7, Seastar Shaky, great kid ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a video with jerk chicken barrel cook Step Aside, who was recently featured in Conde Nest magazine as the No. 1 jerk cook in Negril:

----------


## gerryg123

Famous Vincent met us with his boat at the little dock behind Burger King, right where the ocean meets the river. It was just me and Keith, along with Vincent and Roger. The ocean was nice and smooth. Keith nearly speared a three-foot reef shark, but as usual he missed! It started to rain hard after about 45 minutes, so we called it a day.

Keith took all the fish home for Rasta. As we were leaving, I told him, "Yeah, Keith, tell 'em you speared all these fish yourself, everyone will be impressed." He looked at me sideways: "I can't do that, Gerry, that's a lie."

A couple of days later, he nudged me as we sat together on his porch: "Oh by the way, Gerry, I DID tell 'em I speared those fish. And you're right, everyone WAS impressed!" Little white lie, but Keith's soul is intact, I promise, lol.

Later, I went to Rick's for the sunset. I particularly enjoy the Jerk chicken from a barrel guy just outside Ricks -- Season to the Bone or SLice to the Bone is his name -- but the higglers were unstoppable. One of them was pushing CDs, and as I tried to eat, I blurted out: "Just please stop talking to me." The guy did NOT like that. He then went into a spiel of how this was HIS country, and he can say whatever he wants to whomever he wants, and that I should never say "stop talking" to a "real Rasta."

It took all my self-control not to reply with something like: "Well, you may be a real Rasta, but I'm a real Jew in the music industry in Hollywood, and if you knew that, believe me you wouldn't be talkin' to me like this because of all these tourists you badger, I'm one who can help make your dreams come true!"

But, alas, I kept my mouth closed, except for the chewing and the jerk sauce drippin' down my chin. God I love Jamaica.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, Likkle car accident near roundabout

2, Bella Donna meal (you can see I am on a health kick, lol)

3, Visiting with Seastar Garrett and his dog, Boy

4, The band plays on at Ricks (notice keyboard player Knoxley from Seastar band?)

5, Nice breakfast view at Rockhouse, ya mon

----------


## sbeth

Thanks for the Trip Report! Great pictures. I didn't know you were Jewish - Mazel!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some Seastar Inn pics (top to bottom):

1, No Francine, I did not really do it LOL

2, Consumed many blended-fruit drinks

3, Once Lobstar season started, I went pretty crazy -- I would call ahead as I was coming up the hill so the plate would be ready when I arrived, LOL. Only $22 for a nice portion plus soup n fresh bread!

4, Nice rum punch featuring several different rums including overproof. A couple of these, and you're over the legal driving limit in Cali, ha ha ....

5, Room 6 feels like home ....

----------


## Eden

Gerry, 
Ahh that Rockhouse view brings back sooo many great memories! 
And, that dog is just so beautiful, so nice to see such a well cared for dog in Negril !



> Here are some pics (top to bottom):
> 
> 1, Likkle car accident near roundabout
> 
> 2, Bella Donna meal (you can see I am on a health kick, lol)
> 
> 3, Visiting with Seastar Garrett and his dog, Boy
> 
> 4, The band plays on at Ricks (notice keyboard player Knoxley from Seastar band?)
> ...

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video hangin out in front of Mi Yard:

----------


## tfw73

I miss the lobster already!

----------


## gerryg123

Also at Rick's, a 10-year-old who was selling candy recognized me from Seastar Lane, so I bought a candy bar from him for 100j. And some fool across the way claimed I had to tip him to park at Rick's -- a first in approximately 50 visits through the years.

I hung out at Xtabi for a while.

Later, my appetite returned (big surprise), and I made my way down to Bella Donna for dinner -- I had paid in advance and ordered spaghetti with meat sauce and a vegetable side. I ended up with Spaghetti marinara and bread instead of veggies, but it was still good.

I went to bed early. At least, that's the story I am going with.

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some pics (top to bottom):

1, M n G Montreal daughter Alice and snorkel assistant Roger out of water

2, Seastar Inn yardies

3, Nichollette, the great Catcha server

4, Whew, what was in that shot????

5, Relaxing before supper ....

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video, and this time Bentley takes the camera and does the narration:

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Wow! Negril was awesome and Jerry you rock!  You are a truly interesting man and if  i'd been solo, we'd have had some adventures for sure! As it was, just chatting, sipping, vibeing and hanging a bit was very cool for me and my wife! Our 22nd Anniversary trip was romantic and all it should have been and Rooms is our spot! Wish we'd stayed at Rooms on the Beach! We did 5 days there and then moved to the RIU Palace for the last 2.. It was very nice, but "Rooms" is so peaceful and laid back, right near so many cool things. Negril will always feel like home, but the time we spent in Mo'Bay at the home of one of our Dallas, Texas church members was priceless! Blessings Gerry, we'll adventure one day, Mi bruddah!

----------


## gerryg123

Yes, good hangin' with you, too, Kevan. I stopped by a couple of other times -- security is tight at Rooms! The first time, you were not there, the second time was after 5 p.m. when the restaurant had closed, and that time the place is like a Fortress and I was in a rush ....

Also, here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Step Aside in action

2, Jerk chicken by the road

3, Snorkeling friends from NYC

4, Roger out on the open sea

----------


## Clarity

I really enjoyed that video with Bentley narrating

_6 things on your plate this time! I cant believe Im doing this! This is outrageous! This meal is from the hippie days!!_

That laugh! Oh my gosh! LOVE it!

And those picturesThat lobster looks Soooo good!  :Smile:

----------


## marley9808

I know Clarity, I was laughing at the video too......Bentley is sooooooooooo entertaining!
Screamtalking....remember that's what I called it!
ha....good times!

----------


## Guirigay

Thanks for the Bentley video, Gerry, you KNOW Sweetie Pie and I wish we were there with you again...

----------


## gerryg123

I have several other Bentley vids .... Guess I will have to unleash 'em by popular demand.

----------


## marley9808

Consider yourself popularly demanded!

----------


## gerryg123

At breakfast on Saturday morning, M & G Montreal were pumped up. They were set to pick up their daughter, Alice, from the the airport, as the 24-year-old was arriving for the latter part of the vacation -- something both parents were really looking forward to. 

As usual, I went to the beach to meet Vincent and Roger for spear fishing, and the activity proved great fun until I injured my pinky while trying to load the speer -- it happens sometimes, one of the hazards of the sport -- so that put an end to the spear fishing for the day; we were having a good time, too, with Vincent's 13-year-old son coming for the ride and also snorkeling with us.

This was the first time I speared a lionfish. Ya mon.

It's a good thing I brought my notebook. I took a lot of little notes, and there's no way I could remember everything otherwise.

I'm looking through my notes, and it says (after the pinky injury reference):

-- "back to Seastar"

-- "eat pizza" [I know remember it was great (only $10 too) but of course I complained to Clarol that it took too long, lol]

-- "tip maid five dollars" [for washing my good-luck RIU pool towel I had brought from home after somehow finding it among my belongings like 10 years ago, lol]

-- "met new yardie Chris from NY City and Puerto Rican girlfriend nice [great folks btw]

-- "Westender Inn w Bill (Wedding) [they were planning a big wedding that night, so everything was crazy]

-- lost phone [was hoping to find it soon]

-- "Xtabi lobster" [self explanatory]

-- "raft" [not sure what I was referring to, but I am obsessed about my rafts]

-- "Blue Hole Chunkey" [the cabbie took me to Blue Hole, more on that soon]

-- "Xtabi raft Sunset" [I guess I returned]

----------


## TizzyATX

LOL you and your rafts

----------


## sbeth

I love that you take notes!

----------


## booger

> I love that you take notes!


I'm thinking I should start. Good thing about this trip is nobody else was there to dispute my facts.  :Cool:

----------


## marley9808

"facts" 
Lol

----------


## gerryg123

Still working on the vids, but here's a Bentley pictorial special:

----------


## booger

Thanks Gerry for getting me in touch with Bentley. We took a couple from Catcha and everybody loved their food as well as Bentley himself. Once I get my pics up I'll post some pics.

----------


## tfw73

What is the food in the eighth picture?  Looks like it has some kind of peppers in it...looks delicious!

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a little video on the west end:

----------


## sunray

GerryG123, your video featuring the west end donkey reminded me of something!
  A long while ago, as I watched a man riding a donkey pass by, a Jamaican friend told me, "Patient men ride donkeys".
To this day, I don't know if that was in praise of patient men, or a cautionary tale against being too patient.  Jamaican people have a way with words.  Ya Mon! :Confused:

----------


## TizzyATX

thats a real nice pony

LOL Gerry!!!

----------


## sunray

Yup, that's a nice example of the rare Jamaican donkey-pony only found on the west end (on Sunday mornings).  Most people don't even get to see one out in the open like that! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gerryg123

On the way back from Xtabi, it rained hard -- enough so that I was hoping the downpour would not affect the Saturday night show at Seastar Inn scheduled to begin a short time later. I ducked into DeBars, and there was Pam, the beautiful Expat wife of Eddie, widely regarded as among the top Jerk chicken purveyors on the island -- no small honor.

I got to know Pam pretty well the past couple of reaches, particularly when I stayed for a nearly a week in January at Sunset on the Cliffs hotel, right across from Debars. Plus, Pam tends to hang at Seastar Inn sometimes, too, so by the time I saw her again this reach, it was like we were old friends.

----------


## gerryg123

Meanwhile, here are some photos (top to bottom):

1, Cocktails at Catcha -- big n fast just like we like 'em, ya mon

2, Close-up of Catcha cocktail -- good to last drop, satisfaction guaranteed

3-4, At Rockhouse, little help with my raft please before it floats to Cuba???? LOL

5, Ackee n saltfish with big side of festival at MiYard 

6, MiYard server

----------


## yetta

OMG, that plate of ackee, festival and plantains is off the charts perfection!!!! Mi yard....soon come!!! Thanks GerryG for the inspiration....

----------


## gerryg123

Saturday night was the big Seastar Inn party, and it was great. Once I settled in for the night around 9 or so, I alternated between drinking rum punches at the bar (they're wicked with a total of at least 3 shots, I would guess) and mixing some rum punches in Room 6 (not quite as powerful); it was fun!

I met Rock Robster (great guy, funny funny funny) and Steph (big ball of energy, very enthusiastic) and others.

After the last note, the party continued in Room 6. Mostly, it was just me, Gary and Chris shooting the Sheet, talkin' about our lives and how the Seastar first started and some of the business aspects of being a hotelier in Negril. Chris opened up, Gary opened up, and so did I. There was no music, just the three of us talkin it up until deep into the morning -- and it was one of the funnest times I had the whole trip.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's a special pictorial of M & G Montreal (w daughter Alice):

----------


## TizzyATX

Awww those are GREAT. Fun looking family  :Smile: 

wish I could pop over to ivans for lunch

----------


## MoFromMonroe

No need to eat alone Tizzy...I'll come with you

----------


## TizzyATX

Yay good company! I'll scoop ya up on the way Mo  :Wink:

----------


## marley9808

I'm hungry too, so please swing by and get me as well!
I may also be VERY thirsty after lunch

----------


## bherald

GerryG123, I know you enjoy hanging at Xtabi, but do you ever consider staying there?  I'll be there this November for a few night but I never have been in the seaside rooms, do you have any opinion of cottages?

----------


## gerryg123

I would love to stay in the cottages if they had AC -- I am very picky on that issue, whether it's midnight in the dead of winter or the hottest day of the year, I need VERY cold AC at all times of the day. 

On the other side, it's nice n quiet. I almost rented a pool side room there about four reaches ago as an extra room but, alas, an issue with the AC blew the deal .... For all the great things about Xtabi, it's kind of quiet at night -- no vibe at all after 10 p.m. -- and I much prefer being able to do a midnight cocktail or perhaps some late socializing with yardies when the urge hits.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video from the Rockhouse hotel:

----------


## gerryg123

Sunday is always a great day in Negril. I jumped to Out of Town pastries just as they opened, enjoying the freshness and great selection. Nice fruit juice, sit and kick it with the locals for a few minutes, all good.

On the way to Keith's house, there was beautiful miniature donkey -- a donkey pony is how I put it on my silly ya-mon video -- so I skidded to a stop and said hi to the donkey, took a couple of snaps. It's beautiful and well-cared for (I think). 

There was a lovely church service going on, too. I didn't want to be too intrusive, but I do enjoy services of any religion -- I relate to the spirituality -- and this one is always fun because there's lots of singing and dancing. A lady was singing to a kind of fast, rock beat provided by a drummer, plus a guitarist (no bass); the drummer was actually quite good, an older fellow but he really mashed -- with a break or two and a move to Los Angeles, there's a good chance he would be a millionaire by now.

Anyway, some of elders in the church kind of recognize me, maybe from the street cause I drive by all the time but also I've been to this church two or three times by now over the past two or three years, and they posed for pictures last time.

----------


## bherald

cool man, thank you

----------


## gerryg123

Here are some more pics (top to bottom):

1, Home sweet home -- the Seastar open-air lobby

2, Roger doin' his thing on Vincent snorkel boat

3-8, Out on the beautiful ocean

9, Breakfast at Rockhouse (name the server, win a free glass of OJ)

9, Best plumber in Negril

10, Ya mon, ya mon, ya mon, it's gerryg123

----------


## gerryg123

Here's the latest Bentley FIVE THINGS ON YOUR PLATE video:

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some fun video with justchuck as we jump onto Famous Vincent's snorkel boat:

----------


## sbeth

Love the donkey pony!

----------


## justchuck

Yah Mon!  Good to see more pics and videos.  The snorkel trip was excellent, even if I didn't snorkel, I've got my snorkel trip coming up this week in the Keys.  I think I've got a GerryG video from that trip that I gotta find and post.

----------


## gerryg123

I mostly hung with some Seastar yardies for the rest of the day Sunday. The highlight of the evening was a short trip to Catcha for some chocolate cake.

I was thinking about a trip to Blue Hole because the last time a few days ago it rained super hard. The last mile or two through Roaring River was tough for Chunkey, the cabbie, so we did not stay long because I feared it might get too muddy, and we certainly did not want to deal with stuff like that once it got too late with darkness approaching. I forgot my camera, too.

Still, it was fun driving through the country hills. That's one of my fav things to do in Negril.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some video of Negril Spa Resort:

----------


## gerryg123

Monday morning. I woke and motored down the hill to Xtabi, where Omar greeted me with a nice cup of coffee. I worked my way down the Cliffs to the ocean, jumped on my raft, letting all the world's troubles drift away with the tide. So invigorated. 

It's mostly couples in Negril, not too many singles. Loneliness can creep in even in the wildly fun moments -- it's human nature I guess. Yes, I love to party it up when I hit Negril, but there's a big part of me that wishes I was still married. Not to my ex-wife, of course, to someone else. LOL.

It was still early, just me and the beautiful ocean as climbed out onto the rocks. My Negril cell phone rang. It was Vincent, just making sure we were all good to meet at Rockhouse. The water was beautiful. I was looking forward to it. I stopped at Weisemart first for a few supplies -- including band aids for my pinky -- and that's when I heard one of Bobo's friends call out -- "Yo man, Gerry G!"

It was crazy knocka and a friend. He said he has been trying to flag me down all week because I had left my reading glasses at Bobo's shop last reach, and Knocka's friend had saved them for me. I smiled, shrugged, thanked them. I tipped both a few bucks -- the glasses only cost 99 cents in Los Angeles -- before making my way inside the sterling gates of Rockhouse. What a great hotel.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's some photos (top to bottom):

1, Get your bottle here 

2-3, Booby Cay island

4, great eggs

5, Veggie shopping in front of Bentley's

2, Farmers market

----------


## Vince

Damn i miss JA>!~!!!-Thanks gerryg123!!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

That night, I joined the M & G Montreal fam for dinner, so it was the four of us -- Gary, Maggie, Alice and myself. We drank and ate heartily with fancy cocktails, pumpkin soup, shrimp, jerk and lobsters entrees and of course the decedent chocolate cake. The service was superb -- thank you, Nichollette -- the sunset was amazing, and by now Gary and Maggie were like old friends I've known for years.

Overall, one of the best meal experiences in my Negril history -- and that's saying something because I eat a LOT of meals, and I try to make most of 'em eventful, lol.

Those three had walked, and I had my scooter, so first Alice jumped on, and I took her to Seastar Inn (approx 30 second drive), then I caught back up with Maggie, brought her through the gates, then Gary, who was already about halfway down Seastar Lane. I had only had one cocktail at this point, so I was all good.

----------


## gerryg123

Everyone reconvened at the bar for the usual 10 p.m. rum party. Alice and I joined some yardies for a party at Bourbon Beach. It was not too crowded, no cover charge either, but the bar was rockin' pretty nicely. There was a nice mix of tourists  (not too many), locals like the great chef from Bar B Barn and hustlers (a little too many, lol). Everyone was dancing and having a nice time. There's a little gambling casino room with some machines, too, but no AC (for business reasons, they should install at least a fan), and mostly I was hangin' with Alice and the yardies and also Rasta Dave, who always has a friendly smile.

----------


## gerryg123

Here's an Xtabi video with a lot of the usual gerryg123 elements:

----------


## AliceElizabeth

Reading your posts is like re-living the whole week. Love it! 
Keep em coming and can't wait to hang out again.

----------


## gerryg123

I took Alice to the roof party just to see what a late-night party is like, but alas it was not late enough, and the place was still filling up at the time. We had a quick drink, then took a ride through the hills just for fun before catching up with yardie Sarah and a few of the others back at Bourbon Beach.

Eventually, I ran into Raquel, an old friend, so we all split up, with Alice, Sarah and the others heading to Scrub a Dub and me having my own dub to scrub. It was a fun night.

----------


## gerryg123

Tuesday morning. My last full day in Negril. I went to Seasplash early in the day, hangin' with Raquel and Rasta Dave. 

For some reason, I felt compelled to enjoy one of my rafts at Rockhouse, where I was meeting Vincent and Roger at 12:30. I said goodbye to everyone and took off up the hill. I passed Rockhouse and continued a little way to Seastar Inn, got my green raft, then back down to Rockhouse. 

I had a nice fruit drink, then floated about for a bit. I ran into a couple of snorklers, one of whom points and says to me, "Hey, there are bunch of nude snorklers over there!"

Interesting. I floated over, and as it turns out it was a snorkel boat from Hedo. I do love boobies, so I said hello to a couple of them.

----------


## gerryg123

Here is some video of snorkel boat captain Famous Vincent between passenger pick-ups. As usual, it's a perfect day in Negril:

----------


## gerryg123

Later I called Chris at Seastar Inn. 

"Please start cooking me a nice lobster. I am heading up the hill.",

"No problem," Chris said.

You don't need four stars if you have a four-star mentality. God I love Negril. I've treated myself well. I'm rejuvenated. I'm recharged. 

I'm ready to go home, but that also means I want to have as much fun and adventure as possible over the final 24 hours or so, which is where we were at at this point.

----------


## booger

> Later I called Chris at Seastar Inn. 
> 
> "Please start cooking me a nice lobster. I am heading up the hill.",
> 
> "No problem," Chris said.
> 
> You don't need four stars if you have a four-star mentality. God I love Negril. I've treated myself well. I'm rejuvenated. I'm recharged. 
> 
> I'm ready to go home, but that also means I want to have as much fun and adventure as possible over the final 24 hours or so, which is where we were at at this point.



Chris is the host with the most. Seriously, I have yet to meet a hotel owner as involved as Chris is anywhere in this world. He aims to please and nothing is out of the question.

----------


## gerryg123

We're winding down now. Here are a few more pics (top to bottom):

1, All aboard the boat

2, Another great day in Negril

3, Boardie Kevan lookin' very relaxed

4, Negril Escape looks NICE

5, Sometimes a nice glass of ice water hits the spot

6, Seastar Inn yardie Sarah

----------


## STRIPER

Nice hat,go sox,ya mon

----------


## gerryg123

The last part is just a blur: swim, sun, eat, drink, play, play, play.

God I miss Jamaica. It's exactly one month since I've been home, and I think about Negril all the time. The little town on the little island touches me in everything I do -- I even dream about it at night.

I still can't exactly put my finger on why there is such a strong impulse to return. I guess I feel really, really, really free in Negril.

I gave a bunch of stuff away on my last morning. As I pulled up Seastar Lane on my motor bike for the last time before Clive's would pick me up, I witnessed what looked like a bullying incident between boys, but it turned out they were all cousins. Tough kids, that's all I will say. One of the local neighbors said everything was OK.

It was just me and the driver on the way back. He drove fast because we spent an extra 30 minutes or so trying to track down a pick-up at Sunset on the Palms, but the peeps never showed up. But the foray gave me a chance to look at the property, take in the sights and smells, and I was happy enough to be able to report my findings (nice place) to a fellow boardie who've I've befriended over the months. 

That's what negril.com is all about -- helping others and sharing. I've so enjoyed all the reports, reading 'em and writing 'em.

I know I've pushed the envelope a bit, perhaps hurt a few feelings along the way (including my own), and I'm sorry about that. 

I probably got taken advantage of a bit, but I've taken advantage of a few myself. Negril can get a little crazy sometimes, and so can I. We're a perfect mix.

----------


## Juli

Gerryg123- I look forward to your every post. No sorry's ever !! And for what, I think you have said it all, " I feel really, really, really free in Negril" / "My heart is in Negril". 
Keep up your writings, it makes us all fell free, until we return again. Have a blessed day, my friend.

----------


## Eden

Nice report Gerry G!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## yetta

Gotta agree!!! Really enjoyed all your posts and pictures. The comment of feeling free....somehow that rings true. Away from all the pressures of home...in a little piece of paradise that feels so much like home...."free to just be me"  It is crazy how this little island has captured so many hearts and souls...irregardless of its shortcomings...we love her! That is what true love is all about!!  :Smile:  

So looking forward to being back "home" again in December......Thanks for all the updates during your trip!

----------


## Jaherring

Nice trip report! Enjoyed it!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

Love ya Gerry G/ It was another great report.

----------


## negrilbound

Of all your posts..........Your last post is your most poignant
well said my friend, well said

----------


## Guirigay

Thanks for taking me back Gerry, it was a good ride! You hurt your own feelers, MC?!? Gotta watch that, man, tell yourself that just ain't right!  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

The Trail of Ashes Tour continues. I just pushed the button.

----------


## meinvancouver

Good for you Gerry, it has been a while since your last trip!!

----------


## TizzyATX

Whats your dates Gerry??

----------


## gerryg123

Dec. 16 at Seastar Inn, of course. Eleven nights, gonna split with some time on the Beach, too. I just ordered my rafts ....

----------


## TizzyATX

Lookin forward to hearing about your adventures in Jamrock,,, keep me goin lol.  You always have big fun...

GerryG...123...Ya mon  :Big Grin:

----------


## booger

> Dec. 16 at Seastar Inn, of course. Eleven nights, gonna split with some time on the Beach, too. I just ordered my rafts ....


Will miss you by a day. Have fun and let Garrett know I'll be on your heels.....

----------


## gerryg123

> Will miss you by a day. Have fun and let Garrett know I'll be on your heels.....


Brasi will still be there!

----------


## MoFromMonroe

We will be back from Negril for 2 weeks at that point and will really appreciate your pics and report. It seems like forever between Dec & Apr when we return again.  I hate winter in NY.

----------


## M&G Montreal

Cool runnings, ny friend!  Sorry we will miss you this trip!  Don't suppose you're headed back late Jan?  Can't wait to hear of your adventures!  Have a pum runch for me and Stred Ripe for Gary!  Behave, dude!

----------


## bjritz

Gotta hand it to you GerryG123, killer trip reports and great vids, ya mon. Like your vibe and love for this great place.




> Reading your posts is like re-living the whole week. Love it! 
> Keep em coming and can't wait to hang out again.


 Props to AliceElizabeth for having your 1st boardie post in a gg123 adventure....your smile says it all!

Gerry, I like the Christmas present you are giving yourself.....many days in Negril. Right about now, Negril is recovering from your last few trips. Letting the ground lay fallow. But, you'll harvest some more mellow n rush in your next go! Meanwhile stay chill, ya mon!

----------


## gerryg123

I'm plenty excited about pushing the button. Here are some more pics I found. ENJOY!

1, Crash from Seastar inn, great guy

2, The MMMMM in M n G from Montreal

3, The monthly farmers market on Norman Manley

4, Rob n Lisa, officially endorsed by Heineken 

5, The Sox hat i lost on my last day when it flew off my head and I just kept going on my scooter cause I still need to catch my ride to the airport .... The drink I enjoyed at Negril Spa Resort.

6, Veggies, get 'em while they're hot

----------


## gerryg123

I may never leave at all. See you on the 26th, my friend.

----------


## Seveen

> I may never leave at all.


i told folks i wasn't leaving one of my visits - i am staying forever - got some funny responses . . . 

i was sick of the "when did you get here" - "when do you leave" question --- lol

----------


## rastagal

Will miss ya by a day. BUT if you never leave then I'll see you around  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

New passport has arrived. Nothing can stop me now.

----------


## goldilocks

LOL, your passport came with Rizlas?

----------


## Hussyband

When I go next month, I am going on a hunt for the elusive donkey pony.

----------


## Tattoo

Mi insane brudda! 121 k and counting you gotta be da record holder And i like it! lol... bless, Tattoo.

----------


## booger

Hey Gerry,
 You use Global Entry? After standing in line, stressing if I was going to make my flight way too many times, I have applied for Global Entry. Hope it all works out as it would open up additional flights with shorter flight times.

----------


## Marko

Global Entry is great for those that only travel with carry on bags.....
otherwise everyone catches up with you when you go to pick up your checked luggage......thus no time saved.........

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## booger

> Global Entry is great for those that only travel with carry on bags.....
> otherwise everyone catches up with you when you go to pick up your checked luggage......thus no time saved.........
> 
> Cool Runnings, Marko


I waited an hour going thru Dallas on Saturday. Are you saying it takes that long for baggage to hit the carousel?

----------


## Sam I Am

Booger, I would love to hear your experience with this once you get it.  I almost always miss my connection coming home due to long immigration lines and short layovers heading from JA to the west coast.

----------


## booger

> Booger, I would love to hear your experience with this once you get it.  I almost always miss my connection coming home due to long immigration lines and short layovers heading from JA to the west coast.


I've missed one too and it sucked. If they approve me, and I see no reason why they wouldn't, I'll give it a shot. Watched a handful of people use it on Saturday before and after baggage pickup. No lines at either spot. I also had the dog double take on my bags and my shorts. 
Hey Dog, it wasn't me.....

----------


## suzengrace

My friend is  travel agent and has this..goes everywhere and just breezes thru...of course she had to wait for her checked bags to arrive -but them seem to always be the first ones out... I'm pondering getting it-having a place in Jam and going back and forth a few times a year-I'd loved to not be hassled by the customs/immigration (always a crap shoot if you will get hassled or not-the more you go the more they seem to question you) and of course would be well worth it to not wait in any of those long lines...,, it sucks to miss your conection-either get longer layover or chance it..its happen more than I want to remember-and I usually go us airways out of lax..overnight fligts so i dont miss a whole day (rather spend my travel time when the world is dark)..and us airways doesn't fly after 8pm to west coast-so you have to stay overnight...I'm all for the global passport....

----------


## gerryg123

Step Aside jerk chicken, ya mon.

Mi soon come

.

----------


## Lady Jane

Oh Boy! Gerry is going back to Negril. Can't wait to hear what you get up to this time GerryG

----------


## Lola

The Immigration lines have people from different flights, so you can be in line for a while.  Baggage claim is usually one flight per carousel at a time, not much waiting.

----------


## CherryNorth49

Mmmmm, I can almost taste that chicken.  Soon come...

----------


## Guirigay

That's your guy, isn't it Cherry? Step Aside?  :Smile:  I think Gerry knows ALL the barrel guys...

----------


## pine tree john

Step aside is one of the best imo

----------


## gerryg123

Step Aside is the king. He had that great line in my Negril video snippet: "If the chicken don't ready, I don't sell it to no one!" ..... 

God I miss Negril. Mi soon come.

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Well I started re-re- reading the "TRAIL OF ASHES TOUR"  about 90 minutes ago on page 63.... 

Guess I need to concentrate on my job only 56 minutes to go, lol.... 

gerryg123, you and me both! If I remember right, you've got a bit over a month til you rock Negril...

Blessings

Skb

----------


## WestEndGirl

Kevan,  I know exactly what you mean!!   My lunch hour isn't long enough!!!  & It makes me laugh every time a boardie posts a Gerry sighting!!!  I think I'm there at the same time next month, so will be keeping my eyes open for my own Gerry sightings!!!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Very nice, WestEndGirl, I'm glad to have some on the job post reading company!!!!

 I'll look forward to you sharing some of your adventure with us! 

Happy Travels...

Skb...

----------


## gerryg123

Inside 30 days now until my return. The routine has begun, the machine is in motion, and I'm gettin' all tingly .....

Yeah, this is going to be a good trip. I've been talking almost daily with Chris from Seastar Inn and Bentley and Marko and Keith from Philly and Brassi and Booger and Guguiray and Banton and Roger n Vincent and a few others, as the momentum builds.

I have good seats on the plane, my airprort transfer is all set up, my hotel reservations secure, plus a growing collection of the things I want to bring -- everything from new shirts and swimsuits to a new "paralyzer" tip to my spear gun.

Mi soon come.



Here's a shot with "Rasta," the live-in assistant for Keith from Philly

----------


## captaind

[QUOTE=gerryg123;72366]
Mi soon come.

I'm looking forward to meeting you. Miss G and I will be right behind you at SS.

Regards

cap

----------


## sunray

Even the Negril donkey-ponies are patiently awaiting the return of the GMan! :Wink:

----------


## gerryg123

Single digits soon. The countdown has begun. 

_Here is my latest packing list:_

*Clothes* – one pair leisure pants (for plane) w belt, one pair loungewear pants, four shorts, five bathing suits, four button-down shirts, three polo-style shirts, 10 t-shirts, underwear/socks, sandals, water shoes, tennis shoes

*Electronics* – lap top w charger plus backup charger, backup lap top (got to work a little while there), USA cell w charger, backup USA cell w backup charger, camera w charger

*Travel docs* (new passport wow!)/Sundry items

*Extras* – Spear gun, custom spear gun PARALYZER tip (can’t wait to use this!); snorkel gear, fanny pack, wrist watch plus backup wrist watch, book (Jackie Collins novel from last time plus a biography or two if it rains a lot), notebook w pens, lanyard, lighters, flashlight, reading glasses, snacks (fruit rollups, candy, etc.), paper plates/tinfoil/ziplock bags, business cards (never know who you might meet) 

_Plus restaurant supplies for Bentley (he goes crazy for these)_

Anything I am forgetting???

----------


## nutz4travel

What about your floaty/raft?? Or do you pick that up there??  LOL

----------


## gerryg123

Oh ya, thanks for reminding me. I have three rafts. During the winter, you have to special order 'em.

----------


## TizzyATX

> Even the Negril donkey-ponies are patiently awaiting the return of the GMan!


Hahahaha thank you for making my monday morning

----------


## wpyogi

> Single digits soon. The countdown has begun. 
> 
> _Here is my latest packing list:_
> 
> *Clothes*  one pair leisure pants (for plane) w belt, one pair loungewear pants, four shorts, five bathing suits, four button-down shirts, three polo-style shirts, 10 t-shirts, underwear/socks, sandals, water shoes, tennis shoes
> 
> *Electronics*  lap top w charger plus backup charger, backup lap top (got to work a little while there), USA cell w charger, backup USA cell w backup charger, camera w charger
> 
> *Travel docs* (new passport wow!)/Sundry items
> ...


Your fanny pack cracks me up!  I remember it fondly.  Murses are just too bulky :Smile:   Have a blast, GerryG!

----------


## Craig123

> Oh ya, thanks for reminding me. I have three rafts. During the winter, you have to special order 'em.


Hey Gerry123. Although ordering rafts should be painless, I've had some difficulty finding the "right" one. Where do you order from?

----------


## gerryg123

> Hey Gerry123. Although ordering rafts should be painless, I've had some difficulty finding the "right" one. Where do you order from?


The best rafts is here: http://www.poolnbathtoys.com/intex--...ool-58807.html

----------


## jamaicarob

i always bring duct tape and a small extension cord to plug in cell phones , cameras etc., soon come

----------


## meinvancouver

> The best rafts is here: http://www.poolnbathtoys.com/intex--...ool-58807.html


Hey Gerry looks like you will be floating on pink rafts this reach!!

----------


## gerryg123

Noooo, the green ones are sold out cause I am the one who bought 'em all!

----------


## Bella Bea

> Hey Gerry looks like you will be floating on pink rafts this reach!!


Hi Gerry, if you have space for an extra pink one, I will pay for the price and shipping fees of both!  I can not bring one bcs my high heels are a bit more important! Please!!! No problem if you cant  really like the pink floatie  :Smile:

----------


## gerryg123

> Hi Gerry, if you have space for an extra pink one, I will pay for the price and shipping fees of both!  I can not bring one bcs my high heels are a bit more important! Please!!! No problem if you cant  really like the pink floatie


Ya, I will do what I can. If not, you can buy 'em for $9 at Bar B Barn.

----------


## Bella Bea

Thanks Gerry if they sell them there for 9 no worries Ill get them ther! that way you dont have to, thanks for the suggestion.

----------


## Tattoo

Hey mon you ready?.

----------


## Juli

Bea, I have some extra's I leave at Rondel.. Your welcome to come & get one.

----------


## gerryg123

> Hey mon you ready?.


I sure hope so. You you 'pon the Rock. Mi soon come.

----------


## Tattoo

In costa rica be there the 17th. Maybe! lol.

----------


## Craig123

> Ya, I will do what I can. If not, you can buy 'em for $9 at Bar B Barn.


They won't ship to Canada so Bar B Barn it is.  :Smile:

----------


## JohnM

Thanks for the great posts and pictures tides me over till the end on Jan.

----------


## Vince

> In costa rica be there the 17th. Maybe! lol.


Mon u move to costa rica now mon?

----------


## Marko

see ya pon da rock gerryg.........mi will have the grille at Bentleys warmed up for ya.........lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## gerryg123

Well, I'm in single digits now, and I'm so pumped to see Negril again that you have no idea. Over the past two or three years, I've been coming to Jamaica on a regular basis -- every few months, about four to five trips a year -- and I've enduring a pretty long stretch since August.

I miss Negril a bit more every time I leave. If this was a romance, it would surely be love.

I'm looking forward to falling into the waiting arms of the Seastar Inn. I can't wait to get my scooter, to go snorkeling, to see all the sights, to visit all my old friends and hopefully to make a bunch of new ones.

I always say I go to Jamaica to heal, and I'm hurting. My father, whom I've mentioned in past reports of being in ill health, died about a month ago. I was his primary caretaker, visiting regularly in the hospital, and though he was 76, my dad had a lot of life left in him.

His mind was sharp, but his lungs ultimately failed him because of a rare disease that affects the muscles, so the ending was long and drawn-out and difficult. He was always hoping to get better -- we all were -- and that's what made his death particularly sad.

It will be with heavy emotions when I land 'pon the Rock once again, and I plan to cherish every moment. Plus, I'll do everything to feel as alive as possible, so that should make for some good upcoming chapters!

Mi soon come.

----------


## Jamerican1

So sorry for your loss, I hope you find the love and healing you need. *hugs*

----------


## Vince

Sorry to hear of the loss of your Father,thats got to be tough.But Jamaica will have her arms open for you!!!!!!!!!!~Much Respect!

----------


## nutz4travel

My condolences on the loss of your father, sometimes life just sucks.  Looking forward to meeting you and we'll have a drink to your dad  :Smile:

----------


## Craig123

My sincere condolences on the loss of your father.

----------


## Lady Jane

Please accept my condolences on the passing of your father.

----------


## irie luv

Sorry to hear about the loss and heartache you are going through Gerry. At least you were there until the end for him. Go to Jamaica and reflect and cherish your relationship with Dad.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

So sorry Gerry.

----------


## gerryg123

Thanks for all the kind words .... I look forward to re-invigorating myself in Negril.

BTW, check this video. It's moments like these that make me miss Seasplash and the beach. Natasha makes a nice smoothie ....

----------


## Schuttzie

Oh, I'm so sorry for you loss, Gerry!  It must be very hard but I hope your upcoming trip will be bring healing and comforting memories, Bless!

----------


## Juli

Sorry, about your father Gerry. Christmas of 2010, my brother & I brought my stepfather ( than 72yrs.old) to Jamaica. He loved it, he had such adventures starting with the ride from Montego to Negril. Two months later, he was diagnosed with stage 4, cancer. Like you, we have hope for him to get better and return. Each time I tell him Im am turning to Jamaica, he smiles & says do it now. We never know what is in the future for us. Bless, Gerry

----------


## WestEndGirl

Gerry,  I am so sorry to hear about your Dad.  Like you, Jamaica is my healing place, usually from the rigors of everyday life & love.  Also, like you, this trip is especially needed to help heal the pain of losing my wonderful Mom to pancreatic cancer this past September 7 at the age of 68.  I am an only child, so there is a huge hole in my heart & my life.  As you can imagine, it has been a dark few months for me. I was ready to run to Negril in September.  But, I knew it wasn't time.....I needed to face my loss & grieve, instead of running away.  

Thankfully, it is time........ to celebrate life (theirs & ours!)  Less than a week til I feel Negril's warm embrace again.  I need to try Bentley's this reach, but I'm sure we will meet somewhere down the road (West End Rd, of course!!!)  & when we do, I think a toast & a hug will be in order!

----------


## RockRobster

I am sorry for your loss.

----------


## Eden

So sorry for your loss, Gerry.  It's never easy to lose a parent.  I hope Jamaica helps a bit to heal your broken heart.  Hugs to you.

----------


## gerryg123

In celebration of one-week-ta-go, some more pics:

1, Ready to race for keeps ....

2, West End Frien ...

2, Jerk chicken on the side of the road

3, Cruising near Canoe

4, If there is any question about how nice the water is in front of RIU Club, this looks OK to me

5, Shayne, the great cabbie

----------


## Lady Jane

Great pix. Soon come for you!

----------


## gerryg123

A few more pics from past trips .....

1, Roadside jerk chicken

2, Balcony at Westender after storm

3, Not a bad deal for 15 dollars

4, Michael, ex security at Bar B Barn

5, The pool at Ricks (I'm such a tourist)

6, Cliff diver says "watch out below!"

7, The beautiful ocean at Bloody Bay

8, Scrub a dub friendly guy

9, Old-school seastar Inn pic before bar change

10, Sign was made by MaryJayne from Kentucky, she loves Seastar Inn

----------


## Craig123

Thanks for the pics Gerry. Looking forward to your upcoming trip report.

----------


## gerryg123

And a few more  ....

1, RIU worker

2, Jerk chicken guy with me

3, With Jodie

4, Westender worker

----------


## billndonna

Great pictures Gerry,thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## Biggs of the week

Gerry so sorry to hear about your father.I have went to Jamaica to heal from the loss of My Father,Mother,sister and best friend.It's amazing to reflect on them by yourself in Jamaica,it sure helps you to understand what truly is important in life.Wishing you all the best."May Jah Protect & Guide"

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Hola from Texas, my brotha. I just left a message for you on your VM....

You are in our thoughts and prayers...

Kevan

----------


## gerryg123

Incredible heartwarming message. Thanks so much Kevan .... Friends like you keep me coming back to Negril. I'll be there soon, and my head will be held high ....

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Right on, my brotha!

----------


## Marko

sorry for your loss......

you better hurry up and get here cause mi eating up all Bentley's Crab House food...........lol....lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## two4today

You are in my prayers brother.  Your father is in a better place.  

Safe to travels to the rock ... tell Bentley Woooie Pig Sooie LOL

----------


## gerryg123

Packed and ready to go go go .... Two sleeps and a wake-up. Mi soon come!

----------


## Flipadelphia26

What's hanging on the wall Gerry?

----------


## Guirigay

Those are Gerry's gold records, mon. What I'm interested in is on the towels. Got your own scooter skull cap MC?

----------


## Jamerican1

Did you remember to pack shaving cream?  :Wink:

----------


## bherald

Yea, the towels look awfully familiar. Suspicious.  Have fun

----------


## Lady Jane

> Yea, the towels look awfully familiar. Suspicious.  Have fun


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gerryg123

Just checked the weather report for Friday, the Mayan "end of the world" day. It's going to be 83 degrees with a nice breeze. Not a bad way to go out, lol .....

T-minus ONE. I hope I can find my passport ....

----------


## M&G Montreal

Sorry to hear about your dad, Gerryg.  Keep him in your heart.  I miss my Dad & Mom every day.  They`re in my heart and we talk often.  Soak up the healing warmth of Negril.
God bless

----------


## captaind

> Just checked the weather report for Friday, the Mayan "end of the world" day. It's going to be 83 degrees with a nice breeze. Not a bad way to go out, lol .....
> 
> T-minus ONE. I hope I can find my passport ....


Hey Ger...let's have an end of the world party. If it doesn't happen we'll change it to the galactic alignment party. Only happens every 26,000 years or so. Very exclusive guest list.

----------


## garysteph1018

I know it's been a few, but Gerry I am so sorry for the loss of your dad. May you live for two on this trip and have many many laughs... as if you won't!  :Smile:   Make sure you strap the helmet on tight  :Smile:  Yee haw!!!!

----------


## gerryg123

Strap the helmet on tight, I get it ... lol

----------


## Marko

hey Gerry123........hurry up and get here........wicked bashment at Bentleys last night.....tons of fun
dat 2lb Lobster is waiting for you on Monday....yah mon

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## captaind

Rambo how long you there? Forgive me if I asked before...

----------


## gerryg123

Here I go again. This is right before the shuttle picked me up this morning. I'm now enjoying a $9 breakfast burrito at LAX. Had to shuffle a few things to make the 50-pound weight limit on luggage -- there's a $100 fee if you're over -- and though I have the usual gnawing feeling that I'm forgetting something, I am off in about an hour ....

Mi soon come. Ya mon.

----------


## kaycee

Sorry for your loss be sure to enjoy yourself...cant wait to read about your adventures.

----------


## leebabysimms



----------


## HuskerJohn

YaH mOn!  Let the games begin! :Cool:

----------


## gerryg123

In Miami. Nathan's hot dog. Gettin' closer to Negril .... Mi soon come.

----------


## justchuck

Are there any GerryG sightings yet?

----------


## gerryg123

It's a sleepy Monday morning in a small Caribbean enclave called Negril, and it's nice to be home. I arrived late last night and fell into the waiting arms of Seastar Inn. I'm in one of the new rooms, and it is pristine, a very nice place to lay my head for the next 11 days or so.

I did the arrival service at the airport at Montego Bay -- I was the only passenger to do so! A nice lady met me at the gate and presented me with a cold bottle of water and escorted me through immigration and customs and to pick up my luggage and to make sure I found my Clives rep (Terry, same guy who drove me last time, great driver) -- the whole procedure took about 10 to 15 minutes.

Terry greeted me warmly and hooked me up with Leroy, a 51-year old driver with a good attitude and accomodating spirit. We hit the road, about 9 p.m. or so, and worked our way through the little towns, took a left were the sign points to NEGRIL (love that sign, don't you?) and coasted past the RIUs, through the Strip (very quiet) and up the hill, stopping about three-quarters of the way up to make a left on Seastar Lane.

Garrett was waiting for me with my key to the motor scooter (he painted it black and polished it up nice). It had been a long day, so i did not want to overdo it, but after my first official blended smoothie, I hopped on, started it up, and tore off through the gates, making a right on One Love Drive.

A new leg on the Trail of Ashes tour had begun ....

.

----------


## MoFromMonroe

I'm hanging on real tight.  Here we go.............

----------


## Johio

Please keep your hands and feet inside the car until the ride comes to a complete stop.

----------


## kaycee

:Smile:  im ready for this report!

----------


## dash

Gerry, Great to tune in to your report. Play safe young man!

----------


## Fred Stripe

*Saw your tag at Tonys Hut....Left my Fred Stripe on the beam.*

----------


## sbeth

Glad to see you are back in Negril!

----------


## Vince

Now this is going to be REAL!!!!!!!!!!!~Got me tagging along!!

----------


## Smokin Kevan

Yea for your getaway! Have fun and don't feel any pressure to "live up" to the previous trips...

Blessings and happy travels!

Skb!

----------


## bjritz

So sorry for the loss of your father, he did good didn't he? I can tell by your buoyancy and lively vibe. Parents teach us how to live (this may be good or bad) then they teach us how to die. So, carry on with him deep in your heart. Peace, mon.


Waiting for the pics, vids and banter that comes with your trip report! Have a blast.

----------


## DConkle

Cold and raining in Northern CA today. So feeling the need for a Negril fix!! I love, love your reports!! Have a great trip! :Cool:

----------


## HuskerJohn

Scooter on!!

----------


## Thatswhatshesaid

Tell more more about the Arrival Service you mentioned

----------


## Rob

The thread size limit we have set is quickly being reached. I have asked Gary to start a new thread on his latest adventures...

Thanks for reading!

----------

